# POLAND & UKRAINE - UEFA EURO 2012



## Kuvvaci

*EURO 2012*










*The Stadiums:*

*Poland
*
*Warsaw National Stadium - Warsaw* 
*Capacity:* 55 920











































*Baltic Arena - Gdansk* 
*Capacity:* 45 000






































*Wroclaw Arena - Wroclaw* 
*Capacity:* 46 000






































*Poznan Stadium - Poznan* 
*Capacity:* 47 000




































*Chorzow Stadium - Chrozow* (reserve)
*Capacity:* 56 000






































*Henryka Reymana Stadium- Krakow* (reserve)
*Capacity:* 33 000




















*Ukraine* 

*Dnotesk* 
*Capacity:*55 000 people


















-









*Olympic Stadium Kiev* 
*Capacity:*69 000 people

[Kiev Olympic Stadium was to be upgraded, but a new stadium will now be built - No pics yet]

*FC Metalist's Stadium - Kharkiv* 
*Capacity:*42 000 people










*Dnipropietrsk* (reserve)
*Capacity:*34 000 people



















*Lviv* 
*Capacity:*- ?












*Odessa* (reserve)
*Capacity:* 35 000 people































This is not a fight. But I just wanted to know your oppinion...

Wich country should host the EURO 2012 Football Championship


----------



## Xeni-2

My vote goes to Italy


----------



## eomer

Xeni-2 said:


> My vote goes to Italy


Italy allready hosted WC in 1990 and Winter Olympics in 2006...
I think about russia or Turkey.


----------



## Genç

Turkey kay:


----------



## Giorgio

Greece. 

We need it.


----------



## Mr. T

Greece. We have never hosted a major soccer tournament. Plus it will have been 8 years since the Olympics in Athens so it is not like they will be close together.


----------



## Guest

Personally I think it would have been great if it had been held in the UK. It's not like we aren't capable of two events at once, it would have saved on costs like security and the like and it would have meant all visitors to the country could have been treated to two major international sporting events instead of just one.


----------



## Giorgio

*Greece:*


*Athens Olympic Stadium - Oaka Spyros Louis* (Athens)

















Capacity - 75 000

*Karaiskaki Stadium*(Athens)








Capacity - 35 000

*Pankritio Stadium* (Heraklion








Capacity - 33 000

*Toumba Stadium*(Thessaloniki)








Capacity - 29 000

*Kaftanzoglio Stadium*








Capacity - 28 000

These stadiums would be expanded. There are also many Stadiums under construction and also approved. Ill be back with more soon.


----------



## Guest

Those stadia are too small for a European championship. You'd have to build new ones or extend them.


----------



## Giorgio

Thats y i mentioned theyd be expanded


----------



## Kuvvaci

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> *Greece:*
> 
> 
> *Athens Olympic Stadium - Oaka Spyros Louis* (Athens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity - 75 000
> 
> *Karaiskaki Stadium*(Athens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity - 35 000
> 
> *Pankritio Stadium* (Heraklion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity - 33 000
> 
> *Toumba Stadium*(Thessaloniki)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity - 29 000
> 
> *Kaftanzoglio Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity - 28 000
> 
> These stadiums would be expanded. There are also many Stadiums under construction and also approved. Ill be back with more soon.


UEFA allows only two stadiums of 8 stadiums with running track. So you can use only those first 3 offically...


----------



## Kuvvaci

Mr. T said:


> Greece. We have never hosted a major soccer tournament. Plus it will have been 8 years since the Olympics in Athens so it is not like they will be close together.


Come on, you hosted Olympics, we need this more than you...


----------



## Guest

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Thats y i mentioned theyd be expanded


So they're all going to be expanded to 50,000+?


----------



## Joshapd

Poland-Ukraine, I think that would be pretty cool


----------



## Giorgio

EarlyBird said:


> So they're all going to be expanded to 50,000+?


2-3 of them yes. Plus new stadiums will be built


----------



## Kuvvaci

*Istanbul Ataturk Olympic Stadium* _80.000 _ ppl 

























*Istanbul Fenerbahçe Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadium* _50.000_ ppl

















*Izmir Olympic Stadium* *55.000* ppl
rendering for the renewation project









Renovation works for Universide 2005









We need five more stadiums without running tack...


----------



## Mr. T

Official Greek bid:

OAKA Olympic Stadium (Athens): 75,000
Votanikos Stadium (Athens): 45-50,000
Karaiskaki Stadium (Pireaus): 33,000
Serres Stadium(Serres): 30,000
Kaftanzoglio Stadium(Thessaloniki): 40,000(after renovations)
Ioannina Stadium(Ioannina): 30,000(needs to be built)
Patras Stadium( Patras): 30,000(after renovations)
Volos Stadium(Volos): 30,000(After renovations)
Pankrito Stadium(Crete): 33,000


----------



## Giorgio

Thanks T


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kayseri is planning a new station 35.000 ppl


----------



## Kuvvaci

Mr. T said:


> Official Greek bid:
> 
> OAKA Olympic Stadium (Athens): 75,000
> Votanikos Stadium (Athens): 45-50,000
> Karaiskaki Stadium (Pireaus): 33,000
> Serres Stadium(Serres): 30,000
> Kaftanzoglio Stadium(Thessaloniki): 40,000(after renovations)
> Ioannina Stadium(Ioannina): 30,000(needs to be built)
> Patras Stadium( Patras): 30,000(after renovations)
> Volos Stadium(Volos): 30,000(After renovations)
> Pankrito Stadium(Crete): 33,000


Do you have nay pictures, or renderings for the possible future stadiums?.. Did they offically declear the content of the bid?


----------



## Jerv

If it were to be England again (even though we will not bid for some time), the Eight venues I would choose (complete by 2008) would be;

2 from London:
Wembley, 90,000









Emirates Stadium, 60,000










2 from Manchester:
Old Trafford; 76,000









City of Manchester Stadium, 49,000

















Liverpool:
New Anfield, 61,000

















Birmingham:
Birmingham Stadium, 55,000

















Newcastle:
St James Park, 53,000









Sunderland:
Stadium of Light, 49,000










Plus to other 80,000+ stadiums in London


















Plus other UK stadiums not in England!
Millenium Stadium, Cardiff 75,000
Ibrox, Glasgow 52,000
Hampden, Glasgow 52,000
Celtic Park, Glasgow 60,000
Murrayfield, Edinburgh 64,000

And Stadiums over 40,000 in other parts of England
Villa Park, Birmingham 45,000 (52,000 by 2012)
Elland Road, Leeds 41,000
Hillsborough, Sheffield 40,000
Anfield, Liverpool 45,000 (to be demolished)
Goodison Park, Liverpool 40,000 (to be replaced by 50,000)
Stamford Bridge, London 44,000 (to be increased to 60,000)

So thats around 22 stadiums capable of hosting a world cup match (by fifa's WC standards)! Does any other European country compete with this? (Maybe Germany or Italy)


----------



## Gherkin

It's more likely that England will bid for the World Cup than Euros, such is the quality of the stadia in England (nothing against any other countries-especially Italy). 
England could host a successful tournament in about 2 years time once the new Emirates stadium is built and Old Trafford and Twickenham are expanded. It seems though that no European country will host the tournament for some time. 
My guess is 2010 South Africa, 2014 Brazil, 2018 Australia, 2022 somewhere in Europe. Spain/Italy/England have the best chances to host a World Cup in 2022, if a non-european country gets it in 2018.


----------



## johnz88

Italy's stadiums are old and ugly, plus they have already hosted world cup or euro in the past.
Poland and Ukraine need it more, it would help their economy and change the image of eastern europe to the world.


----------



## Kuvvaci

But we need it more than anyone else...


----------



## pitq

My vote goes to:


----------



## Giorgio

Kuvvaci said:


> But we need it more than anyone else...


Greece Needs it more i personally believe


----------



## Christos7

I never really thought about it, but here are all the stadiums that have hosted and will host a final in a major tournament since 2000 to 2008:


De Kuip (no track) - Euro 2000











Yokohama International Stadium (track) - WC 2002




















Da Luz (no track) - Euro 2004




















Olympia Stadion (track) - WC 2006




















Ernst Happel Stadion (track) - EURO 2008


----------



## Giorgio

What do you mean? :?


----------



## Christos7

We were talking about tracks before, and it's interesting to see how many have hosted a final.


----------



## Jerv

Also:
WC 1998 - Stade de France (Track Capable)
EC 1996 - Old Wembley (Track)
EC 1992 - Gothenburg (Track)
WC 1990 - Olympic Stadium, Rome (Track)


----------



## hngcm

It's sad.

A soccer final should be played in a stadium with no track.


----------



## christoph

I support Hungary and Croatia. Two cool countries where I like to go on vacation. They deserve the Euro. Good luck!


----------



## CorliCorso

Whilst I'd favour Poland/Ukraine, as it'd be a huge bost for Eastern European football, I don't like joint bids at all. Both of those countries are big enough to go on their own.


----------



## Giorgio

i agree 100%


----------



## Mr. T

This stadium will be a big step down from the beutiful La Luz stadium which hosted the Euro 2004 final.
Actually I like all of Portugals stadiums for Euro 2004 more than those for Euro 2008.


----------



## johnz88

Ya both Poland and Ukraine are big enough to host sepretely but financially, it would tough.


----------



## Giorgio

i agree. it isnt as good as da luz


----------



## Giorgio

*Greece unveils ambitious plans to host Euro 2012*
Mon 11 Jul, 2:59 PM

ATHENS (AFP) - Euro 2004 champions Greece have plans to spend 115 million euros (138 million dollars) on six of eight stadia needed for their candidacy to host the 2012 European football championship, a sports ministry source told AFP.

The Greek bid will include stadia in Athens, Salonika, Patras, Volos and Iraklio used in 2004 Olympics football tournament, plus two new privately-funded facilities in the rural cities of Larissa and Yiannina, the source said Monday.

Of eight proposed stadia, only the 72,000-seat Olympic Stadium in Athens and the 33,000-seat Karaiskaki Stadium in Piraeus, near the capital, are deemed ready to run, the semi-official Athens News Agency (ANA) reported.

The Greek file will be submitted to European football governing body UEFA on July 21, ANA said.

UEFA will announce a shortlist of the three best candidate cities in November 2005, and will decide on the winning bid a year later.

Azerbaijan, Italy, Romania, Russia and Turkey also intend to submit solo bids for the event, while Croatia/Hungary and Poland/Ukraine are working on joint candidacies.

Sports authorities have had trouble filling stadia built or upgraded for the Athens Games, with sources within the Athens 2004 organising committee (ATHOC) admitting that the facilities surpassed Greece's post-Games requirements.

A sports ministry source however shrugged off such concerns on Monday.

"Both the Larissa and Yiannina stadia were approved on the basis of fan potential," he told AFP. "Last season, Larissa FC attracted an average of 15,000 fans per game despite playing in the second division."


----------



## Prometheus

The bids will be presented to UEFA on July 21.


----------



## mikeyraw

Is the Ernst Happel Stadion being upgraded at all? It looks very sub par for a final.


----------



## Giorgio

do you guys think 115 million euros is not enough for greece to spend?


----------



## Christos7

Well here is the thing..... 2 stadiums are 100% complete and need no work. 4 of the proposed stadiums only need expansion (whether it be adding stands with extra tiers or lowering the pitch and adding stands). The other two new stadiums, will be privately funded up to 20,000 seats, and then the extra will come form the comitee to serve the 30,000 UEFA requirements. So 115 million seems about right, although this is by no means a set figure yet. 


Actually, I don't even think the final bid is final, even though officially it "is". If you notice he gives some thing about "substitute" stadiums, by this I think he means, if we can work out deals with both Panathinaikos and PAOK, they will be included, but we cannot garuntee they will be. So IMO I think in the end we will see them and this bid change. All in due time though.....


----------



## Kuvvaci

Christos7 said:


> I never really thought about it, but here are all the stadiums that have hosted and will host a final in a major tournament since 2000 to 2008:
> 
> 
> De Kuip (no track) - Euro 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yokohama International Stadium (track) - WC 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da Luz (no track) - Euro 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympia Stadion (track) - WC 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernst Happel Stadion (track) - EURO 2008


Christos, UEFA allows only two o f 8 stadiums with track. This situation is different at the WC. However if we looked at EURO 2000, we can see only Bursels stadium with track. For 2004 there was not any sigle track. For 2008 one stadium with track will be used.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Okay , I will say my opnion, but I hope some friends don't get angry with me. I think joint bids have no chance. UEFA doesn't look warm anymore. Also both joint bids have some handicapes both in experience and geographical reasons (for transportation)... Azerbaijan and Romania have no chance either.

My favourites are Russia, Turkey, Greece and Italy.

But in those four country, Italy is a little bit diferent than others. Because although she is able to organize such an event, Italy doesn't seem caring so much. They decleared old stadiums once more that these stadiums have been used for WC 1990. Also Italy will host Winter Olympics. So, they don't seem so willing actually, because they don't add a new excitment UEFA wants and needs. This is why UEFA won't care of Italy either.

Greece has oganization experience, also has the complexes UEFA wanted for the candiature. Also Greece is the last European Champion and that means it is a new football country. UEFA can look at them warmly.

Turkey has complexes and organization experience too (maybe you missed the situation but, although Turkey didn't host a big torunement yet, organizated and will host many important sport events and tournements so far). Turkey is a football nation too. And last CL final added some new impression to UEFA. Plus, top men of UEFA support Turkey. Don't forget that vice president of UEFA is a Turk ad some Turks are taking place in the UEFA with some duties. This is an advantage of course, but not guarantee.

Russia is my favourite. Because UEFA knows that Russians can do it very well. Russia spends much money for football. And Russian leangue wants to be one of the important major leagues. And don't forget that CSK took the last UEFA Cup and this shows how serious Russia is. So Russia is a good investigation for football rulers.

However, the one who works better will win. It is important to step forward betwen equals. And for me, one of Greece, Turkey and Russia will win. But the one who works harder.... Nothing is guarantee for those 3 now. Time and thier efforts will show everything....


----------



## Kuvvaci

*Why Russia?*
Moscow-Luzhniki 80.600 ppl.

















Moscow- Lokomotiv 30.979 ppl









St. Petersburg-S.M. Kirov 72.000 ppl









*Why Greece?*
Athens-OAKA 76.000 ppl.

















Pireas-Karaiskaki 33.336 ppl.









Heraklion-Pankiritiko 33.240. ppl.










*Why Turkey?*
Istanbul- Olympic stadium 80.579 ppl.

















Istanbul-Fenerbahçe, Şükrü Saracoğlu 50.000 ppl









Izmir- 63.000 ppl


----------



## Giorgio

lol i like how you done the Whys like i did in the other thread 

Good job at finding the pics.


----------



## Giorgio

My post from Eastern Europe Forums:

I say Greece Italy and Turkey

Why Greece?:
a) Greece has stadiums from the recent Athens Olympics.
b) Greece has the economic capacity to go through with the largest euro
c) Greece has shown with the Athens Games it is fully capable of hosting a major event breaking many records.
d) Greece is a small cosy country in terms of area. It also has a very reliable transport network and road network. It will be extreamly easy for tourists.
e) Greece has the second highest amount of tourists for a bid city. (15 mill a year)
around 10 million tourists are in greece in the july months!
f) Very good bid. Planning to spend hundreads of millions on the stadiums alone.

Why Italy?:
a) Strong economy and many previous usable stadiums.
b) Most visited country in the bids. Attendance wont be a problem. 
c) Good bid in process.
d) Adequate transport network

Why Turkey?:
a) Has a few Stadiums
b) Solid Economy 
c) large city = many spectators
d) possibly helped by CL Final


----------



## eomer

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Why Greece?:
> a) Greece has stadiums from the recent Athens Olympics.
> b) Greece has the economic capacity to go through with the largest euro
> c) Greece has shown with the Athens Games it is fully capable of hosting a major event breaking many records.
> d) Greece is a small cosy country in terms of area. It also has a very reliable transport network and road network. It will be extreamly easy for tourists.
> e) Greece has the second highest amount of tourists for a bid city. (15 mill a year)
> around 10 million tourists are in greece in the july months!
> f) Very good bid. Planning to spend hundreads of millions on the stadiums alone.


I don't want to hurt you but don't you think that:
- the money spent by Greece (and other EU countries...) for Athens 2004 is enough ?
- Greece should build more motorways and HSR instead of stadiums ?


----------



## Christos7

We will be spending very little on the stadiums. I believe Portugal spent some 600 million Euros on their stadiums, in comparison we are planning to spend 115 million. Infastructure and Transportation are there (we are/have built motorways) and won't be to much of a problem. All new stadiums will be mainly privately funded by the clubs who will play in them after the tournament. 

4 clubs are planning on building new stadiums with or without a Euro, so either way it has no huge effect on public economy. 


It really is a win - win situation for us if we get it.  We are ready and the situation (some club teams needing new stadiums) is perfect timing.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Christos, the same situation is for Turkey too. Both countries need 5 more stadiums, and those stadiums will be used after the torunement. We will see what will happen... The one who works harder will win...


----------



## Jerv

EUR 115m for Greece to build/upgrade 6 stadiums to European Championship standard? In comparison, 2 stadiums in London currently under construction will cost a combined total in excess of EUR 1500m (1.5 billion Euros). Seems like a bargain.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

I hope Poland/Ukraine gets it. I'm probably not going to be alive by the time we finally get the Olympics, so It'd be nice to see something coming to Poland. As much as I like the other candidates like Italy and Greece, they already had their chance to host big gaming events.


----------



## Christos7

Jerv said:


> EUR 115m for Greece to build/upgrade 6 stadiums to European Championship standard? In comparison, 2 stadiums in London currently under construction will cost a combined total in excess of EUR 1500m (1.5 billion Euros). Seems like a bargain.



 I don't know if it is the amount for 4 stadiums or for 6, I know two new ones will be mainly privately funded so I don't know if they are included in this figure, but still what you say is correct. 


I remember reading an article though during Euro 2004, Portugal spent 600 million (euro) on 10 new stadiums, 3 of them were 5 star state of the art, while the whole Wembley (1 stadium) is around 800 million (if I am correct). Granted the new Wembley will blow any stadium in this world away, but it's amazing to think about....


Here, I actually found the article: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3770309.stm


----------



## Tomesh

I hope Poland and Ukraine get to host the Euro 2012 but i doubt it. 
IMO Turkey has the best bid and stadiums but also i think Hungary/Croatia have a very good chance.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Tomesh said:


> I hope Poland and Ukraine get to host the Euro 2012 but i doubt it.
> IMO Turkey has the best bid and stadiums but also i think Hungary/Croatia have a very good chance.


why do you think, Turkey has the best bid?


----------



## Tomesh

1)First of all Turkey is a real football crazy nation and you can never go wrong in such a country. 
2)Turkish league is getting better every year meaning that there are probably of all country most private investors that are willing to build amazing stadiums. 
3)Turkey is a classical summer destination for europeans and Istanbul a huge city 
4)Turkey already has 2 amazing stadiums ( of which 1 is for the final (Ataturk Istanbul)? and many are planned with or without Euro(reasons see point no. 2))
5) Large capacity stadiums are planned
6) Transportation is adequate 
7) Its in one country ( since the last Euroe is 2 countries) + Uefa internal connections


----------



## Falcon83

It's cool because every UEFA commissary coming in Italy say we are the favourite to host EURO 2012...but may be they say the same thing in the other countries probably :laugh:


----------



## www.sercan.de

actually these are planned stadium for the EURO 2012

1. Atatürk Olimpiyat 80.597 (built, aybe expansion to 90.000-100.000)
2. Izmir Atatürk 60.000 (built, maybe a new roof)
3. FB Sükrü Saracoglu 50.484-52.500 (built)
4. New Stadium in Kayeri 40.000
5. New Stadium in Antalya 38.000
6. New Stadium in Ankara 30.000
7. New Stadium in Konya 30.000
8. New Stadium in Bursa 30.000

other projects:
New Stadium of Besiktas 55.000 (proposed)
New Stadium of Galatasaray 52.000-55.000 (proposed)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Falcon83 said:


> It's cool because every UEFA commissary coming in Italy say we are the favourite to host EURO 2012...but may be they say the same thing in the other countries probably :laugh:


AS i heard, Italy and Greece are favourites


----------



## Falcon83

commissaries are bastard, they go to North Pole and they say "yes North Pole probably will host euro 2012, you have great chances, you are the favourite"...blah blah :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## SGoico

Italy hosted World Cup finals and Olympic Games. Let´s give Eastern Europe a chance:

I'll go for Poland and Ukraine


----------



## tv123

i dont support Italy, chance for eastern europe!!!

i think the Poland-Ukarine bid has no chance.The infarstructure(roads,hotels etc) is not as good as in Croatia or Hungary.And the distance is large between the cities in Poland and Ukraine.
The weakness of the Croatia-Hungary bid - hungarian football is crap(but 2times World cup finalist)


----------



## Lares

*POLAND*

*Warszawa 55.000*
















http://www.rzeczpospolita.pl/teksty/warszawa_060210/warszawa_a_7-1.F.jpg

*Chorzów 50.000*

















*Poznań 44.000*

















*Gdańsk 40.000*

















*Kraków 35.000*









*UKRAINE*

*Kyiv Olympic Stadium 82.000*









*Donetsk 50.000*

























*Dnipropetrovsk 32.000*


----------



## bubomb

I like Chorzów, even in it's present form. There's just something about it!!


----------



## Tomesh

^^ yeah as long as one doesnt have to watch football in it 

I think its gonna be Hungary / Croatia but I am hoping for Poland / Ukraine


----------



## messiah

Italy 100%


----------



## danJonze87

*UEFA boss wants an Irish/Scots/Welsh euro bid*

Wales told to bid for Euro finals

Uefa president Lennart Johansson says Wales should enter a joint bid with Scotland and Ireland to host the European Championships.

"I think it's a good idea," said Johansson. "They have the same culture, understand each other and travelling is easy between countries. So why not?"

Johansson also believes Cardiff's Millennium Stadium could soon host one of Uefa's major showpiece cup finals.

"I'm sure it will be considered to host a final," Johansson told BBC Sport.

Last year, the Football Association of Wales decided to ditch a bid to host a Uefa Champions League or Uefa Cup final because of problems meeting strict contractual obligations.

They concluded that the Millennium Stadium's city centre location means there is not have enough surrounding space to accommodate such things as the hospitality tented village.

"That was a big disappointment," FAW secretary general David Collins told BBC Wales Sport.

"But very few stadia in Europe can generate that sort of facility, so maybe Uefa will relax their requirement in the future, particularly for the Uefa Cup final.

"If so, then we would certainly look into that again, especially after this year with the FA Cup, the Community Shield and Championship play-offs moving back to Wembley."

Scotland and Ireland failed in a joint bid to host the 2008 European Championships, which were eventually awarded to Austria and Switzerland.

Joint bids from two countries are becoming ever more popular and successful - there are two such bids in the shortlist for the 2012 European Championships.

A Nordic bid from four countries failed to win the right to host Euro 2008, but Johansson said Uefa would not object in principle to a bid from three nations.

"The Nordic countries tried with four, but that was too much. Next time they will have three," Johansson told BBC Wales Sport.

FAW's David Collins

"We are not going to the same places all the time so there are good opportunities. That gives people hope, and also the opportunity to work together in partnership with other countries."

Wales' biggest hurdle to overcome to stage the 16-team tournament would be the shortage of suitable stadiums.

All bids must have eight stadiums with at least 30,000 seats. The Millennium Stadium is currently the only such venue in Wales.

That could change with the planned new stadium for Cardiff City, but Collins says the FAW would have to look into the possibility of developing Swansea's Liberty Stadium or Wrexham's Racecourse Ground.

Collins also revealed the FAW's preferred option would be to enter a joint bid with just Scotland to host the European Championships.

"We would seriously consider bidding," Collins said. "We seriously considered that with Scotland and the Republic of Ireland; unfortunately they decided to go on their own.

"But we believe it makes more sense to have the tournament within the island of the United Kingdom itself.

"So if we could bring four stadia up to 30,000 seats, together with Scotland we would certainly have eight stadia so we could then make a joint bid."



Hmm, interesting. Living in Wales, it would be great to have a major footballing tournament staged here. Everyone claims rugby is number 1 and 2 in wales, football crowds generally get much higher attendances here. With the closest chance of hosting the Euros being 2016 there would be need for a lot of development. And it could be done in theory

Now i'm not sure about the rules of how many stadiums each city can hold in a Euro, i presume two from Portugal 2004 where Porto and Lisbon had 4 between them

Ireland
- New Lansdowne Road, Dublin 55,000
- Croke Park, Dublin - 80,000 (if available)
- stadium in Cork? 30,000 (min)
- development of Thormond Park in Limerick? 30,000 (min)

Scotland
- Hampden, Glasgow
- Murrayfield, Edinburgh 67,000
- Ibrox or Celtic Park, Glasgow
- Pittodrie Stadium, Aberdeen 22,000 (possible extention or new stadium)
- New stadium in Dundee?

Wales
- Millennium Stadium, Cardiff 74,000 (72,500 for football with possible development the North Stand in next 10 years to boost capacity to 80,000)
- New Cardiff City ground 30,000 (with possible extention to 60,000)
- Liberty Stadium, Swansea 20,000 (with possible extention to the minimum 30,000, even 40,000 depending on Swansea City's league status within 10 years)
- Racecourse Ground, Wrexham 15,000 (with possible extention to the minimum 30,000)
- (possibly another new stadium in Newport maybe)

We've had this talk before, but we've all dismissed it as pie in the sky idea, but when the top dogs at UEFA encourige a bid like this it could be possible. But there is still a few questions to be answered. The stadiums could be there, but 6 of them are in 3 cities. Now i'm not sure what UEFA have in mind when they say 3 countries can share a competition, that means less teams can qualify. And what would Northen Ireland make of this. 

But if there was a succesfull bid for 2016 at the earliest. What an opener that would be for the possible World Cup in England in 2018


----------



## Lostboy

I think a Scotland-Wales bid is the most plausible, you'd have to pull out all the stops to convince that a triumvirate could work, three automatic places is too many.

Ditch Ireland - there is no chance in hell that Croke Park would play host to games invented by the English Oppressor. There'd be a lot of white elephants elsewhere - Landsowne Road will be great but thats the only one that would stay in regular use - they don't have a professional football league.

I think you'd need eight cities, not eight grounds, - no reason you can't have grounds in addition to that in the but you could pull that off.

Scotland/Alba,

Glasgow,
Hampden
Ibrox

Edinburgh,
Murrayfield

Aberdeen,
Pittodrie

Dundee,
Joint Stadium for the two clubs.

Wales/Cymru,

Cardiff,
Millenium
St David's

Swansea,
Liberty (They're flying high in League 1, so could get promotion to the Championship, and increase their capacity, naturally before ten years time)

Wrexham,
Racecourse (Could easily be increased for Euro's and if they get promoted who knows that might be part of the way there already.)

Fourth Welsh City,
Hmmm...

Still within that, your guaranteed a 72500-80000, a 67000, a 55000 and a 52000. Not bad.

(Don't get me wrong, your still my Celtic Enemies, whose vile nature and barbarian tendencies I despise, that said I just happen to believe you could host a rather good tournament.)


----------



## Socrates

Firstly it is a committee that decides where finals are to be held, and not Lenart Johannson. But ignoring his prompting and considering the 'nitty gritty' of a joint bid...

Being Scottish I would expect (demand even) that the final of any such tournament hosted jointly should be played at Hampden. I'm pretty sure the SFA would see this as a pre-requisite also.

So would the Welsh consent to the final being held at Hampden, despite the Millenium Stadium having a higher capacity? If not then the idea is a non starter.

Other than that I would be happy to participate in a joint bid with the Welsh FA, and would actually prefer a Scottish and Welsh bid that excluded any Irish involvement.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

I hate two nation hosts but 3 host nations is a joke. I think the world cup should never be co-hosted again, but accpet that the Euro's can be co-hosted. IMO Scotland and Wales should go for it but Ireland lost their chance. 

International tournaments with more then two hosts is a farce! they need to be more focussed and you can't have 3 teams gaining automatic qualification especially at the euros which has less teams in the tournament than the wc anyway.


----------



## danJonze87

Lostboy said:


> (Don't get me wrong, your still my Celtic Enemies, whose vile nature and barbarian tendencies I despise, that said I just happen to believe you could host a rather good tournament.)


And enemies we shall remain untill the Anglo-Saxon is driven back to the Mainland, away from our Anciant Britain, when we reclaim back our isle. Mwahahaha *respectfully stares at the opposition*


----------



## easysurfer

Lostboy said:


> I think a Scotland-Wales bid is the most plausible, you'd have to pull out all the stops to convince that a triumvirate could work, three automatic places is too many.
> 
> Ditch Ireland - there is no chance in hell that Croke Park would play host to games invented by the English Oppressor. There'd be a lot of white elephants elsewhere - Landsowne Road will be great but thats the only one that would stay in regular use - they don't have a professional football league.
> 
> I think you'd need eight cities, not eight grounds, - no reason you can't have grounds in addition to that in the but you could pull that off.
> 
> Scotland/Alba,
> 
> Glasgow,
> Hampden
> Ibrox
> 
> Edinburgh,
> Murrayfield
> 
> Aberdeen,
> Pittodrie
> 
> Dundee,
> Joint Stadium for the two clubs.
> 
> Wales/Cymru,
> 
> Cardiff,
> Millenium
> St David's
> 
> Swansea,
> Liberty (They're flying high in League 1, so could get promotion to the Championship, and increase their capacity, naturally before ten years time)
> 
> Wrexham,
> Racecourse (Could easily be increased for Euro's and if they get promoted who knows that might be part of the way there already.)
> 
> Fourth Welsh City,
> Hmmm...
> 
> Still within that, your guaranteed a 72500-80000, a 67000, a 55000 and a 52000. Not bad.
> 
> (Don't get me wrong, your still my Celtic Enemies, whose vile nature and barbarian tendencies I despise, that said I just happen to believe you could host a rather good tournament.)


Contrary to what you may believe Ireland would probably relish the chance to host alongside Wales and Scotland, and host where ever is suitable. England and it's people are not seen by many as oppressors now in Ireland but probably sense a lack of understanding of the history involved between the two nations. Quite a few of us English people look at our history through rose-tinted glasses but i suppose that's true for many nations. Anyway, back to the topic, i think it would be great if Ireland hosted the EURO tournament along with Scotland and Wales. They all deserve to stage a great international event.


----------



## gorgu

We deserve it more


----------



## gorgu

Nah sorry just can’t see it happening, unless the Euro final is held at either Hampden or Murrayfield

We can supply

Hampden 52000
Celtic Park 60000
Ibrox 52000	(being expanded to 56000 this summer)
Murrayfield 67500
Tynecastle 30000 
Dundee 30000	(joint stadium, reduced to 20000 after championships)
New Aberdeen Stadium	30000	(reduced to 25000 after the championships)
Easter Road 30000	(reduced to 25000 after the championships)
Rugby Park 20000	(can be temporarily increased to 30000)

Why would we let two other countries joint host when we can almost hold it ourselves, all we want is a junior partner to take maybe one group of the four and host a quarter, a semi and the third place play off)

If it is a case of looking at bigger stadia for the final, fine redevelop the small stand at Murrayfield and increase its capacity to 75000, that should do it!!

The WCML can get from Birmingham to Glasgow in three hours these days, so transport is not an issue!


----------



## Lostboy

_Contrary to what you may believe Ireland would *probably * relish the chance to host alongside Wales and Scotland, and host where ever is suitable._

You see that statement, isn't really contrary to what I say, because I believe it would _possibly _ not, but I know Wales would jump at it. Thats as maybe, but Ireland's Finest Stadium, will never allow Saxon Games.

And as the Second Wealthiest Country in Europe couldn't guarantee a single stadia for the last bid, to me that shows apathy, and Wales deserve a chance and seem far more enthusiastic. A three country bid will NOT work and is not suitable, and will not get the bid. The Scandinavian Bid was laughed off for much the same reason. I hate to say it but with Scotland's Football Enthusiasm and Heritage, it is the guaranteed first choice of the three, and between two countries Wales is the obvious partner not Ireland.

(And I like the Irish far more than I do the Scots and Welsh. I have Irish Blood in me, but no connection with Wales, other than bordering them, and occassionally patrolling the Marches to make sure Welsh Princes think better of invading.)

_England and it's people are not seen by many as oppressors now in Ireland but probably sense a lack of understanding of the history involved between the two nations. _ 

Thats not the point CP, one of the best stadia in Europe, doesn't like (and thats as lightly as I can put it) Anglo-Saxon Games being played there.

_Quite a few of us English people look at our history through rose-tinted glasses but i suppose that's true for many nations._

Quite a few countries, play the eternal victim as well.

_Anyway, back to the topic, i think it would be great if Ireland hosted the EURO tournament along with Scotland and Wales. They all deserve to stage a great international event._

Everyone else gets it, *THREE* Nations Hosting will not work.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

The concept of Wrexham hosting an international event is laughable at best.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

gorgu said:


> We can supply
> 
> Hampden 52000
> Celtic Park 60000
> Ibrox 52000	(being expanded to 56000 this summer)
> Murrayfield 67500
> Tynecastle 30000
> Dundee 30000	(joint stadium, reduced to 20000 after championships)
> New Aberdeen Stadium	30000	(reduced to 25000 after the championships)
> Easter Road 30000	(reduced to 25000 after the championships)
> Rugby Park 20000	(can be temporarily increased to 30000)


You CANT have *3 stadia * in on city(GLASGOW). I can't believe why some people still believe that, it was one of the reasons why the previous bid failed!! :bash: I would however support a *Scotland Wales* Bid. sorry ireland.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Anyone see the latest FIFA rankings? USA is ranked 5th in the world.

What a joke.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Let's face it, the welsh and scots would jump at any chance of hosting a Euro-Championships because it's the ONLY chance they've got of qualifying for one :rofl: 


:cheers:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ true but still would like them to host it


----------



## CorliCorso

Only two cities can have two stadia, so one out of Dublin, Cardiff & Glasgow would have to lose out. 

Wrexham? 30,000 capacity stadium? Oh, that's a good one.

30,000 would be too big for the Dundee sides. You could always go back to the Caird Park West idea but I don't remember that being too popular with the locals...

Cork couldn't sustain one unless it's also for gaelic football and even then I can't see an all seater stadium being popular...

Aberdeen? Maybe, but when's the last time AFC averaged over 14,000? 

Limerick? They've just done up the Gaelic Grounds so you're not gonna see gaelic football there. Last season Limerick FC averaged 669. Never going to happen.

And then you've got the fact that two of the countries are seperated by another country, and the third is seperated by water...

If you're going to make this a Celtic bid, why not include a stadium in Cornwall, the Isle of Man & Brittany? For goodness' sake...


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Nooooo......can you imagine all them "hilarious" ginger-wig things, not to mention the kilts :| 


:bash:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

BobDaBuilder said:


> Anyone see the latest FIFA rankings? USA is ranked 5th in the world.
> 
> What a joke.


Yer, FIFA rankings are always totally whack! They can never get it right, they base it on past performances where the USA faces crappy teams and wins, and ignore the commen consensus of how good a team is. I mean, *everyone*, even Americans, knows there are at least 10 teams better then the USA at the moment, and yet FIFA always seem to insist on having them (and Mexico) high up on the list...wtf?? I'm not hating on the USA here or anything, cus they do have a pretty decent team, but to place them in the same leauge as Brazil, England, Germany, France, Argentina, the Netherlands, or even Spain and Italy, is just a joke!



AdidasGazelle said:


> Nooooo......can you imagine all them "hilarious" ginger-wig things, not to mention the kilts :|
> 
> 
> :bash:


You really don't like Scotland do ya mate??? :gunz: btw, you forgot the eating of haggis and playing of bagpipes :| 


I have to agre with what people have been saying so far, a joint 3 country bid is about as likely to happen as George Bush winning the Nobel prize! 

Three automatic qualifications, disputes over who hosts which games and who hosts the final, people having to travel back and forth all over the place, Scotland, Ireland and Wales all blaming eachother if some aspect of it goes wrong, and possibly a shortage of decent venues when you take into account the fact that you are only likely to get one city that can submitt two stadiums and the Irish not allowing football in one or two of their stadiums....all kinds of problems stand in the way.

Maybe a joint Scotland-Wales bid, if either of them can agree on which stadium hosts the final, and if they do some *major* developments of existing stadiums and maybe build a couple more....

:cheers:


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Hey Slim, i like the scots as much as the scots like the English.

And you can use all the roll-eyes smilies you want but the FACT is that thousands of jocks DO WEAR them "hilarious" ginger-wig things and kilts to scotland football matches. 

:cheers:


----------



## Boards

Would have been one hell of a party that summer of 2008 in the city if we'd won the bid!


----------



## bubomb

Wales fine, but not Ireland, they couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery. I remember my friend got a call to arrest an Irish shoplifter. He found him lying seriously injured underneath Tesco's!!


----------



## international1

good idea methinks..... but 3 births is a bit much.


----------



## Durbsboi

BobDaBuilder said:


> Anyone see the latest FIFA rankings? USA is ranked 5th in the world.
> 
> What a joke.


Yeh where did those beer drinking, pretsel eating bumboys come from all of a sudden? I heard they beat Brazil once.

I know they must have beaten Canada & Hawai like a million times to get them up the rankings.


----------



## CharlieP

danJonze87 said:


> - Millennium Stadium, Cardiff 74,000 (72,500 for football with possible development the North Stand in next 10 years to boost capacity to 80,000)


If you mean rebuilding the two-tier North Stand to the same three-tier design of the rest of the stadium, I can't see how this would add more than an extra 1,000 seats...


----------



## CorliCorso

CharlieP said:


> If you mean rebuilding the two-tier North Stand to the same three-tier design of the rest of the stadium, I can't see how this would add more than an extra 1,000 seats...


The original design was for 80,000 seats, but the North Stand had to be reduced by 6,000 because of proximity to Cardiff Arms Park, it wouldn've had to be knocked down for the full-sized Mill Stad. They won't be adding any extra seats unless it does get knocked down, and even then I'm not sure if they actually could.


----------



## Martuh

double, delete please.


----------



## Martuh

*Ireland*
Croke Park: 82,500
Lansdown Road: 50,000

*Wales*
Millennium Stadium: 72,500

*Scotland*
Celtic Park: 60,000
Hampden: 52,000
Ibrox Park: 51,000
Murrayfield: 67,500

Then you have 6 stadiums, need another two. Some options:

SCO - Pittodrie Park: 22,000 seats
NIR - Windsor Park Belfast: 21,000 seats
WAL - Liberty Stadium Swansea: 20,000 seats
WAL - Ninjan Park Stadium Cardiff: 22,000 seats (but two in Cardiff is not an option)
IRL - Austin Stack Park: 25,000 seats
IRL / NIR- some GAA stadium?

But a problem. Hampden, Celtic as well as Ibrox are all Glasgow. Three's just too much. We need to cancel one of them, and Murrayfield's the national rugbystadium so I don't know how the football-rugby relations are over there. 

I'd go for Liberty Stadium. It's a little over-the-top to give Scotland 5 stadiums, and 4-3-1 is not really fair, 4-2-2 is more like it. That is 4 for Scotland, 2 for Ireland and 2 for Wales. We could also give Scotland 4, Ireland 2, Wales 1 and Northern Ireland 1.

I know Northern Ireland isn't Ireland officially but hey, they've got some nice stadiums.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Martuh said:


> *Ireland*
> Croke Park: 82,500
> Lansdown Road: 50,000
> 
> *Wales*
> Millennium Stadium: 72,500
> 
> *Scotland*
> Celtic Park: 60,000
> Hampden: 52,000
> Ibrox Park: 51,000
> Murrayfield: 67,500
> 
> Then you have 6 stadiums, need another two. Some options:
> 
> SCO - Pittodrie Park: 22,000 seats
> NIR - Windsor Park Belfast: 21,000 seats
> WAL - Liberty Stadium Swansea: 20,000 seats
> WAL - Ninjan Park Stadium Cardiff: 22,000 seats (but two in Cardiff is not an option)
> IRL - Austin Stack Park: 25,000 seats
> IRL / NIR- some GAA stadium?
> 
> But a problem. Hampden, Celtic as well as Ibrox are all Glasgow. Three's just too much. We need to cancel one of them, and Murrayfield's the national rugbystadium so I don't know how the football-rugby relations are over there.
> 
> I'd go for Liberty Stadium. It's a little over-the-top to give Scotland 5 stadiums, and 4-3-1 is not really fair, 4-2-2 is more like it. That is 4 for Scotland, 2 for Ireland and 2 for Wales. We could also give Scotland 4, Ireland 2, Wales 1 and Northern Ireland 1.
> 
> I know Northern Ireland isn't Ireland officially but hey, they've got some nice stadiums.


Well...the problems with the bid: Croke Park is not a deffinate option, as Ireland won't want people playing an English game etc etc bla bla bla and all that kinda trouble. Then you can only (as you rightly said) have two stadiums from one city, so that would be Celtic Park and Hampden from Glasgow; and also-as you say-Murrayfield is a rugby stadium and it might (I say might) not be feasible or desirable to have football played there.

So that leaves 4 certainties:

Millenium Stadium, Wales, Cardiff - 72,500
Celtic Park, Scotland, Glasgow - 60,000
Hampden, Scotland, Glasgow - 52,000
Lansdown Road, Ireland, Dublin - 36,000

Then, if you accept that a joint three country bid is not possible, and you leave out Ireland, you are left with just those 3 stadiums as deffinates. I know a Euro or World Cup bid always requires the upgrading or construction of football stadiums, but I gotta say, it ain't much of a starting point!


----------



## Lostboy

You see, joint bids, normally always imply equality between the nations. Look at Switzerland and Austria, hosting an equal number of games of equal importance, whilst the final is held in one, the opening game is in the t'other.

I don't think that the Irish and Welsh would be happy to be subsidiary partners providing a quarter of a tournament each to the Scottish Half. It just wouldn't work, triumvirates will not work out. A partnership can.


----------



## Lostboy

_I know Northern Ireland isn't Ireland officially but hey, they've got some nice stadiums._

:?
I don't know of a single decent Ulster Stadium?


----------



## bubomb

Martuh said:


> *Ireland*
> Croke Park: 82,500
> Lansdown Road: 50,000
> 
> *Wales*
> Millennium Stadium: 72,500
> 
> *Scotland*
> Celtic Park: 60,000
> Hampden: 52,000
> Ibrox Park: 51,000
> Murrayfield: 67,500
> 
> Then you have 6 stadiums, need another two. Some options:
> 
> SCO - Pittodrie Park: 22,000 seats
> NIR - Windsor Park Belfast: 21,000 seats
> WAL - Liberty Stadium Swansea: 20,000 seats
> WAL - Ninjan Park Stadium Cardiff: 22,000 seats (but two in Cardiff is not an option)
> IRL - Austin Stack Park: 25,000 seats
> IRL / NIR- some GAA stadium?
> 
> But a problem. Hampden, Celtic as well as Ibrox are all Glasgow. Three's just too much. We need to cancel one of them, and Murrayfield's the national rugbystadium so I don't know how the football-rugby relations are over there.
> 
> I'd go for Liberty Stadium. It's a little over-the-top to give Scotland 5 stadiums, and 4-3-1 is not really fair, 4-2-2 is more like it. That is 4 for Scotland, 2 for Ireland and 2 for Wales. We could also give Scotland 4, Ireland 2, Wales 1 and Northern Ireland 1.
> 
> I know Northern Ireland isn't Ireland officially but hey, they've got some nice stadiums.


Hearts use Murrayfield for European games. There would ne no problem using Murrayfield. Hampden would also have to be used, as the SFA own it, and any bid will obviously involve the SFA using their own stadium.


----------



## CorliCorso

One thing that gets me is how can three countries that don't even share a border but share a bit of history be the basis of a bid? Most of us in England are from Anglo-Saxon-Roman-Viking-Norman-Celtic blood, does that mean we can include half of Europe in our bid for the 2018 World Cup? Ludicrous.


----------



## Socrates

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Well...the problems with the bid: Croke Park is not a deffinate option, as Ireland won't want people playing an English game etc etc bla bla bla and all that kinda trouble. *Then you can only (as you rightly said) have two stadiums from one city, so that would be Celtic Park and Hampden from Glasgow*; and also-as you say-Murrayfield is a rugby stadium and it might (I say might) not be feasible or desirable to have football played there.
> 
> So that leaves 4 certainties:
> 
> Millenium Stadium, Wales, Cardiff - 72,500
> *Celtic Park, Scotland, Glasgow - 60,000*
> Hampden, Scotland, Glasgow - 52,000
> Lansdown Road, Ireland, Dublin - 36,000
> 
> Then, if you accept that a joint three country bid is not possible, and you leave out Ireland, you are left with just those 3 stadiums as deffinates. I know a Euro or World Cup bid always requires the upgrading or construction of football stadiums, but I gotta say, it ain't much of a starting point!


If only 2 stadiums in Glasgow were to be chosen I would bet my life it would be Hampden and Ibrox. They are Uefa certified 5star stadia, Celtic Park is not. 
In fact Celtic Park will probably have fallen down by the next Euro Championships anyway.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^It will make the euros into a laughing stock if there are 3 hosts which are all seperated geographically, at least all the scandinavians share a border.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Socrates said:


> If only 2 stadiums in Glasgow were to be chosen I would bet my life it would be Hampden and Ibrox. They are Uefa certified 5star stadia, Celtic Park is not.
> In fact Celtic Park will probably have fallen down by the next Euro Championships anyway.


Whatever. I wasn't taking issue with which stadiums are being used, and if you say they will use Hampden instead of Celtic Park, then I'll go along with that. The point I was just tring to make is that ure only gonna get 2 stadiums from one city, and 1 each from the rest.

From reading other people's comments and from my own knowledge, the possiblilty of a joint 3 country (or even two country) bid between Scotland, Wales and Ireland is actually looking less and less likely the more I think about it.

-Not enough stadiums!
-Not enough real support from a lot of the people in the 3 countries
-All three countries are seperated from eachother
-Issues over who hosts the final/starter etc etc
-All three countries have something of an animosity towards eachother and there will be too many disagreements
-Wales and Ireland would probably end up only having a minimal amount of matches, with Scotland taking the bulk, and they won't want that!
-3 country bids are not looked on favourably by most of UEFA, FIFA or any other organisation


^^ Just some of the problems! Even a Scotland-Wales bid, while being a bit more realistic, would still probably not work.


But what do I know, eh? 

:cheers:


----------



## gorgu

gorgu said:


> Nah sorry just can’t see it happening, unless the Euro final is held at either Hampden or Murrayfield
> 
> We can supply
> 
> Hampden 52000
> Celtic Park 60000
> Ibrox 52000	(being expanded to 56000 this summer)
> Murrayfield 67500
> Tynecastle 30000
> Dundee 30000	(joint stadium, reduced to 20000 after championships)
> New Aberdeen Stadium	30000	(reduced to 25000 after the championships)
> Easter Road 30000	(reduced to 25000 after the championships)
> Rugby Park 20000	(can be temporarily increased to 30000)
> 
> Why would we let two other countries joint host when we can almost hold it ourselves, all we want is a junior partner to take maybe one group of the four and host a quarter, a semi and the third place play off)
> 
> If it is a case of looking at bigger stadia for the final, fine redevelop the small stand at Murrayfield and increase its capacity to 75000, that should do it!!
> 
> The WCML can get from Birmingham to Glasgow in three hours these days, so transport is not an issue!


Sorry but have you not read my post above!

Scotland could supply five stadia easily

Glasgow X 2
Edinburgh
Dundee
Aberdeen

Then two in Wales MIllenium and Swansea

If we need another then use a temporarily expanded Kilmarnock or build a multi purpose stadium in Inverness that can be used for concerts, exhibitions and as a highland sporting centre of excellence afterwards

USE YOUR IMAGINATION!


----------



## MoreOrLess

Is 10 stadiums now the minium requirement for the euro's? England used 8 in 96 remember and with that number a joint Scots/Welsh bid looks alot easier to achieve. Ontop of the millenium the welsh could used Cardiff city's new ground plus new stadiums in Swansea and Wrexham(perhaps with some tempt seats going down to 20-25,000 afterwards).

If as discussed in the Hampden thread the relatively small extension was due to lack of funds then I'd guess the SFA would want to use the euro's to extend it further. If you extend the second tier all the way round(or just on the other side) then drop the pitch as much as possible then I'd guess you'd end up with a capacity around 65-75,000.


----------



## CharlieP

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^It will make the euros into a laughing stock if there are 3 hosts which are all seperated geographically, at least all the scandinavians share a border.


Ireland shares a border with Wales as much as Denmark shares one with Sweden, but I agree with the point you're trying to make


----------



## Lostboy

_Then two in Wales MIllenium and Swansea

If we need another then use a temporarily expanded Kilmarnock or build a multi purpose stadium in Inverness that can be used for concerts, exhibitions and as a highland sporting centre of excellence afterwards_

You'll need an equal number of stadia (probably 4) in each country, so the matches can be shared out equally as happened in Belguim and the Netherlands, and as will happen in the Alpine Countries in a couple of years.

Scotland will need to supply four.
Wales will need to supply four.

That is why a three country bid is so messed up, could never be agree on, and could never be allowed.


----------



## kingdomca

CharlieP said:


> Ireland shares a border with Wales as much as Denmark shares one with Sweden, but I agree with the point you're trying to make


What? you can now drive from Wales to Ireland?? 

Distances around Scandinavia are huge,( especially in Norway and Sweden, where the longest away trip between 2 top clubs is probably longer than going from London to north africa. ) 
But, ironically, the best supported danish club and the best supported swedish club are actually only seperated by a 15 minute drive across a bridge.

Scandinavia could make a superb bid for a EURO tournament as the geography and spread of venues would fit a 3-4 each bid perfectly but an attempt should only be made if its quite clear that UEFA consider 3 hosts acceptable.


----------



## CharlieP

kingdomca said:


> What? you can now drive from Wales to Ireland??


Fair point, you can drive from Denmark to Sweden without using a ferry - I was just pointing out that there's no land border. Like I said, I agree with your point that the three countries aren't exactly contiguous - to get from one to the other you either have to fly, take a ferry and/or drive through another country. A Scotland/Ireland/Wales bid would be analogous to, say, a Norway/Denmark/Poland one...


----------



## MoreOrLess

Lostboy said:


> _Then two in Wales MIllenium and Swansea
> 
> If we need another then use a temporarily expanded Kilmarnock or build a multi purpose stadium in Inverness that can be used for concerts, exhibitions and as a highland sporting centre of excellence afterwards_
> 
> You'll need an equal number of stadia (probably 4) in each country, so the matches can be shared out equally as happened in Belguim and the Netherlands, and as will happen in the Alpine Countries in a couple of years.
> 
> Scotland will need to supply four.
> Wales will need to supply four.
> 
> That is why a three country bid is so messed up, could never be agree on, and could never be allowed.


Indeed, in a two country bid the opening ceremony generally goes to the host who doesnt have the final. In a three country bid the best they could do with be to give the first country the final and one QF, the second the opening game one semi and one QF and the third one semi, two QF's and the 3rd place match.

Another problem with a three nation bid would be that almost all the big stadia of all three nations are in their capital/largest city. If the bid took the normal PC route of spreading things out as much as possible then it would have to either ignore some of those big stadia or use a very high number of venues rasing the cost alot. Either way you don't really benefit in terms of the total capacity on offer compaired to a two nation bid.


----------



## bubomb

CharlieP said:


> Fair point, you can drive from Denmark to Sweden without using a ferry - I was just pointing out that there's no land border. Like I said, I agree with your point that the three countries aren't exactly contiguous - to get from one to the other you either have to fly, take a ferry and/or drive through another country. A Scotland/Ireland/Wales bid would be analogous to, say, a Norway/Denmark/Poland one...


No, it is hard to get from Norway/Denmark to Poland and would take a number of hours. It is very easy to get from Scotland to Wales or to Ireland.


----------



## CharlieP

I was just picking three countries where you either had to cross the water and/or drive through another country to get from one to another.

I don't mind two adjoining countries splitting the Euro Championships 50/50 as Belgium and The Netherlands did, and Austria and Switzerland are about to, as it means more nations get the chance to host them, but all the proposals for the Celtic countries to host between them just seem messy and contrived. In rugby, the best World Cups have been the ones with a single host (South Africa in 1995 and Australia in 2003) - the ones spread around the Five Nations (1991 and 1999) were too spread out, and sadly politics and horse-trading have meant that France 2007 is really 7/8 France, 1/12 Wales and 1/24 Scotland (though Scotland are apparently looking to hand back their two games)...


----------



## bubomb

CharlieP said:


> I was just picking three countries where you either had to cross the water and/or drive through another country to get from one to another.
> 
> I don't mind two adjoining countries splitting the Euro Championships 50/50 as Belgium and The Netherlands did, and Austria and Switzerland are about to, as it means more nations get the chance to host them, but all the proposals for the Celtic countries to host between them just seem messy and contrived. In rugby, the best World Cups have been the ones with a single host (South Africa in 1995 and Australia in 2003) - the ones spread around the Five Nations (1991 and 1999) were too spread out, and sadly politics and horse-trading have meant that France 2007 is really 7/8 France, 1/12 Wales and 1/24 Scotland (though Scotland are apparently looking to hand back their two games)...


It doesn't matter, as Scotland, Wales and Ireland will not be hosting anything together!


----------



## Welly

So if Ireland, Scotland and Wales jointly hosted it (if UEFA want the championships back in the British Isles they should let England host it again simply for practical reasons), but if the three celtic nations jointly hosted it, would that mean all three would automatically qualify? 

I know it'd probably be Scotland's and Wales' only realistic way of qualifying but three teams getting an automatic spot is a bit much.

On a side note, how come Ireland, with a million less people in it than Scotland, are far superior at sport to them? Scotland doesn't even have the added disadvantage of losing a high percentage of its talented youngsters to the GAA like the Irish.


----------



## bubomb

Welly said:


> So if Ireland, Scotland and Wales jointly hosted it (if UEFA want the championships back in the British Isles they should let England host it again simply for practical reasons), but if the three celtic nations jointly hosted it, would that mean all three would automatically qualify?
> 
> I know it'd probably be Scotland's and Wales' only realistic way of qualifying but three teams getting an automatic spot is a bit much.
> 
> On a side note, how come Ireland, with a million less people in it than Scotland, are far superior at sport to them? Scotland doesn't even have the added disadvantage of losing a high percentage of its talented youngsters to the GAA like the Irish.


So why did Scotland finish 3rd in their 2006 group (despite going through the worst phase in their history) and Ireland, who you claim are so much better, finished 4th in their group?

Ireland are in fact far inferior to Scotland at sport! Scotland are bad at football at the moment, but all countries go through bad phases. In the 70's, England went 12 years without qualifying for a World Cup and 10 years without qualifying for anything!! Scotland has qualified for 8 World Cups and 2 European Championships, far more than Ireland (3 World Cups and 1 European Championship). Outside of football & rugby, Scotland absolutely pumps Ireland from golf to tennis (best tennis player in the UK) to athletics (more medals today for Scotland) to motorsport. I always laugh at these UK mongols who think football and rugby are the only 2 sports in the world. Just look at our hall of fame -


All Rounder -
A man who defied categorisation, playing rugby, cricket, tennis, golf, billiards and much more, all with great success - Leslie M Balfour-Melville 

Association Football -
Jim Baxter 
Billy Bremner 
Kenny Dalglish 
Sir Matt Busby 
John Greig 
Jimmy Johnstone 
Denis Law 
Jimmy McGrory 
Billy McNeill 
Bill Shankly 
Gordon Smith 
Jock Stein 

Athletics -
Donald Dinnie 
Wyndham Halswelle 
Eric Liddell 
Liz McColgan 
George McNeill 
Arthur James Robertson 
Ian Stewart 
Allan Wells 

Baseball -
Bobby Thomson 

Boxing -
Ken Buchanan 
Benny Lynch 
Walter McGowan 
Richard McTaggart 
Jackie Paterson 
Jim Watt 

Cricket -
Michael Denness 

Cycling - 
Robert Millar 

Golf -
Tommy Armour 
James Braid 
Sandy Lyle 
"Old" Tom Morris 
"Young" Tom Morris 
Belle Robertson 
Jessie Valentine 

Judo -
George Kerr 

Horse Racing -
Dr Willie Carson 

Motorsport -
Louise Aitken-Walker 
Jim Clark 
Jimmie Guthrie 
Bob McIntyre 
Sir Jackie Stewart 

Mountaineering and Hillwalking -
Captain Robert Barclay Allardice 
Dougal Haston 
Dr Hamish McInnes 

Rugby Union -
Finlay Calder 
W I Douglas Elliot 
Gavin Hastings 
Andy Irvine 
GPS Macpherson 
Mark Coxon Morrison 
Robert Wilson Shaw 

Sailing -
Sir Chay Blyth 
Rodney Pattisson 

Shinty -
Dr John Cattanach 

Shooting -
Alister Alan 

Swimming and Diving -
Ian Black 
Elenor Gordon 
Sir Peter Heatly 
Ellen King 
Bob McGregor 
Nancy Riach 
David Wilkie 
Jack Wardrop 

Table Tennis -
Helen Elliot Hamilton 

Tennis -
Winifred Mason Wooldridge 

Weightlifting and Wrestling -
Launceston Elliot 
John McNiven


----------



## Welly

> Shinty -
> Dr John Cattanach


Quality! I love the sound of a good barrel being scraped.

No matter how you want to dress it up, face facts, the two sports that matter (football and rugby) they've been kicking your arses for years now and are still infinitely better in both. Other sports don't really matter. Apart from boxing maybe.

They kick your arses in that too, funnily enough.

I wasn't having a pop, I was merely interested why this was. Having a smaller population and an obsession with GAA and they still totally outclass you in both rugby and football. Any ideas why?


----------



## bubomb

Welly said:


> Quality! I love the sound of a good barrel being scraped.
> 
> No matter how you want to dress it up, face facts, the two sports that matter (football and rugby) they've been kicking your arses for years now and are still infinitely better in both. Other sports don't really matter. Apart from boxing maybe.
> 
> They kick your arses in that too, funnily enough.
> 
> I wasn't having a pop, I was merely interested why this was. Having a smaller population and an obsession with GAA and they still totally outclass you in both rugby and football. Any ideas why?


First of all, you are obviously an ignorant chav if you think football & rugby are the only 2 important sports in the world. Thankfully, I tried hard at school and went to University, and I am educated to know many people love many different sports. A tennis fan is just as passionate about tennis as a football fan is about football.

As for your question, I can't answer it as Scotland have a far better record in football and finished higher in their 2006 group than Ireland did. 

I think I should ignore you as you are obviously a bit of a mongol!


----------



## Welly

bubomb said:


> As for your question, I can't answer it as Scotland have a far better record in football and finished higher in their 2006 group than Ireland did.
> 
> I think I should ignore you as you are obviously a bit of a mongol!


FIFA World Rankings:

Ireland - 29

Scotland - 62

Next.


----------



## bubomb

Welly said:


> FIFA World Rankings:
> 
> Ireland - 29
> 
> Scotland - 62
> 
> Next.


FIFA World Rankings:

Czech Republic - 2nd
USA - 5th


Obviously these rankings are nonsense.


----------



## Martuh

Welly said:


> FIFA World Rankings:
> 
> Ireland - 29
> 
> Scotland - 62
> 
> Next.


UEFA Ranking 2005:

Scotland - 10

Ireland - 38


----------



## bubomb

It should also be pointed out that although Ireland has a population of 4 million, the number of people eligible to play for Ireland is in fact far more because of Irish emigration over the last 400 years. If you look at the players who have played for Ireland over the last 20 years, most are in reality English. Most were born or raised in England, and were eligible to play for Ireland because their great grandmother grew potatoes in Donegal, or something like that!


----------



## Kampflamm

You gotta love those intra-British internet fights. :applause:


----------



## Welly

bubomb said:


> It should also be pointed out that although Ireland has a population of 4 million, the number of people eligible to play for Ireland is in fact far more because of Irish emigration over the last 400 years. If you look at the players who have played for Ireland over the last 20 years, most are in reality English. Most were born or raised in England, and were eligible to play for Ireland because their great grandmother grew potatoes in Donegal, or something like that!


There you go! You got there eventually. I asked for a reason for Ireland's superiority and you finally gave it (albeit a fairly predictable one). 

Well done!


----------



## skaP187

San Siro is great, Samdoria is great, Palermo I like, Messina I like but I don't know if it's big enough, very special it is. I have to admit that there is something about Bologna to, but that realy it


----------



## Martuh

skaP187 said:


> Isn't there a rule or something that only a certan percentage of the stadiums may have atletic tracks. I realy don't like the idea of Italy, too much of those...
> If we're gonna have a mix up of countries I would go for Spain/Portugal all the time, any time!


There's only 3 stadiums with tracks. But again; Iberia would not be possible since there are only 3 bids left. And that's official.


----------



## legslikeaspider

*UEFA Euro 2012 Bids*

I think its about time there was an English language thread about these championships. I found a similar thread in the Italian forum and another in the Greek forum so I'm guessing that Italy and Greece (possibly a joint bid with Turkey) are thinking about bidding. Any other countries? What would the venues be?


----------



## Guest

Is'nt it Croatia/Hungary, Greece, Italy, Poland/Ukraine?


----------



## Guest

Oh no. Greece and Turkey's bids didnt make the 2nd phase so its between.

*Poland/Ukraine
*Italy
*Croatia/Hungary


----------



## lpioe

Anyone has pics of the possible stadiums in Poland/Ukraine/Croatia/Hungary?
Don't think Italy will get it after the scandals.


----------



## skaP187

lpioe said:


> Anyone has pics of the possible stadiums in Poland/Ukraine/Croatia/Hungary?
> Don't think Italy will get it after the scandals.


There are allready threads about possible stadiums in Croatia/Hungary and Poland Ukraine, 
Italy I am not sure of.


----------



## Lostboy

I'd quite like Poland/Ukraine, two very big Eastern European Nations, it will bring the tournament to a population of arund 70 million with both nations combined and with the exception of Russia, there is no European Nation of that size that has not held it.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Turkey


----------



## Gherkin

I'd like to see Poland/Ukraine or Croatia/Hungary get Euro 2012 because they will have to construct new stadia. Italy could quite easily host a World Cup, let alone a small European championship, so the stadia won't have to be developed at all. I'm suprised Greece or Turkey didn't get into the second round. What was the reason?


----------



## www.sercan.de

i think a reason has benn never mentioned 

maybe as a result of it
Turkey is just builind new stadias
Bursa will get a 35.000-41.000 new stadium
Kayseris (33.000) new one will be finished this year
Konya is going to start this year (31.000)


----------



## matherto

Gherkin007 said:


> I'd like to see Poland/Ukraine or Croatia/Hungary get Euro 2012 because they will have to construct new stadia. Italy could quite easily host a World Cup, let alone a small European championship, so the stadia won't have to be developed at all. I'm suprised Greece or Turkey didn't get into the second round. What was the reason?


I think you underestimate how poor Italian stadiums are, a lot of work would need to be done for them, including building lots of new stadiums


----------



## legslikeaspider

Wikipedia looks to have a fairly reliable entry about the bidding process here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro_2012

Interestingly, Greece and Turkey presented separate bids rather than a joint bid. 

I would like to see the Croatia/Hungary bid acheive success. Two beautiful countries with some gorgeous cities and most importantly for the travelling fan; cheap cheap cheap beer. Split, for example, is one of my favourite places in Europe and it would be great to see all the colourful fans partying along the waterfront there. 

Italy, much as that country would do a good job, don't need the tournament and I quite like the way the Euro champs tend to go off the beaten path a bit in terms of their host country.


----------



## Qtya

lpioe said:


> Anyone has pics of the possible stadiums in Poland/Ukraine/Croatia/Hungary?
> Don't think Italy will get it after the scandals.


http://www.eurofootball2012.hu/


----------



## Qtya

There is a thread about one of the possible Euro 2012 stadiums in the Central European forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410760


----------



## maly1000

Polish stadiums projects:

Warsaw (60 000): 
This is obviously Allianz Arena 'look' copied but the stadium would be quite similar according to the Warsaw City Hall








http://stadiony.net/project.php?p=71

Gdansk (Baltic Arena 40 000):









http://stadiony.net/project.php?p=57

Poznan (46 000):

currenlty in progress








http://stadiony.net/project.php?p=51

Wroclaw (43 453):
This is a project which was cancelled because of it's bad look, they are currently working on a new one








http://stadiony.net/project.php?p=78

Chorzow (50 000):

currently in progress (the stadium is from early 50's, but the roof is planned to be built until 2012 or even earlier)








http://stadiony.net/project.php?p=58

Krakow (35 000):

currently in progress








http://stadiony.net/project.php?p=8


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO better stadiums than EURO2008
they look different


----------



## MasonicStage™

Someone mentioned pics of Cro/Hun bid... here is the link..we are just discussing about that on Alpe Adria thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451472

Stadiums are very good.:cheers:


----------



## michał_

www.sercan.de said:


> i think a reason has benn never mentioned
> 
> maybe as a result of it
> Turkey is just builind new stadias
> Bursa will get a 35.000-41.000 new stadium
> Kayseris (33.000) new one will be finished this year
> Konya is going to start this year (31.000)


Sercan- could you give any details on that? English-language sources will be much welcome (and images as well, except for Kayseri which I've seen already). This isn't the topic so maybe private message if you could?

As for Poland and Ukraine- first concept I found of the modernised Olympic Stadium in Kiev (over 80 000- final venue):








Plus the Szachtar Stadium in Donetsk which I guess everybody knows (50 000) to be finished this or next year:









Plus... the Dnipro Stadium in Dnepropietrovsk, (33000) to be finished this year:









As for my opinion of the Hungarian/Croatian propositions:
Hungarian stadiums are poor or too virtual (almost no information on the Ferenc Puskas new stadium, the rest is just artist's impressions with low detail level). The Croatian are much better, but I think they still aren't world class. Sadly- the Polish/Ukrainian aren't as well. As for Italy- I think they simply shouldn't get it, but I don't know if there's a need explaining now


----------



## Jamandell (d69)

I'm rooting for Poland/Ukraine to win!


----------



## samsonyuen

Looks great! Have they been held in eithe rcountry yet?


----------



## MasonicStage™

samsonyuen said:


> Looks great! Have they been held in eithe rcountry yet?


What? European Championships? No, of course not!  
@davidkunz-thnx kay:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Well, two of four matches of EURO1976 / Yugoslavia were held in Zagreb (semi-final CSSR-NED [3:1 a.e.t] and the third place match NED-YUG [3:2 a.e.t.]).


----------



## MikeTheGreek

It would be great if crohun could get the olympics!Great work guys.Totally support you. !


----------



## Qtya

^^ Olympics? :lol: 
You meen EURO CHAMPIONSHIPS! 

It would be sooooo great to get it...

Unfortunately the media is already preparing the nation for the third consecutive defeat...

BTW I heard all options recently... "Lippi has "backstage" info, that they already got the Euro Championships, so Italy is the winner. "The Ukranian representative Grigoriy Surkis, Ukraine's wealthiest man put his hand deap in his pocket, so the polish-ukranian bid is the winner"... And so on...

Nevertheless we'll know everything in about 75 minutes... I'm havin' a f*ckin' nervous breakdown... :gaah:


----------



## TohrAlkimista

less than a hour...GOOD LUCK GUYS!


----------



## Qtya

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE LOST AGAIN..... 

:badnews: :badnews: :badnews: :badnews: :badnews: 
          

I go and jump off from the highest point of the Puskás Ferenc Stadium!!!


----------



## Joop20

Ugh... Ukraine and Poland won hno: hno: hno: But at least Italy didnt get it


----------



## Fallout

I wish you luck in 2016.


----------



## Chimaera

I feel sorry for my fellow Hrvatska/Magyor forum members  I tend to sympathize with underdogs and small countries  It's difficult to say which candidature is/was my favourite. Maybe a slight advantage for the Pol/Ukr stadiums. As for the countries, of course Croatia and Hungary are much nicer!

My apologies to Polish and Ukrainean, but Croatians and Hungarians need all the support they can get now  We don't want them to jump off stadiums


----------



## Locke

*The Stadiums:*

*Poland
*
*Warsaw National Stadium - Warsaw* 
*Capacity:* 55 920











































*Baltic Arena - Gdansk* 
*Capacity:* 45 000






































*Wroclaw Arena - Wroclaw* 
*Capacity:* 46 000






































*Poznan Stadium - Poznan* 
*Capacity:* 47 000




































*Chorzow Stadium - Chrozow* (reserve)
*Capacity:* 56 000






































*Henryka Reymana Stadium- Krakow* (reserve)
*Capacity:* 33 000




















*Ukraine* 

*Dnotesk* 
*Capacity:*55 000 people


















-









*Olympic Stadium Kiev* 
*Capacity:*69 000 people

[Kiev Olympic Stadium was to be upgraded, but a new stadium will now be built - No pics yet]

*FC Metalist's Stadium - Kharkiv* 
*Capacity:*42 000 people










*Dnipropietrsk* (reserve)
*Capacity:*34 000 people



















*Lviv* 
*Capacity:*- ?












*Odessa* (reserve)
*Capacity:* 35 000 people


----------



## www.sercan.de

and post yere the stadium projects


----------



## Joop20

Yeah, post some renders and u/c pictures of your stadiums  Is it still unknown what cities have been selected in Poland? (Warsaw, Krakow, Gdansk, Lodz, Poznan, Wroclaw and Crorzow were all in the running?).


----------



## Chimaera

Joop20 said:


> Yeah, post some renders and u/c pictures of your stadiums  Is it still unknown what cities have been selected in Poland? (Warsaw, Krakow, Gdansk, Lodz, Poznan, Wroclaw and Crorzow were all in the running?).


Maybe this website answers some questions?

http://www2.e2012.org/en/Home.html


----------



## earth intruder

WE ARE SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## Chimaera

bizi said:


> WE ARE SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!


I can imagine :lol: 

It's a great opportunity for both countries to present themselves to the world, and for their (further) development. I would have said more or less the same if Croatia and Hongary won. Croatia and Poland I know a bit (visited both countries in the past), but my image of Ukraine and Hungary is more blurry: Ukraine still has this image of cold industrial giant to me, as for Hungary, it intrigues me, I think it would be a nice and interesting country to visit once.


----------



## Joop20

Yeah, i took a look at http://www2.e2012.org/en/4.html already. So does this mean that Poland will have 6 host cities and Ukraine 4? As far as I know, only 8 stadiums are neccesary for a euro championship? I wonder why Poland didnt bid alone, surely they couldve built 2 more stadiums since they already seem to have 6?


----------



## legslikeaspider

the real question is: is Ukrainian beer any good?


----------



## www.sercan.de

yeah
why so many polish cities?
or will they be reduced to 4?


----------



## leonidasfcb

*Warsaw (Poland):*
Total number of seats: 55,000-60,000
status: planned
Date of putting into use: 2010
project:


































*Poznan (Poland):*
Total number of seats: 46,500	
Status: under construction	
Date of putting into use:	2010

project:

























actual building progress:










*Gdansk (Poland):*
Baltic Arena 
Total number of seats:	44,000 
Status: planned 
Date of putting into use:	2010

project:

















*Wroclaw (Poland):*
Total number of seats:	50,000	
Status:	planned	
Date of putting into use:	2010

project: (I foun only this but AFAIK it`s not actual project)










*Krakow (Poland):*
Total number of seats: 35,000	
Status: under construction
Date of putting into use: 2010

project:









*Chorzow (Poland):*
Silesian Stadium 
Total number of seats:	54,000 
Status: under development 
Date of putting into use: 2008

roof project:



















Promo videos:
GDANSK - http://www.e2012.org/bin/VTS_02_1.zip
KRAKOW - http://www.e2012.org/bin/VTS_03_1.zip
WARSZAWA - http://www.e2012.org/bin/VTS_05_1.zip
POZNAN - http://www.e2012.org/bin/VTS_04_1.zip
WROCLAW - http://www.e2012.org/bin/VTS_06_1.zip
CHORZOW - http://www.e2012.org/bin/Chorzow_Euro2012.zip


----------



## leonidasfcb

*Kiev (Ukraine):*
Total number of seats:	83,300	
Status:	to be refurbished	
Date of putting into use:	2010









*Donetsk (Ukraine):*
Total number of seats:	55,000	
Status: under construction	
Date of putting into use:	2007

project:

























*Lviv (Ukraine):*
Total number of seats:	40,000	
Status: planned
Date of putting into use:	2009

*Dnipropetrovsk (Ukraine):*
Total number of seats: 34,000	
Status: under construction	
Date of putting into use: 2007


----------



## Flogging Molly

Great news. As an England fan I was rooting for you. 

I know you've had some problems with a few scandals here and there, but to allow Italy to host the tournament when thier sad state of football continues to hamper the progress of the European game would have been an absolute disgrace. 

Congratulations. Im sure I'll be there as always.


----------



## Chimaera

Just read an article about it on the news website of the national tv. They write that the selection of Poland&Ukraine is very surprising because of the political climate (especially in Ukraine, although something could be said about Poland as well) and the size of both countries (2.000km from Gdansk to Donetsk), but (logically) that this event can boost their economies.

Polish football fans definitely deserve it, fanatic as they are!


----------



## skaP187

Congratiulations!!!! deserved winner mop!
I only wunder if they can finish everything in time... (it ´s only three years to go...) but I guess it is possible


----------



## Chimaera

skaP187 said:


> Congratiulations!!!! deserved winner mop!
> I only wunder if they can finish everything in time... (it ´s only three years to go...) but I guess it is possible


2012, not 2010... Well, that is, if South Africa is experiencing too many problems, it has been suggested before (USA taking over), you never know...


----------



## Lucky Luke

Stadiums in Warsaw, Poznan, Gdansk and Wroclaw are main Euro stadiums. Stadiums in Krakow and Chorzów are only a reserve.

Stadium in Warsaw is still being designed and it will have capacity of 63 000 people.


----------



## Lucky Luke

leonidasfcb said:


> actual building progress:


The construction part on this photo is already done  They only need to destroy and build the two other ground grandstands.


----------



## skaP187

Chimaera said:


> 2012, not 2010... Well, that is, if South Africa is experiencing too many problems, it has been suggested before (USA taking over), you never know...


Eeeeh I am dusted again... thanks, I had a feeling I was writing something stupid, but I thought it was the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## V4V

Warsaw has been redesigned, here's a picture as well as showing stadiums now in Poland and in 5 years time 

Warsaw stadium looks amazing, like Allianz only fancier!!!

http://www.sport.pl/sport/5,68565,4067448.html


----------



## michał_

Hello everyone,

as a weekday citizen of Krakow I must say I'm extatic and I guess the consumption of wodka will rise dramatically today 

As for the stadiums- Poland may indeed have 6 stadiums in, which would make a total of 10 venues for the tournament, just like in Portugal. The news is spread not only by the Polish website, but also by for example BBC.

As for Ukrainian beer- it is good and cheap  but their wodka- that's a different story- FANTASTIC and even cheaper


----------



## Chimaera

skaP187 said:


> Eeeeh I am dusted again... thanks, I had a feeling I was writing something stupid, but I thought it was the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


Eeejve Apeldowrn bbelle!


----------



## BaalNamib

Warsaw 
Seats: 70000
Status: Planned
Date of putting into use: 2009-2010


----------



## SkyLerm

Congrats to the winners!
Nice stadium that one above :O


----------



## www.sercan.de

is't 70.000 a little bit too much?
who will used it after the EURO?


so
this will be the venues
Kiev (UKR): 83.000
Warsaw (POL): 70.000
Donetsk (UKR): 55.000 
Wroclaw (POL): 50.000
Poznan (POL): 46.500
Gdansk (POL): 44.000 
Lyviv (UKR): 40.000
Dnipropetrovsk (UKR): 34.000

reserve:
Chorzow (POL): 54.000
Krakow (POL): 35.000


----------



## michał_

Current state of the stadium in Krakow- two stands behind the goals are already standing, it should be a decent stadium when finished (nothing special though).

Sercan- as for the 70 000 stadium- it will be our new national one with a huge complex around it. Legia Warszawa (the most propable tenant) will have a new stadium anyway (32000) so they won't play at the National Stadium. But there will be enough interest to make it work for sure


----------



## Phevos

Congratulations


----------



## Chimaera

michał_;12727163 said:


> Current state of the stadium in Krakow- two stands behind the goals are already standing, it should be a decent stadium when finished (nothing special though).
> 
> Sercan- as for the 70 000 stadium- it will be our new national one with a huge complex around it. Legia Warszawa (the most propable tenant) will have a new stadium anyway (32000) so they won't play at the National Stadium. But there will be enough interest to make it work for sure


Is the new national stadium to be built on the location of the old and abandoned one?


----------



## www.sercan.de

onyl for national team
i hope it will make profit each year
and the other stadiums
can the clubs fill them?
Donetzk wouldn't be a problem IMO (BTW 50.000 or 55.000?)

i ask because i do not like it when the stadiums are mainly empty after the organisation

BTW
how is the infrastructe?
number of hotels, railways, metro etc?


----------



## michał_

Chimaera said:


> Is the new national stadium to be built on the location of the old and abandoned one?


Yes- this is the plan. But don't treat what you see (the Allianz-alike) vision as final, it may vary a lot. Details are soon to come.


----------



## www.sercan.de

so the 70.000 new design can be changed?


----------



## Rhoy

Fair enough. Congratulations Poland/Ukraine!


----------



## michał_

www.sercan.de said:


> onyl for national team
> i hope it will make profit each year
> and the other stadiums
> can the clubs fill them?
> Donetzk wouldn't be a problem IMO (BTW 50.000 or 55.000?)
> 
> i ask because i do not like it when the stadiums are mainly empty after the organisation
> 
> BTW
> how is the infrastructe?
> number of hotels, railways, metro etc?



Yes, it may change (National Stadium of Poland).
I think it will make profits, more and more mass events are being held in Poland each year.
As for league team stadiums: 

- I see no problems for Lech Poznan (propably the biggest active fanbase in Poland, 40 000 attendances are surely possible, today the biggest games are sold out with record of the last years- nearly 30000, I know it may sound poor to some people, but here it's a huge leap!)

- Wisla Krakow should fill it's stadium with a full house several times a year with the stands filled in most parts for regular games, but it all depends on the policy of the club owners- on and off the pitch.

- Slaski Stadium (Chorzow) is an enigma. It may end up empty most of the time, because it's a nobody's stadium. However, it's located in the second biggest Europe's conurbation (over 3mln people in several cities within some 50km) and there are many teams with huge popularity, but currently they are running low- only one of them in the top league and performing rather poor. If any of them gains interest of a rich sponsor it could possibly fill the stadium at least for the big games.

- Baltic Arena, Gdansk. Lechia Gdansk is a second league team but trying to reach the Extralcass just like in the old days witho ne of second league's highest attendances. My guess is with decent form of the players it might be filled all the way for top games and some 60-70% for regulars. And I guess the tendency would be rising.

- Wroclaw. This one is very alike with Gdansk, but there are currently plans of building two stadiums- one for the E2012 and one for the team- Slask. Both would be big in Polish conditions. But would both be filled for football games? Not sure about that.

As for infrastructure- poor highways and roads in general (in both countries), but around 2011 it should just make the required quality. Even today a decision was made to construct the main highway from south-western Poland to Ukraine (A4) faster then panned. Some 1 500km of new highways are to be built in Poland from what I've read. Similar lenght of railway lines to be modernised or built from scratch. 8 airports to be modernised, enlarged or built from scratch. And I am only talking about Poland. We have to rememeber that Ukraine has both- more to do and much bigger potential in some aspects.

Hotels- Poland is experiencing a tourist boom nowadays, with Krakow the main magnet (the airport was modernised last year and is already barely enough), Warsaw, Wroclaw and Gdansk gaining a lot of popularity. From what I know only Warsaw and Krakow fulfill the demand today. Kiev is the next to reach the UEFA required capacities, Wroclaw also close to it. Silesian conurbation should also make it on time.
As for Ukraine, apart from Kiev, Lviv is rather poor, Donieck and Dniepropietrowsk even worse (one of these has only 500 hotel rooms of all standards if I'm not mistaking!) with Odessa going rather good in this terms.


----------



## sdk

Congratulation! I hope we will see some really nice stadiums in the future and of course a great atmosphere during the Euro. Hope there wil be no trouble with any hools. Neither polish nor german or any others.


----------



## DemoNeo

www.sercan.de said:


> so the 70.000 new design can be changed?


Probably will be changed, also projects of two stadiums in Wroclaw aren't final. I mean about this two designs:

















__________________
Lotto


----------



## Chimaera

The last news I read is that 4 stadiums will be used in Poland (Warszawa, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Poznan) and 4 in Ukraine (Kiev, Donetsk, Lvov, Dniepropetrovsk). Opening match in Warszawa NatS, closing match in Kiev's Olympic Stadium.
Other negative reactions (besides distance and political commotion in Ukraine) are on the Polish history of corruption, the disappointment of Italy because they claim their bid was the best (???), the frustration of the Croatian football president that they didn't get it for the 5th (!!!) time, while Pol/Ukr made a bid for the 1st time and that maybe they should say on beforehand who will be advantaged...


----------



## michał_

Yes, neither the ugly Wroclaw igloo, nor the very primary design shown below aren't final. 

The first one is the Euro stadium (45k) and is a veeeeeeery initial (thank God!) vision of redevelopment of this venue:








It is historical so there are many constraints...

The second one is supposed to be built next to a main road, far from the centre, next to a huge mall/conference complex. Waiting for clear plans and investors 
Also, very initial just showing how it would approximatly be situated.


----------



## michał_

True guys. As much as it's hard for me to be sad today (I'm Polish after all) I must say that the vote was a shocker. 0 votes for your bid?! I cannot understand it after all the good opinions you've been taking from UEFA since last years II phase commencement! 
Don't give up though, there's still a lot ahead of you!


----------



## Chimaera

michał_;12728333 said:


> True guys. As much as it's hard for me to be sad today (I'm Polish after all) I must say that the vote was a shocker. 0 votes for your bid?! I cannot understand it after all the good opinions you've been taking from UEFA since last years II phase commencement!
> Don't give up though, there's still a lot ahead of you!


0 votes??? This must leave a very bitter aftertaste... I feel angry in their place, I would wanna shove my middlefinger in their face or somewhere else I think. It all looks very disrespectful towards Croatia and Hungary, even more considering it's their 4th time and only the first for Ukraine and Poland. Like they are trying to say: "DOn't you get it losers, you're never going to get it, quit trying!"


----------



## DemoNeo

michał_;12727163 said:


> Current state of the stadium in Krakow- two stands behind the goals are already standing


Like in Poznan:

















__________________
Lotto


----------



## Chimaera

michał_;12728333 said:


> True guys. As much as it's hard for me to be sad today (I'm Polish after all) I must say that the vote was a shocker. 0 votes for your bid?! I cannot understand it after all the good opinions you've been taking from UEFA since last years II phase commencement!
> Don't give up though, there's still a lot ahead of you!


0 votes??? This must leave a very bitter aftertaste... I feel angry in their place, I would wanna shove my middlefinger in their face or somewhere else I think. It all looks very disrespectful towards Croatia and Hungary, even more considering it's their 4th time and only the first for Ukraine and Poland. Like they are trying to say: "Don't you get it losers, you're never going to get it, quit trying!" Like holding candy in front of a child and asking "you want it? you want it?" and then giving it to a passerby.


----------



## SpikeMike

Fan-bleeding-tastic news :banana: :cheers:

My City will at last get a proper stadium!!!

Gdańsk - Baltic Arena


----------



## VelesHomais

I already opened thrads about Dnipropetrovsk and Donetsk stadiums u/c here, they are both nearing completion. I will soon open the thread for a new Lvivian stadium and the reconstruction of the Kyiv's Olympic Stadium.

:cheers:


----------



## belatz

SpikeMike said:


> Fan-bleeding-tastic news :banana: :cheers:
> 
> My City will at last get a proper stadium!!!
> 
> Gdańsk - Baltic Arena



Congratulations for the Euro 2.012 and beautiful stadium, one of my favourites.


----------



## Mo Rush

SOOOOO awesome
!!!
Baltic arena has been a favourite of mine for ages.


----------



## kinggeorge

these are nice, im not sure if i like them better then the cro-hungary ones but still very nice stadiums, the stadiums are big i hope these countries will put them to good use after euro,


----------



## Chimaera

I was charmed by the Gdansk stadium from the moment I saw the renderings. Especially from the outside: very original use of material.

As for Ukraine (and not connected to Euro 2012): wasn't Металург Донецьк (or Metaloerh Donetsk ) going to build a new stadium as well?

Edit: looking at the information at wikipedia, it looks like that team has a link to Belgium: Mendoza, Touré, Ne, Lembi, Mitu, Bance have all played in the Belgian league, and Muslin is coaching here for the second time now. Also, what a coincidence: on the UEFA ranking they're just behind Beveren... the club were Ne and Touré, both from Ivory Coast, played before. And if I'm right, Jos Daerden, also Belgian, is assistant-coach. His son Koen is playing for my team since last summer and was the most expensive player to be transfered between Belgian clubs ever (4,000,000 euros). To conclude: Ukraine is also just behind Belgium on the country ranking 

Edit2: looks like Daerden is not assistant-coach anymore, since Adriaense took his personal assistant-coaches along. Maybe he has another function in the club...

Sorry for taking this a bit off topic.


----------



## Qtya

^^ You are talking about Hungary, and not Croatia... PLEASE DO NOT GENERALIZE!!! Otherwise you prove your total incompetency... Hungarian failure is not the same as the Croatian one! Croatia was bidding for the first time, not like our coutry which lost three (So not four. But anyway it doesn't matter.) times in a row... I wish more luck for our Croatian friends... I hope You guys don't have a grudge against us...


----------



## Qtya

BTW:

:deadthrea


----------



## Chimaera

Qtya said:


> ^^ You are talking about Hungary, and not Croatia... PLEASE DO NOT GENERALIZE!!! Otherwise you prove your total incompetency... Hungarian failure is not the same as the Croatian one! Croatia was bidding for the first time, not like our coutry which lost three (So not four. But anyway it doesn't matter.) times in a row... I wish more luck for our Croatian friends... I hope You guys don't have a grudge against us...


My post was inspired by a quotation of the president of the Croatian Football Federation, so the information was incorrect, don't blame me.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Congrats!


----------



## Petr

tv123 said:


> deserved winner? its a joke. i cant see how can they manage a European championship
> 
> :wallbash:


so You must go to the ophthalmologist.


----------



## delfin_pl

Baltic Arena - Gdańsk


----------



## erteel

tv123 said:


> deserved winner? its a joke. i cant see how can they manage a European championship
> 
> :wallbash:


maybe some constructive arguments? :sly:
Don't vent your frustration only that Hungary didn't win.


----------



## erteel

and here: http://www.sport.pl/pilka/1,80056,4076666.html is, in big short, film from final Polish and Ukrainian presentation


----------



## michał_

Vice president of Krakow said they will improve the design of Wisla Stadium to make it competetive with others. It won't be comparable to Baltic Arena by any means, but still should be better. However, the same guy is supposed to improve it, that made the first project, so that doesn't sound too good. Yet- the city will have to try and do something or else the fans will never forget this...
PS: The renders of Krakow here are very poor, in real life it looks significantly better  /far from great though.../


----------



## Locke

Interesting to read in the press that the designated stadiums for the opening and final may switch.

Apparently UEFA may want to switch them about depending on what they feel would be best for fans. So the final could be played potentially in the 70 000 seat new Warsaw National Stadium (the swoopy black one) as it's in a more centralized location and easier to get to.

From a fan's point of view I could see that would be more convenient for a lot of people.

In either case, will be a great tournament no doubt.


----------



## budapest7

*"CONVERSIONS or HYPOCRISY?????"*

*2001*








Michel Platini and Ferenc Puskas (Budapest, 15 August 2001)

*2006 November*








French soccer legend Michel Platini, President of the Spanish Football Federation and UEFA Vice President Angel Maria Villar, President of the Hungarian Football Federation Istvan Kisteleki and President of the Federation of International Football Association, FIFA, Sepp Blatter (L-R) attend the funeral service of legendary soccer player of Budapest Honved and Real Madrid Ferenc Puskas in St. Stephen Basilica in Budapest, Hungary, Saturday, 09 December 2006. Puskas, a leading member of the so-called Golden Team, the Hungarian national eleven of the 1950s, died after a long and serious illness at the age of 79 on 17 November in Budapest.




































*2007 April *










*2006 November*








Standing behind the coffin covered with a Hungarian flag, President of the Federation of International Football Association, FIFA, Sepp Blatter speaks during the funeral service of legendary soccer player of Budapest Honved and Real Madrid Ferenc Puskas in St. Stephen Basilica in Budapest, Hungary, Saturday, 09 December 2006. 

*2007 March*









"I hope that the (European) championship will be held here in Ukraine," Blatter told a news conference in Kiev on Saturday during his one-day visit to the former Soviet republic.


----------



## mrk

don't be so paranoid budapest7


----------



## Gecko1989

Hey from what I can see Wisla Krakow is like one of the most succesful clubs in polish history yet its stadium is really small and not very architucally amazing. While the Blatic arena was created for a city that doesnt even have a soccer team. Also poland has like 3 other stadiums that dont have any permanant resident clubs in them (I may be wrong because I am not polish so if I am please correct me ). But can someone please tell me why wisla is not getting a better stadium.?


----------



## polskadan

Funding...but had they started construction after knowing that we won the bid for euro 2012 the stadium would have been completely different.....


O and Gdansk does have a team, its called Lechia Gdansk, and we are in II league, but soon enough we will be in the Ekstraklasa :cheers:


----------



## Gecko1989

cool thanx man for helping me out much respect


----------



## The Concerned Potato

reminds me of London's Olympic plans!


----------



## V4V

In all honesty that collection of stadiums is pretty much good enough to host a World Cup...


----------



## VelesHomais

Ukraine and Poland will then host World Cup, some time after Euro championship


----------



## Van der Rohe

don't worry, we'll do it


----------



## Van der Rohe

Joop20 said:


> I keep wondering why Poland needed Ukraine for the bid though? Seems they have some real good planned or u/c stadiums! Two new stadiums in Warsaw, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Chrorzow, Poznan, Krakow... Maybe one in Lodz, and you would've had 8 stadiums, enough to organize euro2012!
> Wouldve made things easier, plus the infrastructure is generaly in a better state in Poland than in Ukraine, and travelling distances would have been smaller! I mean, check this picture out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, it is ofcourse great that Ukraine is going to co-host euro 2012, I hope it will be a driver for economic development there!


Well, in fact, each of those two countries is big enough to organize the Euro by itself. But maybe it was the cooperation between them that was the final argument that helped in getting the Euro 2012?


----------



## Van der Rohe

There are talks going on with UEFA to change the number of stadiums from 8 to 12 (6 in each country).
Portugal (10mln people) was allowed to hold the Euro on 10 stadiums instead of 8. Poland and Ukraine are far bigger countries, so there is chance that UEFA allows to raise the number of stadiums. The additional cities will be Cracow and Chorzow in Poland, and Odessa and Kharkiv in Ukraine.


----------



## salo_gonzalez

unfortunally Portugal put 10 stadiums in EURO 2004....too many stadiums for the dimension not only the country but also of some clubs that play in those stadiums...many empty chairs,public funds wasted...hope the crowds of Ukraine and Poland, as larger coutries, fully enjoy the 12 stadiums


----------



## VelesHomais

It's already announced in Ukrainian press that Kharkiv will soon start construction on it's new 40k+ stadium.

Also, it's been decided that instead of using the old Olympic stadium in Kyiv, which was to be renovated, an entirely new one will be built, to match and even exceed Donetsks stadium


----------



## Locke

^^ Wow, well that makes an awesome set of stadiums for this tournament even better. I mean all up between the two countries that will be a stack of world class new stadiums, which in turn will only benefit the domestic leagues which till now have had to make do.

I like the 6 stadium per country idea and think it will draw big crowds since I believe some cities like Krakow were upset they missed out. Shame they can't get 24 teams in for Euro 2012 already because there is capacity for it.


----------



## VelesHomais

Yes, in Ukraine, many Kharkivians and Odessits were upset that their cities are larger than Lviv, and they didn't get to have any games there. So 6 stadiums per country is a good idea.


----------



## Van der Rohe

Locke said:


> Shame they can't get 24 teams in for Euro 2012 already because there is capacity for it.


Indeed!


----------



## cardiff

Ha this was decided in my city Cardiff, here you can see where it happened


----------



## Joka

In the WC2006 in Germany there was a stadium that had a box hanging over the field by wires. The shadows created by this monstrosity were extremely annoying and made it hard to observe the game. This design takes annoying shadows to a whole new level. For my viewing pleasure and for Kiev I hope they change this design.


----------



## www.sercan.de

new one for kiev
for will happend to the olympic stadium
where will be the new stadium?
capacity?


----------



## Van der Rohe

It's funny, all the media in Poland were saying before the vote that it's sure that Platini will support the POL-UKR candidate (Platini was supposed to promise it to Boniek, one of Poland greatest players and his close friend)

And how it ended? Platini voted for Italy...


----------



## budapest7

Congrats Poland and Ukraine!  
"Polak, Węgier, dwa bratanki, i do szabli, i do szklanki."
"Lengyel, magyar, két jó barát, együtt harcol, s issza borát."


----------



## Van der Rohe

budapest7 said:


> Congrats Poland and Ukraine!
> "Polak, Węgier, dwa bratanki, i do szabli, i do szklanki."
> "Lengyel, magyar, két jó barát, együtt harcol, s issza borát."


:cheers1:


----------



## VelesHomais

So far all we know is that Olympic stadium will be reconstructed, but not used during the Championship. The new stadium will be located further away from the centre, with enough space for a huge parking lot, will be around 70k of capacity and will cost around 200m euro. 

More specific information will probably be received within the next couple of days


----------



## Golan Trevize

It must be hard for Hungary, third time in a row, this time they had chances, unlike 2004 and 2008 when they had no chance of winning the vote.


----------



## Joop20

I dont get it, why use 12 stadiums if only 8 are needed? Even for the world cup only 10 stadiums are used! In some stadiums, only 3 games will be played...c'mon. I bet some of them will be white elephants after the tournament, like what happened in Portugal! Shouldn't Poland and Ukraine focus on fewer cities with better facilities?


----------



## VelesHomais

Every big/major city wants to be part of it, and they are jealous that anyone city gets it instead of them.


----------



## www.sercan.de

so i think it will like in germany
16 citties/stadium wanted to host the wc
but the dfb choose only 12
so IMO the same will be here
12 cities/stadiums
and later they will choose 8


----------



## DemoNeo

Design of second stadium in Warsaw:
capacity: 31 000 
cost: 65 milion Euro 



















Of course this stadium isn't for Euro 2012, but for local team - Legia Warsaw. Although national teams which will be play their matches in Warsaw can use the stadium as a good place for training.
__________________
Lotto


----------



## noRTH1212

Most of you probably saw Baltic Arena plans. And now couple of shots from old city in Gdansk 
Sorry for off top


----------



## The Game Is Up

Van der Rohe said:


> There are talks going on with UEFA to change the number of stadiums from 8 to 12 (6 in each country).
> Portugal (10mln people) was allowed to hold the Euro on 10 stadiums instead of 8. Poland and Ukraine are far bigger countries, so there is chance that UEFA allows to raise the number of stadiums. The additional cities will be Cracow and Chorzow in Poland, and Odessa and Kharkiv in Ukraine.


I think in this case it makes a little more sense. With us, it was more about using the competition to leverage the upgrading of facilities, even if we ended up overdoing it, because the truth of the matter was most of the facilities needed replacement. Second, as opposed to our small land area, where it takes less than half-a-day to go from north to south, there are long distances to cover in Ukraine and Poland. With more venues, they can cut the distances the teams have to travel by at least half. Then you split the finalists according to each country. 

For example: If we were a finalist, I would like to go to Gdansk-Poznan-Warsaw. Or Lviv-Kiev-Odessa. Pray that it won't be some ridiculous thing like Krakow-Dniepropetrovsk-Khirkiv or Chorzow-Donetsk-Odessa. But you won't know how the genuises involved will behave.

Beyond the group matches, distances will increase. No choice in that one.


----------



## hngcm

They should just do what they did for South Korea/Japan.

Have groups play in just one country.

Then for the final rounds, have one side of the bracket play in Poland, the other in Ukaine.


----------



## michał_

Well then. Since North posted some pics from Gdansk I'll post a few of Krakow as well. It's a reserve city, but who said anyone should ignore it?  Especially it's the main point where roads from Polsand to Ukraine (and back) cross. [photos aren't mine]

Wawel castle in winter









Kanonicza Street- the oldest and in my opinion most charming in Krakow









St. Mary's Church at main square









The Cloth Hall, main square


----------



## VelesHomais

Then I will post a couple from Kyiv, where Euro 2012 final will take place


----------



## Durbsboi

awesome stadiums, love the design for Warsaw National Stadium


----------



## Dan12345_2006

erteel said:


> Yes, yes. And the HUN&CRO bid was fantastic and outstanding. Don't talk about stupids as above about Surkis. Maybe your offert or lobbing wasn't so good?
> You live on hope that UEFA must grant Hungary that is their third time of candidacy. But did you build, for over 10 years, at least one new stadium?
> Talking about Surkis and mafia is irritating. And no offence.
> 
> (and sorry for my English which isn't ideal )


u guys had the lowest scores for ure stadium and its structures lol


----------



## mirza-sm

ok Dan lets not exaggerate too much now  no need to offend anyone...


----------



## Astralis

UKR87 said:


> mirza-sm im talking about GDP of the whole country not per capita.


Look pal... there is no point in talking about the agregate GDP since the GDP per capita is the most convenient measure to explain the development of some country. Do you think that Brasil is more developed than Austria or any other smaller country? I don't think so but it has higher agregate GDP because there are a way more people living in Brazil...


----------



## matherto

delete


----------



## matherto

so are these stadiums still going ahead?


----------



## mirza-sm

u tell em astralis!!


----------



## Astralis

mirza-sm said:


> u tell em astralis!!


hehe


----------



## moa

UKR87 said:


> Also Hun-Cro are too small too host any big events unless you grow in size which is impossible.


You forget that Euro 2004 was held in Portugal, which is smaller than CRO-HUN, and EURO 2008 in Switzerland-Austria, which is equal in size with CRO-HUN



UKR87 said:


> If you know that we got EURO because of "mafia boss Surcis" pleas prove it.


How you comment the thing that 3 days before decision technical commitee of UEFA wanted to throw out POL-UKR bid 



UKR87 said:


> Dont ever compare you GDP to ours its too far behind.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_%28PPP%29_per_capita

39. Hungary 19,559 $
53. Croatia 14,368 $
.
.
.
86. Ukraine 7,637 $


----------



## Dan12345_2006

I wonder where UKR 87 is know ? hmm..... lol


----------



## UKR87

Dan12345_2006 said:


> hah ja but still means u guys are poor. We have 10 times the better living standards haha even earn more than u guys lol Go back to ure bread line u dnt want to be late haha


Its just shows how uncivilized you are and were you come from looks like Mongolians thought you well. If you want to talk about us look at your country first. That little piece of land you have is completely useless. Your country sucks in every sport especially soccer you people loss against Malta. In every other sport your not even noticed, just look at the fact that it is your third time biding for EURO. The only way you are like that now is because you joined NATO and EU otherwise you would be worse then Moldova.


----------



## UKR87

Dan12345_2006 said:


> u guys had the lowest scores for ure stadium and its structures lol


Our one stadium is worth more then your three. You can even find information on that if you don’t believe me.


----------



## Dan12345_2006

haha look whos talking.....We croats suck at soccer? hahha u gotta be kidding :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Were one of worlds best. We beat italy every single time, England, Austria, and most of the countries in europe VS ukraine - doesnt even know how to pass the soccer ball ahaha.


----------



## UKR87

Astralis said:


> Look pal... there is no point in talking about the agregate GDP since the GDP per capita is the most convenient measure to explain the development of some country. Do you think that Brasil is more developed than Austria or any other smaller country? I don't think so but it has higher agregate GDP because there are a way more people living in Brazil...


Ok listen the people are not going to host EURO but the nation itself will so what matters here is not how much people make but what is the budget of the whole country.


----------



## UKR87

How you comment the thing that 3 days before decision technical commitee of UEFA wanted to throw out POL-UKR bid 

Oh really show me the source then, or you just making this stuff up. Not one international or national newspaper said that except you.


----------



## UKR87

Dan12345_2006 said:


> haha look whos talking.....We croats suck at soccer? hahha u gotta be kidding :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Were one of worlds best. We beat italy every single time, England, Austria, and most of the countries in europe VS ukraine - doesnt even know how to pass the soccer ball ahaha.


First I though you were hungarian I knew a croat wouldn’t say such a stupid thing, but I guess he would. Second look at the FIFA rankings then talk about whose better.


----------



## Dan12345_2006

UKR87 said:


> Its just shows how uncivilized you are and were you come from looks like Mongolians thought you well. If you want to talk about us look at your country first. That little piece of land you have is completely useless. Your country sucks in every sport especially soccer you people loss against Malta. In every other sport your not even noticed, just look at the fact that it is your third time biding for EURO. The only way you are like that now is because you joined NATO and EU otherwise you would be worse then Moldova.


hmm...let me see 

7th largest ship building industry in the world
Has the largest demining company in all of south eastern Europe(Doking)
One of the worlds top tourist attractions
Supplinying arms to the US and know a 300 million deal with kuwait
Have one of the best pharmisutical company in Europe Pliva
u want more?


----------



## Dan12345_2006

UKR87 said:


> First I though you were hungarian I knew a croat wouldn’t say such a stupid thing, but I guess he would. Second look at the FIFA rankings then talk about whose better.


Yup it will haha


----------



## Dan12345_2006

Hey dumbshit were not in NATO or in the EU hahah


----------



## RSG

I think it is fantastic that Poland and Ukraine will be hosting. It will be great for their countries.


----------



## Locke

Wow, I didn't realise the Poznan stadium design was getting revised and expanded to 50 000 plus retractable roof. That is fantastic! Looks nicer as well, and 50 000 seats and 5 star UEFA rating is nothing to sneeze at.

As for the Krakow one, hmm... back to the drawing board on that one. I guess technically it's a reserve city but it would be good if they did get a game, though the stadium does need more work. I think it will get redesigned.

Overall though, it's fantastic that the stadia are improved beyond their winning specs in both countries, loving the enthusiasm!


----------



## TwItCH

Can a mod please close this thread? We already know who the winners are and this thread is just turning into a pointless insult zone.


----------



## johnz88

Dan12345_2006 said:


> i wasnt bragging asswipe ure ukraninan freind did. i wuz just answering his question. Know shoo go back to ure bread line.:cheers:


ur cool buddy, just face the facts, no one really cares about croatia, poland is rich in history and has a better soccer history and you should just go to ur room and cry cuz they aren't gonna change the result.


----------



## UKR87

Dan12345_2006 said:


> Actually LOL we croats do construct military weapons dumbshit lol We sell weaponary to the US for ure info lol And know kuwait. Constructing things like Tanks(300 million deal in kuwait) , Small arms(one best handguns and assault rifles in the world) LOL Oh did i forget the biggest demining company in all of south eastern Europe(doking) lol Oh did i forget were the 7th largest in the world for Ship building :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: BUT THATS BESIDE THE POINT Well one thing for sure u aint going to go far with ure soccer of course hahah
> 
> 
> Give me one ukrainian made aircraft? LOL
> 
> Or rockets lol


Listen Fucker Ukraine is in top 5 weapons sellers in the world, Ukraine is in top 3 in Rocket, and Satellite technology, Ukraine makes one of the world best tanks. You want to know what plains we make hear An-70, An-140, An-148, An-225 the biggest plain in the world, Ukraine has more Ballistic Missiles to completely delete croatia from the surface of the world. 

P.S. go over hear to see it for yourself http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453193


----------



## Dan12345_2006

UKR87 said:


> Listen Fucker Ukraine is in top 5 weapons sellers in the world, Ukraine is in top 3 in Rocket, and Satellite technology, Ukraine makes one of the world best tanks. You want to know what plains we make hear An-70, An-140, An-148, An-225 the biggest plain in the world, Ukraine has more Ballistic Missiles to completely delete croatia from the surface of the world.
> 
> P.S. go over hear to see it for yourself http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453193


hahaha really have u herd shooting a nuclear missile on a country that doesnt have a nuclear missile is called TERORISM 
U dnt want the same thing happen like to serbia
THe AN planes are in russian origin :cheers: :cheers:

Ps shows ure incoputence in direct military confrontation. 
All ure years uve just been russian bitches lol u havent even had a war.

Do you think we wouldnt of put a proper defence measure if u guys threatend us with it lol

..............................

rusty ex-soviet nuclear missiles wont do you much


----------



## Dan12345_2006

Ukraine has one of the best tanks in the world ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You guys have T-72's adn T-80's that are more than 30 years old :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hardly cant even compare to the worlds lowest hahah

Atleast our new M-84D's can defend itself and crew against nuclear and biological strikes


----------



## Dan12345_2006

LOL


----------



## ChivDevil

Where are the MODS?:dunno: This thread is too funny!:lol:


----------



## UKR87

Dan12345_2006 said:


> hahaha really have u herd shooting a nuclear missile on a country that doesnt have a nuclear missile is called TERORISM
> U dnt want the same thing happen like to serbia
> THe AN planes are in russian origin :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> Ps shows ure incoputence in direct military confrontation.
> All ure years uve just been russian bitches lol u havent even had a war.
> 
> Do you think we wouldnt of put a proper defence measure if u guys threatend us with it lol
> 
> ..............................
> 
> rusty ex-soviet nuclear missiles wont do you much


You obviously dont know shit if you think that An (Originated in Kiev) is a russian origin go to school and get some education. I remember the days when you were Surbian bitch and would always complain to the world that they are killing your people which was a load of shit. Youre tanks are also shit compare to ours. We build new tanks i dont know what the hell are you talking about. But anyways your just a small country that cant be even seen on the map. But thats ok hopefully everything turns out to be good for you and your people. hno: 

P.S. dont worry about our rusty soviet missles we have new ones.


----------



## V4V

Van der Rohe said:


> an architectural competition for the Warsaw stadium is planned - so big chances for a good design!


Any word on how long that'll take?? Given its only 5 years away, you'd hope they'd get a move on!!

I'd be happy for them to just go with that black design )) Well unless they up the capacity again, 80 000 like the Stade de France would be nice


----------



## antigr12

Van der Rohe said:


> an architectural competition for the Warsaw stadium is planned - so big chances for a good design!


maybe there will be an athletic track because of the national statute of the future stadium , the one for budapest had not in the first pics released , it ended with in the last design .


----------



## Van der Rohe

V4V said:


> Any word on how long that'll take?? Given its only 5 years away, you'd hope they'd get a move on!!
> 
> I'd be happy for them to just go with that black design )) Well unless they up the capacity again, 80 000 like the Stade de France would be nice


they've already raised the capacity from 60 000 to 70 000, I don't think they're going to raise it any more. 

How long will it take? I think the stadium will be finished by the end of 2011, not earlier. The procedures will probably take very long and I expect the construction to start at the beginning of 2009.


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart

On the Polish forum theres a thread about a possible new stadium in Lodz for the championships. Could someone translate it for us?


----------



## Locke

Honestly, I would just add another 10,000 and up that main stadium to 80k and it'll be set for a World Cup final down the road, and/or Olympics (I read there was talk of Poland looking to bid now). 70 is pretty big but it's not built yet so it's way cheaper to increase capacity now than down the road. Stil, 70k is good so not complaining.

The Lodz one sounds interesting! I believe they want a piece of the action and are looking to build a stadium accordingly, don't know how big it will be. Lodz is a pretty big city so could be large-ish I imagine. I think this stadium was planned before the euro 2012 anyway?

A mockup of how it could look:


----------



## Sergei

I really dislike the Poznan stadium. It's just so average.


----------



## DemoNeo

Sergei said:


> I really dislike the Poznan stadium. It's just so average.


Why do you think so? Not every stadium has retractable roof over the pitch  



















But even without this roof, the stadium looks well.
__________________
Lotto


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO Poznan is very unique
4 differnt stands


----------



## Tygrys

I only hope that quality of polish football will be adequate to quality of those stadiums...


----------



## www.sercan.de

how much will cost the Gdansk Arena?
any informations about the cost of the other stadiums (Donetzk?)


----------



## Tygrys

www.sercan.de said:


> how much will cost the Gdansk Arena?


Last year in may Baltic Arena building cost was estimated for 666mln polish zł(*170*mln euro).Now city's mayor said that it can rise to about 1mld zł(*265mln euro*) 

P.S.This is cost of stadium plus surrounding infrastructure.


----------



## DemoNeo

www.sercan.de said:


> how much will cost the Gdansk Arena?
> any informations about the cost of the other stadiums (Donetzk?)


The cost of building of Donetsk Stadium amounts to around 200 million euros.
National Stadium in Poland (plus surrounding infrastructure) will cost about 300-350 million euros
__________________
Lotto


----------



## V4V

Exar Kun said:


> Last year in may Baltic Arena building cost was estimated for 666mln polish zł(*170*mln euro).Now city's mayor said that it can rise to about 1mld zł(*265mln euro*)
> 
> P.S.This is cost of stadium plus surrounding infrastructure.


666 million? Haha, I'm glad that estimate has changed!!!

With stadium capacity of Warsaw, well the City has sent brief to national government and it says 70 000, so looking like that will be it. That being said, given that 80 000 seems to be the magic number pretty much for both the world cup final and olympics, I'm suprised they didn't bang it up by 10 given the Pres is talking about getting the olympiad...


----------



## UKR87

DemoNeo said:


> The cost of building of Donetsk Stadium amounts to around 200 million euros.
> National Stadium in Poland will cost about 300-350 million euros (plus surrounding infrastructure)


The cost of Donetsk stadium is 250m euros


----------



## matherto

so yeah, ignoring all the idiots and their comments, a question still to be answered

are these stadiums still going ahead?


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Sergei said:


> I really dislike the Poznan stadium. It's just so average.


Hmm...do you still dislike this stadium?


----------



## Sergei

Piotrek/// said:


> Hmm...do you still dislike this stadium?


Yes, I still do.

I just don't like it's shape and what especially annoys me is that all the four sides are not the same height.


----------



## TwItCH

Are the stadiums in Donetsk, Kiev,and Odessa supposed to look the same? Because according to http://www2.e2012.org/en/7_1110.html they all do.


----------



## Sergei

TwItCH said:


> Are the stadiums in Donetsk, Kiev,and Odessa supposed to look the same? Because according to http://www2.e2012.org/en/7_1110.html they all do.


Obviously not. I don't know why they used the same picture.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Sergei said:


> Yes, I still do.
> 
> I just don't like it's shape and what especially annoys me is that all the four sides are not the same height.


Project will be changed and 3 of 4 sides will have the same height.


----------



## mateunio

My thinks about stadiums in Poland :
Warsaw- Beautiful, curious and big stadium
Poznań- Modest but oryginal
Gdańsk (baltic arena) - beatiful, curious and oryginal
Cracow - Modest and small
Chorzow(Silesian stadium)- big and old 
Wroclaw- - - -

My favourite stadium on Euro 2012 is National Stadium in Warsaw
*sory for my englih


----------



## michał_

Just to give you a clue of the history of Poznan project. 
At first (2002) it was supposed to look differently, but it turned out in 2004, after they built one stand (!) that the construction couldn't possibly hold a roof like the one designed [sic!] and the stand was far too distanced from the pitch for a football-specific stadium (if all stands were built according to the first plan it would almost be square). Therefore, the roof design was changed. Then they wanted to increase capacity so the third tiers were added alongside the pitch in the project. 
After they started construction on the second stand behind the goal, it turned out there is a XIX century bunker under the previous construction. So it was excavated and plans had to be changed. That's why the two stands are so different and stadium is far from simetrical. 
IMO- whoever did the first design should now be in court, just like the ones that accepted it...

PS: Retractable roof is only an option everybody, don't take it for granted yet.


----------



## antigr12

Sergei said:


> Obviously not. I don't know why they used the same picture.


yes they simply did use the same picture for convenience because they have not already the renderings of those projects .


----------



## MasonicStage™

matherto said:


> so yeah, ignoring all the idiots and their comments, a question still to be answered
> 
> are these stadiums still going ahead?


As far as I know for Croatian ones yes except the one in Osijek. Maksimir in Zagreb will be completed for sure, the one in Rijeka also coz Rijeka will bid for 2013 Mediterraanean games, and the one in Split coz of some athletic event in 2010. The stadum in Osijek will be built if Croatia will sign bidding application for next Euro 2016. That's how much I know .


----------



## matherto

thanks for the info


----------



## MasonicStage™

matherto said:


> thanks for the info


ur welcome kay:


----------



## Mati-PL

Poznań - one of the host cities.
Poznań bid for Euro 2012 was the best of all polish cities.

Few pictures of Poznan:

Poznan skyline (in 2012 there will be more high skyscrapers)









Main Square









City centre (we can see on this photo Poznan International Fair and Central Railway Station under the bridge Most Dworcowy









Andersia Tower in build









Poznan Fast Tram









Malta Lake









Main Square









Theatre Wielki









Castle Cesarski in the city centre









City hall









Crosses in Poznań commemorating the 1956 protests and subsequent Polish protests against the Communist political system









Malta Ski









Welcome in Poznan - one huge place of building. On this photo Old Brewery ("The Best Shopping Centre in the World" in category average size shopping centres). Actually it is opened.


----------



## hif

^^ good job 

new renders of Poznan's stadium are really optimistic


----------



## Mr. Maciek

Fantastic... great excuse to visit the homeland


----------



## antigr12

hif said:


> ^^ good job
> 
> new renders of Poznan's stadium are really optimistic


For this stadium , there was a more impressive design shown in the last months on the polish forum , with huge tubular roof structure all over the pitch . I think those pics are still available .


----------



## mateunio

"We are the champions - my friend
And we'll keep on fighting till the end
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions of the world"


----------



## mateunio

"We are the champions - my friend
And we'll keep on fighting till the end
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions of the world"

POLAND and UKRAINE are the champions!


----------



## PiotrG

some new photos from Kiyv:
















source/more: http://ua-football.com/ukrainian/euro2012/48dd3e58.html


----------



## Martiness

Find any differences 

Kýiv










Chorzów










a joke of course


----------



## krzysiu_

Stadium in Chorzow is some kind of misunderstanding...They've already spent like 100mln euros and they need like 50mln euro on the roof. That's how we're wasting money in Poland :bash:


----------



## cornelinho

this bid has sooo many problems...

uefa gived ukraine a yelow card then one to poland... bouth for not geting the projects started... 

dose someting realy hapening in these contries? do they have a cerntency that they will be redy?


----------



## Martiness

cornelinho said:


> this bid has sooo many problems...
> 
> uefa gived ukraine a yelow card then one to poland... bouth for not geting the projects started...
> 
> dose someting realy hapening in these contries? do they have a cerntency that they will be redy?


Poland will be ready, You can be sure!
Two objects are in structure already. Foundations next two stadiums already started. Last two will be started for july 2009 year.
Most important, that all own projects and permits on structure. Schedule is realized without delays.
So, don't worry, it will not be problems


----------



## krzysiu_

Even tho in portugal for example stadiums were opened like 3-6 months before the event (euro 2004). Also, last arena on euro 2008 was opened like 1 month before the event...


----------



## michał_

krzysiu_ said:


> Even tho in portugal for example stadiums were opened like 3-6 months before the event (euro 2004). Also, last arena on euro 2008 was opened like 1 month before the event...


Plus Switzerland (yes! the rich and beautiful Switzerland) got a yellow for Letzigrund (or actually for Stadion Zurich replaced by Letzi). So no bid goes through without a scratch.

But I don't think Cornelinho wanted any information. He just seems to say something to say anything. After all, when I came back to this forum after a few months break I was shocked with the amount of Polish threads! The whole front page is loaded with our country's projects and he's asking whether anythign's going on...


----------



## likasz

'Śląski' before Euro2012 will be much bigger.No it has capacity 47.000,in 2010 it will be expented to 52.000.Before Euro it may has 60.000+ seats and again 'Śląski' will be the biggest stadium in Poland.


----------



## VelesHomais

cornelinho said:


> this bid has sooo many problems...
> uefa gived ukraine a yelow card then one to poland... bouth for not geting the projects started... dose someting realy hapening in these contries? do they have a cerntency that they will be redy?


No, absolutely nothing is happening. At the end, when 2012 comes, there will not be a single stadium ready and some western country will have to rescue the event! However, there is hope that the leadership of both countries has started to prepare: just two days ago, Ukraine and Poland have agreed to buy 5,000 more horses from Uzbekistan to provide for transportation during the competition.


----------



## VelesHomais

Martiness said:


> Poland will be ready, You can be sure!
> Two objects are in structure already. Foundations next two stadiums already started. Last two will be started for july 2009 year.


In Ukraine 1 stadium is completed and opened, 2 will open in 2009, 2 more are under construction as of right now and the Olympic Stadium is undergoing reconstruction since a month or so ago.


----------



## pixel2008

I like that stadium in Chorzow. On the picture posted by Martiness it looks a bit like some American stadiums.


----------



## Martiness

Burislav said:


> In Ukraine 1 stadium is completed and opened, 2 will open in 2009, 2 more are under construction as of right now and the Olympic Stadium is undergoing reconstruction since a month or so ago.


So, everything it seems be all right and has to be no trouble.


----------



## poxuy

Martiness said:


> So, everything it seems be all right and has to be no trouble.


I also hope. But EURO is not only stadiums. What about airports, hotels, roads, the whole infrastructure?

+ chaos in parliament (3th elections in 3 years; 5% rating of president), terrible situation in economics (world financial crisis). All this moments can strongly to affect on situation.


----------



## Martiness

poxuy said:


> I also hope. But EURO is not only stadiums. What about airports, hotels, roads, the whole infrastructure?
> 
> + chaos in parliament (3th elections in 3 years; 5% rating of president), terrible situation in economics (world financial crisis). All this moments can strongly to affect on situation.


Hotel base is in poland enough and still develop. Roads and airports are not super and they will not be definitely great. However, we work upon it.
But we will not bring shame.
I believe that there will be wonderful tournament.
You will see


----------



## krzysiu_

Martiness: It was about Ukraine tho. And what about Poland...I can give a small...let's say a handfull information...

Stadiums: 

Warsaw: U/C
Wroclaw: Construction start in XII.2008
Gdansk: First phase of construction start in XII.2008
Poznan: U/C
Krakow: U/C
Chorzow: Construction start in VI.2009 (roof only) + extra stand

Airtports:

Warsaw: New terminal had been just opened, till 2012 they are gonna modenize old terminal + 3-4 bln euros investments around the airport
Gdansk: Construction of the new terminal is gonna start in spring 2009
Wroclaw: Construction of the new terminal is gonna start in spring 2009
Krakow: I have no idea when the construction of the terminal is gonna start...
Poznan: Same....
Chorzow: Same....

Roads: I'm not an expert but as far as I know, now we have like 600km u/c and around 2000kms more in 2009-2012...

Hotels: That's not a problem imo. There's alot of new hotels u/c and more to come so...

Railways: Main railways routes are modernizing now, new trans etc..

Also you have to remember, that Poland just like Ukraine is a quuuuite big country so, it's not so easy to do everything in like 4 or 5 years...But e2012 is gonna be a great event, that's for sure!


----------



## VelesHomais

poxuy said:


> I also hope. But EURO is not only stadiums. What about airports, hotels, roads, the whole infrastructure?
> 
> + chaos in parliament (3th elections in 3 years; 5% rating of president), terrible situation in economics (world financial crisis). All this moments can strongly to affect on situation.


The hotels are being built, Dnipro alone will have 12 5-star hotels by 2012, the airports are all undergoing or starting to undergone a reconstruction and roads are built quicker than any at other time in Ukranie's history, just recently few weeks ago Kharkiv-Dnipro highway opened.

This Euro will be the best of all, beating all records and having the best stadiums both in Ukraine and in Poland. Some really wish it to fail, but their jealousy can only go as far as negative remarks on the forums :cheers:


----------



## PiotrG

I also think that Euro 2012 will take place in 4 cities in Poland and in 4 in the Ukraine. People think that nothing in the Ukraine outside stadiums is building a house, and at least 4 cities will be ready to organize the Euro (Donieck, Dniepropietrowsk, Kiev, Odessa, Kharkiv and perhaps even Lvov will be in time)  Many Poles count on 6 cities in Poland and 2 in the Ukraine, however Ukrainian cities certainly will form. Let us hope for the best, they are heralding to ones of the best European championships in history.


----------



## Sponsor

krzysiu_ said:


> Roads: I'm not an expert but as far as I know, now we have like 600km u/c and around 2000kms more in 2009-2012...


Around 495 km is being constructed (expressways and motorways).


----------



## VelesHomais

PiotrG said:


> I also think that Euro 2012 will take place in 4 cities in Poland and in 4 in the Ukraine. People think that nothing in the Ukraine outside stadiums is building a house, and at least 4 cities will be ready to organize the Euro (Donieck, Dniepropietrowsk, Kiev, Odessa, Kharkiv and perhaps even Lvov will be in time)  Many Poles count on 6 cities in Poland and 2 in the Ukraine, however Ukrainian cities certainly will form. Let us hope for the best, they are heralding to ones of the best European championships in history.


Why do many Poles think that? In Ukraine it's 100% certain that 6 cities will be ready, why would it be reduced to 2


----------



## krzysiu_

As for today it's 4+4 and probably uefa won't change anything, but they can remove 1 or 2 UKR. cities because for example they won't have enough hotels or something. And like someone already said, it's not only about the stadiums only, because it's obvious that all 12 stadiums will be ready till 2011. Ofc there's alot of problems but for me 4+4 would be the best solution imo.


----------



## michał_

krzysiu_ said:


> As for today it's 4+4 and probably uefa won't change anything, but they can remove 1 or 2 UKR. cities because for example they won't have enough hotels or something. And like someone already said, it's not only about the stadiums only, because it's obvious that all 12 stadiums will be ready till 2011. Ofc there's alot of problems but for me 4+4 would be the best solution imo.


They might as well reduce it by cutting out Gdanks or Wroclaw- anything can happen.
Burislav- from what I recall some Polish media started spreading gossip of the new 6+2 deal in Polish favor. Thankfully it's not up to the media to decide.


----------



## PiotrG

*Burislav* I have the request to you, whether you could glue in the information about the state of the road building, airports, hotels and different elements of the infrastructure in each of cities organising Euro 2012 in the Ukraine here? Reportedly today the stadium in Kiev got the conceptual project and he doesn't have the information about it practically, in Poland a misinformation is ruling about preparations of Ukraine and from here these media sensations are stemming.


----------



## poxuy

> *ALPINE backs out of Lemberg Stadium project*
> 
> Salzburg/Lemberg: the football stadium in Lviv/Ukraine will not be built by ALPINE Bau GmbH. ALPINE pulled out during ongoing negotiations.
> 
> The company submitted an offer to the city of Lviv's administration in December 2007 for the construction of a stadium meeting the UEFA criteria together with parking lots, a sports arena and the associated infrastructure. The city administration commissioned ALPINE to provide the project planning, which ALPINE fulfilled. The project was approved and the necessary building permits were obtained.
> 
> Subsequently, no tendering procedure was launched. Instead, the city administration entered into negotiations directly with ALPINE. In the course of the negotiations the city administration held the view that the desired stadium could be built for roughly 85 million euros including value-added tax. After numerous rounds of discussion ALPINE decided to back out of the project. "This stadium including the requirements going beyond the UEFA criteria as well as the city's special requests cannot be built for this amount,“ explains Roman Esterbauer, ALPINE's managing director.
> 
> *Competence in stadium construction*
> ALPINE has extensive experience in executing large-scale stadium projects. Following the construction of the Allianz Arena in Munich, ALPINE is also in the process of building the Dubai Cricket Stadium. ALPINE is responsible for the construction of the Wörthersee Stadium, the Tivoli Stadium and the enlargement of the stadium in Salzburg/Wals Siezenheim for the EURO 2008.


http://www.alpine.at/en/index.php?main=/en/news/pm_news/pm/18352_1131411121.html


----------



## adas22

Baltic Arena - newest final visualization after company from Dusseldorf finished construction schemes.
Construction works start in December.


----------



## krzysiu_

masterpiece!


----------



## likasz

Euro2012 v2.0 = Poland + Dresden+Leipzig.
But I still believe that Ukraine will be in time with preparations.They haven't any problems with money but they have a big problem with politicians.


----------



## renco

And the final in Berlin


----------



## likasz

The final can be in every city in the world but most of tickets must be for Polish fans


----------



## JYDA

If they use any german stadiums they should use the best ones like Bayern's and Dortmund's


----------



## flierfy

JYDA said:


> If they use any german stadiums they should use the best ones like Bayern's and Dortmund's


Certainly not. Dortmund and München are unnecessarily far away from Poland and these ground are far to big and famous and would eclipse those of the host nation. Berlin and Leipzig are the better choice.


----------



## Dzwonsson

^^ Guys, calm down, surely the tournament will get organised in Poland and Ukraine. Informations concerning plan B where German cities would get few matches to organise are only rumours that are nothing worth. :bash:
So, what's my advice, forget about EURO 2012 made together by Poland and Germany.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

*Web-Cams*
Stadium in Warsaw - CLICK
Stadium in Donetsk - CLICK
Stadium in Kraków - CLICK
Stadium in Kharkiv - CLICK CLICK CLICK


----------



## VelesHomais

JYDA said:


> If they use any german stadiums they should use the best ones like Bayern's and Dortmund's


Didn't you hear that latest news? Russia is replacing Poland, while Lithuania is replacing Ukraine. The final will be in Japan though.


----------



## VelesHomais




----------



## Carrerra

Can any Ukrainian guys show the latest renderings of Odesa Stadium, preferably the webcams? And is its capacity in 41Ks?


----------



## VelesHomais

I don't know about the webcam, I wish I had the URL to that myself.
This is the final project for Odesa









Capacity is supposed to be 41,386. But something always changes in Ukraine, so we'll see 

Ukraine, Dnipropetrovsk
Ukraine, Donetsk 
Ukraine, Lviv
Ukraine, Kyiv
Ukraine, Odesa
Ukraine, Kharkiv


----------



## Carrerra

Wow stunning design! Thanks, Burislav


----------



## VelesHomais

Sure. Many people hate it


----------



## michał_

Burislav said:


> Didn't you hear that latest news? Russia is replacing Poland, while Lithuania is replacing Ukraine. The final will be in Japan though.


point well taken!  
Although I have to say the construction in Odesa seems more and more odd...


----------



## VelesHomais

Odd as in design or construction pace?


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Burislav said:


> This is the final project for Odesa


Hey, renderings of this stadium in first post are wrong?


----------



## VelesHomais

Hi. Yes, it was changed.


----------



## krzysiu_

Nice update, all renderings in 1st post are correct! And am I the only one who thinks it will be the Euro ever?


----------



## VelesHomais

No, I think so too. It's going to have the best arenas and the best, huge scale of being conducted in two large countries.


----------



## michał_

Burislav said:


> Odd as in design or construction pace?


design - hate that kind of playing with forms...


----------



## VelesHomais

I hated it the second I saw, but now warmed up to it. Its very original and fits odesa's southern atmosphere. But I still liked the previous design more. That wave-roof was awesome.


----------



## sibyl-vane

I prefer the first design. the second one reminds me to Mönchengladbachs Borussia-Park, one of the ugliest modern stadiums in Germany. 
@Burislav: did construction in Lviv really start? just as you said in one of your previous posts? and: where do you - as a ukrainian - see the most serious challenge in your preparations for Euro 2012?


----------



## VelesHomais

sibyl-vane said:


> I prefer the first design. the second one reminds me to Mönchengladbachs Borussia-Park, one of the ugliest modern stadiums in Germany.
> @Burislav: did construction in Lviv really start? just as you said in one of your previous posts? and: where do you - as a ukrainian - see the most serious challenge in your preparations for Euro 2012?


The area is being cleared, one can debate whether it is the beginning of construction or not. But in any case, it's clear that they will build the stadium in time now, they are working in three shifts day and night.

Clearly the main obstacle is highways. Ukrainian doesn't have the money, especially now thanks to the international financial crisis, to build German-quality autobahns. Major roads will only get reconstructed. Although, on the other hand, it is not much of an obstacle as an embarrassment. Because most EU visitors will be unaccustomed to such quality of roads, however it's not like they won't be able to drive on them, lacking some modern features of motorways will not prevent anyone from getting to the destination. 

The airports are all on reconstruction now and there is the largest hotel construction boom in ukrainian history, plus there will be a lot of temporary innovations to allow for any number of people to have a place to sleep (like on ships in Odessa, Kyiv, Dnipro - common practice in the world for such events). So I don't think there will be major obstacles in that.

There are no problems with stadiums. All of them are now u/c or already completed.

The main obstacle, as always in Ukraine, is slow and lazy politicians and officials that need to be threatened with losing their jobs to get them started on doing their work


----------



## krzysiu_

And are any Ukr. threads about those airports and roads construction...? Could you give me a link?


----------



## VelesHomais

Sure, but they are in ukrainian section only 

Kharkiv airport, new terminal
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741110

Kyiv, new terminal
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741090

Donetsk, new terminal
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741098

For Lviv and Odesa not enough info to have threads yet. There's just this rendering for Odesa airport, but it's unclear whether it will be realized by 2012.









Dnipro will not build a new terminal, only renovate the existing two and build a temporary-terminal for Euro 2012 which will then be dismantled after the event.


----------



## Oktawiusz

^^ Burislav, is there any offical or unoffcial ukrainian web-site in 100% focused on Euro 2012? In English of course. Look, I think for many Poles and others concerned about Euro 2012 that's the main problem. The real and up-to-date source od information about progress in preparation in Ukraine. Let's say - get lost with renders and visualizations! For that it was a time 1,5 year ago. As you may know, I don't know to much about ukrainian SSC section, but as I see there is a significant lack of self-made pictures from constuction sites. I guess for many people that's the real proof that all staff is going in the right direction. Forget about pictures from newspapers. For me they look weird and odd - that kind of pictures may be taken at every construcion site. 

Let me put something straight - I am a big fan of Ukraine in Euro 2012 but I'd like to see something real, without any propaganda stuff inside.


----------



## VelesHomais

I've seen a couple of those web-sites, but they weren't that helpful. I prefer following specific projects at our section on this forum. There aren't many self made airport-construction updates because nobody lives near the airports  besides, Kyiv terminal D started construction only a week or so ago. Kharkiv airport has some self made pics on that link I gave you, because it's close to the city and forumers can go there. 

And what's wrong with newspaper pics, like this one of the new runway in Donetsk? 









But this thread is for stadiums only, you can go to the specific threads I provided and ask questions there in English, I or somebody else will reply. Besides myself, most ukrainians (over 120+ members) don't visit sections outside ukrainian forum. But unlike poles, ukrainians aren't that interested in roads and airports projects, mostly skyscrapers, highrises, various buildings etc.. But some are, and they will try to help you


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

please, someone give me link to the ukrainian thread about stadium in Lviv 

Edit: I have some idea. What you think about "weekly summary of the constructions" (with photos) in this thread?


----------



## damlaz

Burislav said:


> I don't know about the webcam, I wish I had the URL to that myself.
> This is the final project for Odesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity is supposed to be 41,386. But something always changes in Ukraine, so we'll see


Like for me It looks nice.


----------



## michal_OMB

Polish stadium

*Baltic Arena in Gdansk*










*Stadium in Poznan*



















*Stadium in Warsaw*



















*Stadium in Cracow*


----------



## Carrerra

They are really nice!


----------



## michal_OMB

Video, Stadion Śląski in Chorzów, Poland

http://www.2012.org.pl/pl/miasta-gospodarze/chorzow/multimedia.html


----------



## Timon91

^^It's a beautiful stadium....but why will it have an athletics track?


----------



## likasz

it's not a new stadium it's just a renovation of stadium that was built in 50'.Stadium has a motorcycle speedway track but it was not in use since years.In 1973 it hosted SPEEDWAY WORLD Championship with attendance around 100,000 people - probably attendance record of motorcycle speedway.Now they want to make an athletic track at the place where is now something what was a speedway track


----------



## Mykhaylo

DONBAS-ARENA, Donetsk Ukraine (March 2009):


----------



## Carrerra

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic.............


----------



## tanosmile

VERY VERY VERY COOL


----------



## NMAISTER007

Is there even 1 stadium in poland that is complete, that's gonna be a euro 2012 stadium, cause ukraine have 1 stadium that is complete, and 2 stadiums that are almost complete. So now i think Ukraine is more on schedule than poland is :cheers:


----------



## ufonut

NMAISTER007 said:


> Is there even 1 stadium in poland that is complete, that's gonna be a euro 2012 stadium, cause ukraine have 1 stadium that is complete, and 2 stadiums that are almost complete. So now i think Ukraine is more on schedule than poland is :cheers:


LOL :lol:


----------



## Jim856796

The UEFA 2012 tournament has four reserve stadiums in Chorzow, Krakow, Kharkiv, and Odessa. What is the purpose of a reserve stadium for a soccer tournament?


----------



## krkseg1ops

in case they very main cites somehow cannot manage with the construction, they can relocate some matches to those secondary cities


----------



## PL2012

LOL what eles does ukraine have done besides that one stadium??


----------



## Urbanista1

NMAISTERY007, NO NEED TO BE NASTY. UEFA WANTED TO DROP UKRAINE A LONG TIME AGO BUT POLAND PROTESTED...SO LET'S WORK TOGETHER EH?


----------



## michał_

PL2012 said:


> LOL what eles does ukraine have done besides that one stadium??


instead of mocking our partners you could kindly answer to the person who doesn't bother to check, that "no there is no stadium ready in Poland and you should ask questions like that in a different thread or better check the most basic information before making noise for no reason".


----------



## Bandera

Urbanista1 said:


> NMAISTERY007, NO NEED TO BE NASTY. UEFA WANTED TO DROP UKRAINE A LONG TIME AGO BUT POLAND PROTESTED...SO LET'S WORK TOGETHER EH?


Yeah if it wouldn't be for Ukraine, poland woulndn't even have Euro2012 so there is no need to get nasty. And who said that UEFA wanted to drop Ukraine? polish press :lol:


----------



## Bandera

PL2012 said:


> LOL what eles does ukraine have done besides that one stadium??


What dose poland have? Or are they going to play football on the airports, and highways. :lol:


----------



## astrox

Bandera said:


> What dose poland have? Or are they going to play football on the airports, and highways. :lol:


I hate the constant bickering between the two host nation supports. We are partners in hosting one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world. Lets be supportive of eachother!

Yes Ukraine's stadium progress is much ahead of Poland's, and Yes Poland's infrastrucutre progress is ahead ahead of Ukraine's - but I have confidence that both countries will be able meet UEFA demands/standards.

As a Polak, obviously I am jealous of the new stadiums in our partners lands (not to mention the Ukrainian club teams recent successes) but in a few years we will be on even terms hosting EURO 2012!!

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ufonut

PL2012 said:


> LOL what eles does ukraine have done besides that one stadium??


Nothing. One oligarch built a stadium for them so they can forget that the majority is starving, have no water (hot or cold!), people not getting paid and their money is worthless.

Ukraine is classified as the only third world country in Europe buy hey - they have a stadium ! :lol:


----------



## Axelferis

very impressing beautiful piece of art!! i said a lot of things here because of allegations of Kuyvaci and anothers such as " Donesk is the best" " No one stadium can compare ..." etc...

I just admit it's beautiful point.

Congratulations 

But don't forget Lille and its jewel coming lool 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Krist0f

Donbas Arena looks superb, hats off! :applause:


----------



## kr!sto

How come there is Baltic Stadium even though Poland is not in the Baltics? Is it because of the Baltic sea?


----------



## pitq

kr!sto said:


> How come there is Baltic Stadium even though Poland is not in the Baltics? Is it because of the Baltic sea?


Very possibly because of the fact that there is the Baltic sea in Gdansk, but who knows :bash:


----------



## Dzwonsson

Guys, I wrote it on the Polish part of the forum already, don't even try to contest with each other! In this case we are partners as well and we have to remember there is no possibility to host the tournament without Poland or Ukraine. Of course, financial crisis with internal troubles of one of the countries chosen to organise EURO 2012 is quite great time to criticise progress and efforts in direction of planned works, however in this situation we ought to rather support each other in reaching aims concerning hosting the tournament! So, if someone wants to prove me Ukraine or Poland could prepare the championships alone, I have one answer only: No way!


----------



## Ukr_Alex

ufonut said:


> Nothing. One oligarch built a stadium for them so they can forget that the majority is starving, have no water (hot or cold!), people not getting paid and their money is worthless.
> 
> Ukraine is classified as the only third world country in Europe buy hey - they have a stadium ! :lol:


Really sad that you think that way. hno:


That aside, best wishes to Poland, I hope we can all pull it off :cheers:


----------



## Cracovia

Ukr_Alex said:


> Really sad that you think that way. hno:
> 
> 
> That aside, best wishes to Poland, I hope we can all pull it off :cheers:


We will make the best tournament ever


----------



## michal_OMB

*02.07.2009r.*

*Warsaw*




















*Poznan*




















*Wroclaw*











*Gdansk*











*+ Cracow*


----------



## lpioe

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Axelferis

UKRAINE OUT ??

Foot - Euro 2012
L'Ukraine écartée ?

Michel Platini n'exclut plus de priver l'Ukraine de l'Euro 2012, une compétition que ce pays doit normalement coorganiser avec la Pologne. C'est ce qui transparaît des propos du président de l'UEFA à L'Equipe, jeudi.

«On a une décision à prendre début décembre, lors de notre comité exécutif à Madère, dit Platini. Décembre est la dernière échéance. On joue avec le temps, mais, à un moment, on n'aura plus le temps. Au fil des jours, on se rapproche du mur.» Et si on rentre dedans ? «Si on ne va pas en Ukraine, il faudra trouver deux autres stades (quatre sont prévus en Pologne). On verra ce qui se présentera.» Interrogé par L'Equipe sur l'hypothèse d'un ticket Leipzig-Berlin, comme l'avait proposé la Fédération allemande, Platini répond : «C'est une option"



Translation--> Platini doesn't exclude the option to retire organisation to Ukraine and give it to Germany ( Berlin and Leipzig)!!!


----------



## vanbasten

Axelferis said:


> UKRAINE OUT ??
> 
> Foot - Euro 2012
> L'Ukraine écartée ?
> 
> Michel Platini n'exclut plus de priver l'Ukraine de l'Euro 2012, une compétition que ce pays doit normalement coorganiser avec la Pologne. C'est ce qui transparaît des propos du président de l'UEFA à L'Equipe, jeudi.
> 
> «On a une décision à prendre début décembre, lors de notre comité exécutif à Madère, dit Platini. Décembre est la dernière échéance. On joue avec le temps, mais, à un moment, on n'aura plus le temps. Au fil des jours, on se rapproche du mur.» Et si on rentre dedans ? «Si on ne va pas en Ukraine, il faudra trouver deux autres stades (quatre sont prévus en Pologne). On verra ce qui se présentera.» Interrogé par L'Equipe sur l'hypothèse d'un ticket Leipzig-Berlin, comme l'avait proposé la Fédération allemande, Platini répond : «C'est une option"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation--> Platini doesn't exclude the option to retire organisation to Ukraine and give it to Germany ( Berlin and Leipzig)!!!


Not tired, stool pigeon (provocateur)? :rofl:


----------



## Ukraine

Axelferis said:


> UKRAINE OUT ??
> 
> Foot - Euro 2012
> L'Ukraine écartée ?
> 
> Michel Platini n'exclut plus de priver l'Ukraine de l'Euro 2012, une compétition que ce pays doit normalement coorganiser avec la Pologne. C'est ce qui transparaît des propos du président de l'UEFA à L'Equipe, jeudi.
> 
> «On a une décision à prendre début décembre, lors de notre comité exécutif à Madère, dit Platini. Décembre est la dernière échéance. On joue avec le temps, mais, à un moment, on n'aura plus le temps. Au fil des jours, on se rapproche du mur.» Et si on rentre dedans ? «Si on ne va pas en Ukraine, il faudra trouver deux autres stades (quatre sont prévus en Pologne). On verra ce qui se présentera.» Interrogé par L'Equipe sur l'hypothèse d'un ticket Leipzig-Berlin, comme l'avait proposé la Fédération allemande, Platini répond : «C'est une option"
> 
> 
> 
> Translation--> Platini doesn't exclude the option to retire organisation to Ukraine and give it to Germany ( Berlin and Leipzig)!!!


hno:hno:I didnt get y platini criticises Ukraine because of its infrastructure problems....Poland isnt that different from Ukraine on this subject afterall...... + We have more done stadiums then Poland does ( I dont wanna offend any Polish readers, im just pissed at Platini for sayin such bullshit) AND WHY ALEXFERIS YOU TELL US THAT!!!! WERE TALKING ABOUT THE DONBAS STADIUM NOT THE POSSIBILITY TO GIVE EURO 2012 TO GERMANY!!!!


----------



## kartezjo

I believe that Ukrainians will do their job properly in preparing the tournament in their country. I think the worst possible scenario is that Ukraine will have less cities organising the tournament, so in my opinion scenario Poland-Germany is unrealistic... come on Poland-Germany? Looking at history of relations between both this idea is really awkward and Poland could possibly organise the tournament alone (6 stadiums above 30k are needed to organise EURO, Poland to 2012 will have 7-8 stadiums above 30k) if something would get wrong in Ukraine, but I really doubt it and I think that Ukraine will be able to normally organise the tournament in 2012...


----------



## Virgileq

Situation of Poland is that different from Ukraine. I'm not going to glorify Poland, but:

1. UE accession gave a lot money for infrastructure (billions euro). EU funds are calculated in euro so when polish zloty suffered to nose-dive in practice EU funds grown up. 
2. Luckily (I suppose nobody knows why) Poland has positive P.N.B growth, highest of whole EU (non-season).
3. Poland has EU standard law especially with Public Contracts Law - and it means that chance of corruption during bidding of huge contracts is around zero.
4. And finally: World crisis made stadiums and infrastructure costs relatively cheap.

As U can see Poland (as I've written above) has a *LOT OF LUCK* because world crisis helped Poland to boost infrastructure up.


----------



## Van der Rohe

I'm afraid the thing is about airports and luxury hotels - UEFA doesn't care so much about the infrastructure for football fans, but for the so called "UEFA family" 

but I'm optimistic - both countries are doing a lot of good work


----------



## poxuy

melion said:


> Anyway UEFA will probably choose only Kiev in Ukraine because till 30th november I doubt those other cities will have new hotels, roads, airports etc.


What about Donetzk? They already have practically constructed great stadium. Can you write problems of Donetzk - airport, hotels,..? It will be a disgrace for Ukraine to build great stadium but not to build enough infrastructure...


----------



## Bogus Law

There's one question that's haunting me ever since I've heard about that UEFA decision: if Lviv, Kharkiv and Donetsk fail to make satisfactory improvement in their preparations by Nov 2009, EURO will be held in 4 Polish and only 2 Ukrainian cities. Do you think that 6 cities is really enough to hold the tournament, bearing in mind that there are as much as 16 participating teams?

If so, (there are actually two questions) what would be the way of distributing matches between the two hosting nations? I mean, last year in Austria & Switzerland it was very straight and clear (in a truly Germanic manner - each country hosted 2 groups of 4 teams in 4 cities, and the matches of each group were played in 2 cities. Is it still possible in case if only two Ukrainian cities would be granted hosting rights, the Ukraine would host 2 groups with 7 teams + their own?

Of course these are only hypothetical questions and I keep on keeping my fingers crossed for our neighbours and I hope them to be ready on time


----------



## Inferious

ukraine can do it


----------



## jacek_nl

Even if some stadiums are now completed, or will soon be completed, who in Ukraine will pay for decent roads? Hotels? Airports? Training centres? In many places even projects are non-existent... And the latest (very modest for the needs) government subsidy will not change much I'm afraid. You've got to be realistic, mate: Ukraine can't afford euro 2012 and it becomes more and more obvious every single day. 

I would not be surprised if UEFA announced withdrawing from Ukraine sooner than November. And you better get used to it, to avoid disapointment...

Sorry for bringing you down, but being realistic is is all in all better than fooling yourself. IMHO .



NMAISTER007 said:


> I just cant wait to see one of the Euro stadiums in Poland ready. In Ukraine we already have 3 almost ready stadiums and it looks good. Can't wait to see the one's in Poland


----------



## dacrio

the mistake was done in cardiff.
why uefa assigned euro2012 to poland and ukraine and not to italy?!?!?


----------



## Lankosher

dacrio said:


> the mistake was done in cardiff.
> why uefa assigned euro2016 to poland and ukraine and not to italy?!?!?


not 2016 but 2012

Italy has already good enough stadiums and other infrastructure (highways, airports, railway, etc). The reason why UEFA has chosen PL & UA was to give these countries a chance to equalize their infrastructural level with more developed countries. So far Poland is coping with the homework unlike Ukraine that has some backlog.


----------



## Lankosher

NMAISTER007 said:


> .....but what im saying is that i would really like to see at least one of the stadiums in Poland completed.


No offence NMAISTER007, but I can smell here a bit of sarcasm in your post like you would not belive that we're capable of completing any stadium for EURO. If you honestly didn't mean that, then forgive my suspicion 



Cracovia said:


> they are twats...


..and this is verbal assault...


----------



## HAL 9010

dacrio said:


> why uefa assigned euro2016 to poland and ukraine and not to italy?!?!?


:lol:


----------



## michał_

igorlan said:


> not 2016 but 2012Italy has already good enough stadiums and other infrastructure (highways, airports, railway, etc). The reason why UEFA has chosen PL & UA was to give these countries a chance to equalize their infrastructural level with more developed countries. So far Poland is coping with the homework unlike Ukraine that has some backlog.


No, actually Italy hasn't got good enough stadiums - vast majority needs drastic improvements and the projects of new ones cannot be finalised for years. And ironically, in 3 years yime, as hard as it is to believe even to me writing it - Poland will have better stadiums than Italy. And I certainly don't mean only the 4 (+2) Euro stadiums, but also brand new high class venues in Krakow, Warsaw, Bialystok or Zabrze - to start with. Hypotheticaly Poland might easily do the 8-stadium tournament alone by 2012 - something noone would believe before Cardiff. The six Euro stadiums started a boom - now every city feels the need to finally invest in sports infrastructure. I've counted around 30 stadiums to be built. Construction on 7 is ongoing, 3-4 more should join them just this year.

But of course I'm not claiming Poland should take Ukraine's share. We're still on plan, so mr Platini, shove German stadium-option up your... whatever you like. (with all due respect for Germany...)

edit: Thanks Luke


----------



## michał_

krolm said:


> what's with the hostility? nmaister wasn't attacking poland's progress... he was just expressing his excitement for the construction. he's just looking forward to seeing the stadiums built and you guys seem to think it was some sort of attack. we are all excited about the future. it's a good moment for both countries. i wish it could be 2011 already!


Krolm - it's hard not to understand them. NNMAISTER007 keeps on repeating the "we've got so many you've got nothing" phrase for a few weeks, despite being aware of the differences between financing and procedures, which are huge. That's not polite by any means. 



igorlan said:


> No offence NMAISTER007, but I can smell here a bit of sarcasm in your post like you would not belive that we're capable of completing any stadium for EURO. If you honestly didn't mean that, then forgive my suspicion


Oh, he did  He repeats it every day. A few times


----------



## NMAISTER007

Im not being rude, im saying that im really happy that Poland have really started to work on the stadiums  Yea i know that the infrastructure in Ukraine is bad and i really want them to work more on it. I do agree that Ukraine have major issue's, but we are working on it, its just its growing slowly :S


----------



## Lucky Luke

I hope you will make it on time. 

Michał - you forgot about new Legia stadium in Warsaw


----------



## Axelferis

i'm sorry but UEFA competition is also a way to generate cash flow(tourism, merchandising..) and if Ukraine doesn't have enough infrastructures it will be a fail for UEFA organisation!

I'm sorry but i think it is the last time that such proposal being accepted by UEFA! 2016 go back to "Big nations" (espana, france , Italy)

Sorry My ukrainians buddies but it smells bad for november


----------



## michał_

Axelferis said:


> i'm sorry but UEFA competition is also a way to generate cash flow(tourism, merchandising..) and if Ukraine doesn't have enough infrastructures it will be a fail for UEFA organisation!
> 
> I'm sorry but i think it is the last time that such proposal being accepted by UEFA! 2016 go back to "Big nations" (espana, france , Italy)
> 
> Sorry My ukrainians buddies but it smells bad for november


My naive way of thinking made me think that it's about making football stronger in more countries than previously to make the level higher in those countries and at the same time increase the cashflow in the long run, not just for two weeks. And honestly I don't think UEFA would earn less leaving it in Ukraine, on the contrary. In years to come they would still be benefitiing from letting Ukraine host it.


----------



## Locke

If need be, Poland can host the tourney on it's own, indeed cities like Krakow (which was not chosen to host a game) have continued their preparations in case they would be needed (suggested stadia from the Polish section):


----------



## renco

One more and you could host it alone ;D


----------



## Jasse James

renco said:


> One more and you could host it alone ;D


And play on renders?:lol: How many have building already?


----------



## Sponsor

^^^ 6 of those are being built right now :yes: (Chorzów is gonna be U/C by the end of the year or next spring).

Kielce stadium for 15k could be temporary expanded twice the size like it was in Klagenfurt or Innsbruck. Could be problems with accomodation though.


----------



## MMXX

Cranes Nest in Warsaw finds its new habitants :cheers:



















and BONUS by *vrg* ;-)


----------



## don.lpz

renco said:


> One more and you could host it alone ;D


It can be done, with six cities. No one pointed that it should be eight stadiums.


----------



## Locke

don.lpz said:


> It can be done, with six cities. No one pointed that it should be eight stadiums.


Yep, 6 is the minimum so you got 7 there and I'm sure you could rustle up an 8th if need be.

Obviously it's a co-host arrangement so you have to give Ukraine every chance to meet their obligations but if they for whatever reason are not able to do it then certainly there is a built in contingency to hold the whole thing in Poland. At the end of the day it's been pretty clear for a while that Poland could have hosted thing thing on it's own if need be.


----------



## Bogus Law

As I've already said, I have some doubts about 6 stadia being enough. I'm not an expert but I guess it's hard to keep the pitch in a proper condition if the matches are played too frequently on the same stadium. 

Anyway, I don't understand why people keep suggesting that we CAN host EURO on our own as if we actually DIDN'T WANT Ukrainians to host it with us. IMO it's offensive and simply rude to them, considering that it was Ukraine who came out with the whole idea of bidding for the tournament and they did most of the lobbying job. We just MUST make it together even if Platini was to decide that there would be only one Ukrainian city in it (which I personally don't believe).


----------



## Locke

Bogus Law said:


> As I've already said, I have some doubts about 6 stadia being enough. I'm not an expert but I guess it's hard to keep the pitch in a proper condition if the matches are played too frequently on the same stadium.
> 
> Anyway, I don't understand why people keep suggesting that we CAN host EURO on our own as if we actually DIDN'T WANT Ukrainians to host it with us. IMO it's offensive and simply rude to them, considering that it was Ukraine who came out with the whole idea of bidding for the tournament and they did most of the lobbying job. We just MUST make it together even if Platini was to decide that there would be only one Ukrainian city in it (which I personally don't believe).


So what are you going to do if in a few months the Ukraine is not ready still? At some point you gotta put a line under it. I'm not talking stadia cos that is the easy bit, the infrastructure is where the real work lies. No one denies the fantastic effort Ukraine put in lobbying nor wishes them ill but if the country is in financial trouble then you can't bury your head in the sand, I mean pride can make a small mess a big mess, 2012 is coming up fast, sooner or later you better start planning contingencies.


----------



## Axelferis

Poland could host it alone! projects are far better than ukraine ones


----------



## Ukraine

^^^^^^hno:hno:hno::bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## MMXX

Locke, would you update first post in this topic with current stadiums ?


----------



## Ukraine

melion said:


> actually Ukraine's infrastructure is on the level of Polish in 60's, it can't be even compared because the gap is so huge. Anyway UEFA will probably choose only Kiev in Ukraine because till 30th november I doubt those other cities will have new hotels, roads, airports etc.


and where do you get this information??? You actually want to make me believe that ukraine is such an underdevelopped country that its roads were compared to the roads of poland in the 60s!!!!. Like seriously you guys i keep reading some posts that are demining,stupid and pointless. just go to the ukrainian forum and look by yourself..


----------



## MMXX

You should both stop non-argumentative chat-chat.

www.ukrstat.gov.ua & www.stat.gov.pl gave me possibilty to compare only two numbers but they meaning is open for discussion. It's density of hard coated roads per 100km2 for 02' and 07'.

2002 PL 80km/100km2
2002 UA 27,2km/100km2

2007 PL 82,8km/100km2 (+3.5% growth)
2007 UA 27,4km/100km2 (+0.7% growth)


I keep my finger crossed for Ukraine. Hopefully we are going to organize Euro2012 fifty fifty.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Axelferis said:


> Poland could host it alone! projects are far better than ukraine ones


Dude stop criticizing Ukraine!!!! So what if the projects are better, our stadiums are BIGGER. And Ukraine have been working hard on their infrastructure. We will be ready to show UEFA that Ukraine have been working hard to do all they can. You haven't even been in Ukraine so stop criticizing us!!!!


----------



## kartezjo

NMAISTER007 said:


> So what if the projects are better, our stadiums are BIGGER.


I don't agree with Axelferis (or any other guy) criticising Ukrainian preparations and stadiums, but I also don't agree that Ukrainian stadiums are bigger... or at least it isn't so obvious and clear.

Stadium capacity of Euro Stadiums (from the biggest to the smallest):
- Kiev Olimpic Stadium (69,004) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY
- Warsaw National Stadium (55,920) - POLAND, HOST CITY
- Chorzów Silesian Stadium (55,211) - POLAND, EX-RESERVE CITY
- Donetsk Shakhtar Stadium (51,371) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY
- Poznan Municipal Stadium (45,830) - POLAND, HOST CITY
- Wrocław Municipal Stadium (44,000) - POLAND, HOST CITY
- Gdansk Baltic Arena (44,000) - POLAND, HOST CITY
- Kharkiv Metalist Stadium (41,411) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY previously RESERVE CITY
- Odessa Prokopenko Stadium (34,858) - UKRAINE, EX-RESERVE CITY
- Krakow Wisla Stadium (33,680) - POLAND, EX-RESERVE CITY
- Lviv Stadion Ukrayina (33,500) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY
- Dnipro Stadium (31,003) - UKRAINE, EX-HOST CITY


ps. Hope I didn't made any mistake.


----------



## NMAISTER007

kartezjo said:


> I don't agree with Axelferis (or any other guy) criticising Ukrainian preparations and stadiums, but I also don't agree that Ukrainian stadiums are bigger... or at least it isn't so obvious and clear.
> 
> Stadium capacity of Euro Stadiums (from the biggest to the smallest):
> - Kiev Olimpic Stadium (69,004) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY
> - Warsaw National Stadium (55,920) - POLAND, HOST CITY
> - Chorzów Silesian Stadium (55,211) - POLAND, EX-RESERVE CITY
> - Donetsk Shakhtar Stadium (51,371) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY
> - Poznan Municipal Stadium (45,830) - POLAND, HOST CITY
> - Wrocław Municipal Stadium (44,000) - POLAND, HOST CITY
> - Gdansk Baltic Arena (44,000) - POLAND, HOST CITY
> - Kharkiv Metalist Stadium (41,411) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY previously RESERVE CITY
> - Odessa Prokopenko Stadium (34,858) - UKRAINE, EX-RESERVE CITY
> - Krakow Wisla Stadium (33,680) - POLAND, EX-RESERVE CITY
> - Lviv Stadion Ukrayina (33,500) - UKRAINE, HOST CITY
> - Dnipro Stadium (31,003) - UKRAINE, EX-HOST CITY
> 
> 
> ps. Hope I didn't made any mistake.



Nope, the capacities look about right


----------



## don.lpz

I believe that euro2012 will be organized with Ukraine with at least one/two hosts.
Problems is, that we hit in world crisis time with our preparations like infrastructure for this event, and in Ukraine it will be more difficult then in Poland, to start and end with everything around euro.

You shouldn't be angry. Even your president of Football Federation of Ukraine, Hryhoriy Surkis is not that optimistic as he was for ex. one year ago.
It's all about to you now. Because words from other sides, that Ukraine will not handle it, will sound till UEFA say final word.


----------



## Ukraine

oh well , it starts again.....


----------



## RobH

Erm, people aren't talking s**t when *Platini himself* has said "maybe" to the possibility of Germany hosting a few games instead of Ukraine and given Ukraine a strict Decemeber deadline to show they can be ready. So calm down please Tomaszz. These discussions are perfectly valid in light of Platini's most recent comments and in light of UEFA's own concern. Bury your head in the sand and shout at anyone who disagrees if you like, but we're discussing reality here whether you like it or not.


----------



## Inferious

but the thing is its not gonna happen. It will be Ukraine and Poland. maybe ukraine will have less cities, but it will 100% will not be in Germany. The most likely choice will be 4 cities in each country because Ukraine will be ready by the deadline set by Platini.............


----------



## ufonut

Let's look at facts here.

For about a year Polish Football Federation didn't even have a counterpart to talk to in Ukraine. Finally late last year they chose people in charge of UEFA 2012 but there was no strategic plan they could follow. About a month ago these people were either fired or resigned. So now nobody is representing Ukraine, nobody is coordination efforts between the two countries and the plan for comprehensive management of UEFA2012 tournament in Ukraine is still not available. 

So we hear a news report here or there, some money was granted for this and not for that. It's like putting out fires.

So I ask where is the itemized list of things to do in Ukraine ? Payrolls, people, assignments, tasks etc so we could follow it and assess the progress being made.

Please show it to me so that I can make more informed contribution to this discussion.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Ukraine have had huge progress in the past few months, we will not let any1 take Euro from us!!!! Not even 4 more Polish cities (So that only Poland hosts the tournament)!!!!


----------



## Petr

Works on National Stadium in Warsaw


----------



## NMAISTER007

The Olympic Stadium in Kiev


----------



## michał_

scorpius111 said:


> Wow! I didnt know that my own opinion would be so controversial(especially among polish users- damn!). I dont know if you guys have an ukrainian descent/roots but for me only the business of my country is the most important thing.I dont give a s**t about ukraine - I just care about Poland and I think it would be better to organize such a huge competition without country that can only disgrace all of our efforts.
> cheers!


It's called nationalism with a lump of arrogance. 
Interest of our country being most important doesn't exclude respect for others. While you just seem to like saying "I don't give a shit". If it was up to people like you, there would be no Euro 2012 bid in the first place. Thankfully, others took the chance.

You could also bear in mind that compared to Austria and Switzerland our Polish efforts in terms of infrastructure may also be seen as a disgrace. So what, not give any major tournaments to less developed countries just for the sake of not risking at all?


----------



## poxuy

NMAISTER007 said:


> I bet that if the red army had lost to the nazi's in WW2, then Ukraine would have been much more developed, but then we would be speaking german, and probably Ukraine would have had a different name by now. If we were under German control, our infrastructure we have been really modern and there wouldn't be any problems like these one's.


OMG.. What a shame to be so dumb and ignorant.. Nazi fan.

A Red Flag was on Reichstag on 9 May, 2 weeks before Germany, as expected, could ingeneer and use nuclear bomb. If Nazi Germany would have won, you would not even be borned, dumb crazy freak... OMG..

Stop this absurd and nonsence. Learn history and educate yourself, if you can. The reason why Ukraine is in **** is chaos in political sphere - battle between US puppet Ushenko (who have 2% rating) and Ukrainian oligarchs. Usual people simply losing in this battles.
Oh yeah. Of course you don't know that Russia already gave credit to Ukraine under 0%.

You are here ONLY for creating hate between Russia and Ukraine. Such dumb idiots are the source of constant nonsence, of glorification of nazism in Ukraine, glorification of traitors Bandera, Mazepa.. It's simple to brainwash young generation for own political interests and to create conflict between 2 brother nations. But you will FAIL, remember it. Centuries of friendship and common history, culture are stronger than 5 years of rewriting the history. The TRUTH is always stronger. Remember it, kid.

Moderators. Delete this nonsence of Nmaister, because it's a shame of humanity and have nothing with thread, just another poor provocation of typical liar.


----------



## Ukraine

NMAISTER007 said:


> I bet that if the red army had lost to the nazi's in WW2, then Ukraine would have been much more developed, but then we would be speaking german, and probably Ukraine would have had a different name by now. If we were under German control, our infrastructure we have been really modern and there wouldn't be any problems like these one's.


let me correct this... I think you meant that without the communism in Ukraine (for over 75 years), Our country would be a very rich which I 100% agree, but IDont think that with Nazis Ukraine would be better nowhno:


----------



## Inferious

we are here to talk about Poland and Ukraine preparing for the EURO. 
can somebody delete poxuy post since it dosnt have anything to do with the EURO 2012. why do you go ranting about brotherhood of russia and ukraine and rewriting of history and blah blah on here.


----------



## Van der Rohe

scorpius111 said:


> Wow! I didnt know that my own opinion would be so controversial(especially among polish users- damn!). I dont know if you guys have an ukrainian descent/roots but for me only the business of my country is the most important thing.I dont give a s**t about ukraine - I just care about Poland and I think it would be better to organize such a huge competition without country that can only disgrace all of our efforts.
> cheers!


if we are talking about politics and business - stronger Ukraine means stronger Poland - we are in one region, closely connected. Ukraine's success will be also ours, and vice versa. 
I keep my thumbs for Euro2012 on 8 stadiums, together in Poland and Ukraine.


----------



## michal_OMB

Discovery Channel will demonstrate construction of the roof at the stadium in Poznan


----------



## NMAISTER007

michal_OMB said:


> Discovery Channel will demonstrate construction of the roof at the stadium in Poznan


Wow, that should be interesting, do you know when??? and what date???


----------



## Deo

Locke said:


> If need be, Poland can host the tourney on it's own, indeed cities like Krakow (which was not chosen to host a game) have continued their preparations in case they would be needed (suggested stadia from the Polish section):


Bialystok (2009-2011):










Zabrze - Allianz Gornik Arena (2010-2011):












Sponsor said:


> Kielce stadium for 15k could be temporary expanded twice the size like it was in Klagenfurt or Innsbruck.



















Highlights qualifiers 2010 - Poland vs San Marino in Kielce


----------



## michal_OMB

NMAISTER007 said:


> Wow, that should be interesting, do you know when??? and what date???


he can in September and he can in towards the end of the year


----------



## michal_OMB

Deo said:


> Bialystok (2009-2011):


it's actualy project


----------



## scorpius111

Van der Rohe said:


> if we are talking about politics and business - stronger *Ukraine means stronger Poland* - we are in one region, closely connected. Ukraine's success will be also ours, and vice versa.
> I keep my thumbs for Euro2012 on 8 stadiums, together in Poland and Ukraine.


Sorry but I have to write that: TY PISiorze! :lol:


----------



## PiotrG

Bialystok, Kielce organising Euro 2012 is a completely unrealistic script.
At the moment finish this idiotic discussion, let us wait by the November. At present it looks like the quarrel of two tabloids from Poland and of Ukraine.


----------



## Maniac047

http://www.epoznan.pl/index.php?section=news&subsection=news&id=14669


----------



## NMAISTER007

Bartek Suchy said:


> Is something wrong going on in Lviv or it is just such a schedule? They started very fast, I was amazed how fast and then everything stopped.
> 
> My only source of information is a webcam so maybe I do not know something.
> 
> Any news from Ukraine?
> 
> I hope everything is on the good way because I like this project very much.


They didn't stop. They are soon going to be done with the foundations and then they are going to proceed on building the steps etc.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Sponsor said:


> And what exactly is happening? Some official info, photos?


I don't have any photos but right now in Donetsk they are: Building highways, working on the new airport that they started on quite a while ago, building more hotels and more. And I mean they already started on all of this.


----------



## Sponsor

Your words don't convince me. If something like highway or hotel is being built there must be some official stuff like pics. Any statistics? How many kilometers of those highways are being constructed, where those are? Anything?


----------



## Alemanniafan

Sponsor said:


> Your words don't convince me. If something like highway or hotel is being built there must be some official stuff like pics. Any statistics? How many kilometers of those highways are being constructed, where those are? Anything?


If his words don't convince you and you are really seriously interested, there are two very easy options and simple you have:
The first one would be to go look it up to prove he's wrong. 
The second one would be to go look it up to see if what he says is right.

...Or otherwise you could of course also ask nicely if he happens to know where you could find that sort of information.


----------



## Sponsor

I'm just tired of reading that 'they are doing' sth and we still don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## Locke

There was an article in the Kiev Post about preps today:

It doesn't really say much other than the obvious, ie - not much time, chop chop.

*Leaders of Kyiv, Donetsk, Lviv, Kharkiv still sweating Euro 2012 deadline*
http://www.kyivpost.com/nation/45863


----------



## Ukraine

Sponsor said:


> I'm just tired of reading that 'they are doing' sth and we still don't know if this is true or not.


go to the ukrainian forum..


----------



## Petr

NMAISTER007 said:


> I don't have any photos but right now in Donetsk they are: Building highways, working on the new airport that they started on quite a while ago, building more hotels and more. And I mean they already started on all of this.


Yeah, in 2008 they've started building runaway, but since the beginning of the year 2009 works are on hold due to lack of founds. Not mentioning terminal and piers, which aren't even started. Costs of the runaway increased 1,5 times in the meantime because of inflation. They are also afraid that because of the budget problems they won't resume the works on the runaway before frost, when pouring of the concrete will be impossible.


> На строительство аэродрома в Донецке еще нужно 2,3 млрд грн. Об этом сказал председатель Донецкого облсовета А. Близнюк на совещании по вопросам подготовки и рассмотрения презентационных материалов к проведению чемпионата Европы по футболу 2012 г.
> По словам главы облсовета, всего на реконструкцию аэродрома в Донецке необходимо 3,378 млрд грн., из них 850 млн уже вложено (на строительство новой искусственной ВПП), еще нужно 2,268 млрд грн.
> 
> Близнюк подчеркнул, что на сегодня есть принципиальное согласие государства финансировать строительство таких объектов, как ВПП, перроны для самолетов и аэровокзальный комплекс, из госбюджета.
> 
> Добавим, что стоимость строительства ВПП Донецкого аэропорта в связи с инфляцией выросла в 1,5 раза - с 972,7 млн грн. до 1,462 млрд грн. Как отмечается, увеличение стоимости по сравнению со сметой от 23.07.2008 г. произошло из-за инфляционных процессов. Строительство новой искусственной полосы для Евро-2012 ведется с 2007 г. с параметрами 4000х60 м класса "А" третьей категории, способной принимать до 140 самолетов всех классов ежесуточно.





YEF said:


> *Уже построенный кусок ВПП аэропорта "Донецк" от заморозки строительства не пострадает, но...*
> 
> Взлетно–посадочная полоса, которую укладывают в Международном аэропорту "Донецк", не пострадает из-за возникшего в строительстве перерыва.
> 
> Об этом заявил директор ООО "Дорожное строительство "Альтком" Игорь Карнаков, - сообщает официальный сайт финансово-промышленной группы "Альтком".
> 
> Как указывается в сообщении, несмотря на то, что заявленный еще в 2008 году объем государственного финансирования строительства 4-х километровой ВПП в аэропорту не выполнен, и *с начала 2009 года она не строилась вообще*, уже готовые 3350 метров полосы не утратят из-за простоя своих рабочих качеств.
> 
> Директор ООО "Дорожное строительство "Альтком" Игорь Карнаков отмечает, что "это высокотехнологичный объект".
> 
> "Поскольку при функционировании взлетно – посадочная полоса будет испытывать колоссальные нагрузки, ее сооружение уже подразумевает создание многих степеней защиты и многоуровневого укрепления. Поэтому никакой консервации, пока строительство остановлено, ВПП не требует".
> 
> "Другое дело, - продолжил он, из-за отсутствия бюджетного финансирования мы теряем сезон, а с наступлением холодов укладывать бетон будет невозможно".
> 
> http://ostro.org/news/article-65999/
> 
> hno:


----------



## rakim

Ukraine said:


> go to the ukrainian forum..


I visit the ukrainian forum every day and what I must say is unfortunately that if taking into account what I see there , concludes that in whole Ukraine is less investment and construction than in one mid-size city in Poland, but I hope that this is the result of a small amount of ukrainian users on this forum than the actual collapse of investment in Ukraine.


----------



## Locke

Work started today on Wroclaw's new airport, which funnily enough is designed by the same architects as the Stadium, which is great because they both have a very clean and elegant style:









The airport:


----------



## Andrew_za

Nice new Airport


----------



## NMAISTER007

Yeah I like it too, looks really futuristic


----------



## JaGo

Wroclaw - show for Platini - multimedia fountain


----------



## JaGo

del


----------



## Locke

Latest update:

*Platini: Poland? No Fears At All*
Gazeta.pl

The UEFA head arrived yesterday to visit the Euro 2012 host cities. The UEFA delegation came to Gdańsk from Belarus.

'This is a courtesy visit. Firstly, Mr Platini wanted to see how the works are progressing, and secondly, this is a big honour for the host cities,' said Michał Brandt at the Gdańsk Euro 2012 Bureau.

The UEFA officials spent five hours in the coastal city. They were rather sparing in their comments. The most important words were said during the press briefing: 'I have no doubts at all as far as Poland is concerned,' said Michel Platini. 'There are always risks, but here they stem from the fact that neither Poland nor Ukraine have ever organised an event of this size.'

He stressed the UEFA and its experts were always ready to help the host countries in the organisation of the cup.

Mr Platini visited the site where the Gdańsk stadium is being constructed. 'I must praise the city president and all the teams involved for an amazing project, not only of the stadium itself but also of the revitalisation of the neighbourhood where it's located,' said the UEFA head. 'The tournament lasts only three weeks, but the infrastructure will serve for 40-50 years. I know from experience that a project like this allows the whole city to develop.'

'When he went out on the deck from which the whole construction site can be seen, he only said "wow,"' said Mr Brandt.

Mr Platini then met with Lech Wałęsa, who presented him with two photos from 1983, when Lechia Gdańsk met Juventus Torino, Mr Platini's team at the time.

In the afternoon, the UEFA head was in Poznań.

'My congratulations,' he told city president Ryszard Grobelny when they entered on the crown of the stadium-in-construction at Bułgarska Street.

The venue is Poland's most complex Euro 2012-related project.

'The decision what to do with Ukraine will be taken in December,' said Mr Platini. 'For now, we've decided that Euro 2012 can be organised on the Ukrainian side by Kyiv, though not the final match.'

He added that in the beginning it seemed that the two countries' organisational capacities were equal. 'In Poland everything is going as planned, in Ukraine things are less well. We have four months to decide what to do next,' said the UEFA head.

Mr Platini will visit the construction site in Wrocław today.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Fresh photos of the stadium in Kharkiv


----------



## NMAISTER007

Some new photos of the Olympic stadium in Kiev.









































































^^As you can see they already started to work on the foundations where they will build the new stand :banana:


----------



## CaliforniaJones

I estimate countries like Poland and Ukraine have made lots of efforts to build some modernized stadiums for major competitions. I am impressioned by the stadiums in Ukraine. I hope Ukraine will have its four stadiums for Euro.
Poland and Ukraine may give an example to France and Italy. These two countries have some stadiums which are outdated. France prefer to renovate instead of building something new and modern.
Take care to new football countries in eastern and northern Europe.


----------



## AUTO

From Warsaw


----------



## Mo Rush

Locke said:


> Work started today on Wroclaw's new airport, which funnily enough is designed by the same architects as the Stadium, which is great because they both have a very clean and elegant style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airport:



reminds me of zaragoza airport.


----------



## Cracovia

this thread should only be about the sport infrastructure due to the forum its in...

below is the link to the relevant Euro 2012 development thread regarding all preparations. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Kiev Olympic Stadium


----------



## Gurrajas

Biesiada said:


> i would never fly to this airport because it's named after a moral dwarf and a commie agent


Wtf are you on about? Please keep your texts on-topic, and leave politics out please. 

The terminal is very good looking, the terminal in use now feels really tight. Not fun for a claustrophobic!


----------



## Inferious

thanks for the updates from NSK stadium. alot of progress made


----------



## vanbasten

*The Kirsha Training Centre (FC Shakhtar Donetsk)*










Territory – over 43 ha (106,26 acres)
9 pitches (8 – with natural grass, 1 artificial pitch). 
All pitches are illuminated and three of them have undersoil heating .
Pond – 11,7 ha (28,91 acres)

The new training centre was build on a site in Kirsha which had hosted Shakhtar’s former training facilities since 1953. It is a state-of-the-art Centre which has no analogues in Europe. The Centre was inaugurated in 1999. 

More facilities were built in 2001 for the reserve team and Shakhtar-3. The new building is about 2300 m2 and it boasts comfortable one- and two-bed rooms, canteen, gymnasium, consulting room, fully equipped offices of the Medical department which includes:

- physiotherapy complex;
- treatment rooms;
- recovery centre with swimming pool and steamroom .

A new dormitory is being built at the moment for the football academy scholars. It will have 30 rooms, swimming pool, steamroom, gymnasium, consulting room, cinema, IT room, theory lessons room, billiard and table tennis.

Building of a new rehabilitation centre is due to begin in June-July 2008. It’s total area will be 10668 m2.

The rehabilitation centre will boast 25 meters long swimming pool, SPA, equipped medical complex, training artificial pitch, gymnasium (580 m2), IT room, cinema, indoor garden, conference hall, a room with fireplace, etc.














































































































































































































































































































































http://shakhtar.com/en/club/stb/


----------



## elkabel

only shachtar on ukraine is worth something. it's true


----------



## vanbasten

*FC Metallurg Donetsk Training Centre*


----------



## NMAISTER007

Also some photos of the Donbass-Arena 04/08/2009


----------



## Bart_S

^^Nice, Nice congratulations.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Here is a link to 2 webcams of the Lviv stadium. They are both on one page. http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/item/1


----------



## Pher

^^ has anything increased in Lviv's stadium since last 2 months?


----------



## bing222

Amazing photos


----------



## Vanaheim

Pher said:


> ^^ has anything increased in Lviv's stadium since last 2 months?


Everything is ok


----------



## Kaeshiya

Looking at this photo I would say its not ok ! But it's my personal opinion


----------



## ewild

Let us compare some pictures:
2009-06-12








2009-08-05


----------



## Cracovia

I have managed to count 3 people on that construction site...at 16.30, maybe its siesta..


----------



## NMAISTER007

Pher said:


> ^^ has anything increased in Lviv's stadium since last 2 months?


The foundations are soon going to be finished, Id say like by the end of September they will be done. But Im sure they will build this stadium in time, the stadium in Dnipropetrovsk only took about 12 months to build which proves that the rest of Ukraine can do the same thing. But yet we have a lot of work to do on our infrastructure.


----------



## Lankosher

Donbass-Arena looks awsome as well as Metallurg Donetsk Training Centre. Good job.


----------



## matt1988

Gdańsk 29.05.2009-5.08.2009


----------



## Locke

Up and away she goes, where she stops no one knows (well okay at 40m)


----------



## and802

metros11 said:


> As a Ukrainian currently residing in the United States, and having visited Lviv in July, I can honestly say that in my opinion Euro 2012 is in doubt, at least when it comes to Lviv.



many thanks for your answer. I am very glad you answered in that way, this brings me to conclusion other Ukrainian citizens think that way as well. this is important because you understand it is a long way to be ready. it is good to get a cold shower now.

one thing more - please do not misunderstand me - I read some posts that Ukraine is close to be ready, 'cause all stadiums are almost ready. that way of thinking almost killed me.

to all guys who think that Ukraine is almost ready:

one football match lasts two hours (around 90 min + 15 min break). OK, it is fine you have got a brand-new beautiful stadium and it will do the job.

now, how to organize other 22 hours of a day for football fans for a week ? they need to have a good time + decent accomodation (maybe except English hooligans). please expect more fans than the stadium would accomodate (around 100k)

now let's consider Donetsk. 
All Donetsk citizens - please accept my apologies, but this is a "concrete" city, with no attractions at all. that is way I suppose no private investors are willing to build midrange-priced hotels, simply no-one will be visiting the city now and in the future. so nobody will build hotels only for a 2 week tournament. I read somewhere in this thread one of the Ukrainian venue cities will be ready with twelve (12) 5-star hotels. I cannot simply imagine this would be a medicine. football fans represent different money-class society, and some of them (most of them) cannot afford those hotels. taking into consideration for a moment all of them would go to 5-star hotels (1 hotel = 200 rooms) it gives us 2400 beds (far away from enough I suppose), how about international UEFA tournament support, journalists, politicans and their secretaries etc ... what a nonsense is to assume twelve 5-star hotels can do the trick, not to mention that it would be east european 5-star ranking ...

so far I believe I proved Donetsk has got no entertainment & accomodation infrastructure and it will not have.

now roads.
each month the chances get weaker Poland would build the motorway to Ukrainian border. still 236 km are missing. so western european fans will get stuck in Kraków, where the road ends. now they will have to risk 1500 km adventurous trip to Donetsk. you see I was in Ukraine many times (starting 1994). once I was crossing PL/UKR border I saw/met so drunk border officer (who was on duty and was checking our passports) he was not able to keep sitting on his chair in his office. vodka in his head made so much mess that even keeping upright position on his chair was to much for him. that time I was crossing the border with my friend from Belgium. the drunk border officer had seen the belgian passport and then he sad: "now all people from Belgium will be shot down immediately". can you imagine the faces of football fans at the border who will be announced they will be brought to the death wall ? a road from the PL/UKR border to Lviv is , yes what is it ? does not resemble the road at all, you need to have a 4x4 (a real one, not a suv)

now bribes. 
has any of you paid an offical ticket for speeding in Ukraine ? strange, my car is with foreign plates and I was usually the only one who was stopped by GAJ officers. usually it was 5 to 20 hryvny for speeding/"entering new county","ecological tax" or whatever you can make up. of course you may say I am stupid I pay, but sometimes it is easier to "support ecological organization via police representatives" and to go (the "procedure" takes up to 30 seconds) than to spend 30 minutes arguing with officials. definately euro 2012 would be the eldorado for all government representatives. another story we had in Odessa (Arkadia, crazy time !!!). at 1 am there were plenty locals completely drunk, but again that time my belgian friend was chosen to be taken to the place where drunk people may have some rest (a kind of police/municipal arrest). not to mention he was completely fine, he had 4 beers only. of course locals were lying pissed-on along the pavement. police left them in peace (no money to get). I still wonder why I had so many advetures when I was with my belgain collegue. I travelled many times through Ukraine without him and it was much better

last thing.
I like Ukraine very much. as I said I was there many times. I was living in different post-soviet countries for some years (from Russia to Uzbekistan). so I am not a greene as you may come to conclusion reading my stories. I have got plenty of that stories. I know how to react, how to behave, but many fans from western europe will be not ready for it


I cross my fingers Lviv(Lwów) would be a place which hosts the tournament. it is a real pity Odessa is out of the game (before it started) both cities are with future.


PS funnily enough Jacek_NL has got the same opinion/same examples !!! see post above. simply he types letters on his keyboard quicker.


----------



## LMB

Homem said:


> I thought SKM was the rapid urban rail of Gdansk tricity in the north :nuts:.
> Are you talking about another "SKM" ?


SKM is not a proper name, it means Rapid City Rail[way]


----------



## NMAISTER007

Some new photos from Kharkiv.


























































Also some photos of the construction of the new terminal in the Kharkiv airport.


























The Metallist Kharkiv training center.


----------



## and802

NMAISTER007 said:


> Also some photos of the construction of the new terminal in the Kharkiv airport.


what is planned throughput of the airport ?

I mean passengers' volume a day ?


----------



## NMAISTER007

and802 said:


> what is planned throughput of the airport ?
> 
> I mean passengers' volume a day ?


Sorry but I have no idea, ask some of the other Ukrainians here about the airport.


----------



## Ukraine

and802 said:


> what is planned throughput of the airport ?
> 
> I mean passengers' volume a day ?


Ukrainians don't really use airports, but they use railways.
i can definitely tell you that the traffic is very low and i searched through internet and i found nothing about the airport traffic...


----------



## and802

Ukraine said:


> Ukrainians don't really use airports, but they use railways.


I know that. for example platskarta is unforgetable experience.



Ukraine said:


> i can definitely tell you that the traffic is very low


this is not good. if a ground service used to deal only with limited number of passengers, then during tournament we can expect a lot of mess.




Ukraine said:


> i searched through internet and i found nothing about the airport traffic...


strange. usually this is the most important information about each airport.


----------



## metros11

Again, I'm only speaking for the situation in Lviv. The airport itself has 2 gates. One for incoming flights, and one for outgoing flights. It took us about 30 minutes to get through custom when coming in, and a little less when leaving. From what I saw, they have anywhere between 2 to 6 flights a day. Obviously there is no way that this airport could handle the traffic for Euro2012. There are talks of building a brand new terminal, however I saw absolutely nothing to indicate that any work has taken place.


----------



## jacek_nl

It's no wonder, who would like to build a brand new airport for 2-6 flights a day? That is why no private investor turned up for the tender. Perhaps local government should be the developer - financial feasibility would not be such an issue then...



metros11 said:


> Again, I'm only speaking for the situation in Lviv. The airport itself has 2 gates. One for incoming flights, and one for outgoing flights. It took us about 30 minutes to get through custom when coming in, and a little less when leaving. From what I saw, they have anywhere between 2 to 6 flights a day. Obviously there is no way that this airport could handle the traffic for Euro2012. There are talks of building a brand new terminal, however I saw absolutely nothing to indicate that any work has taken place.


----------



## and802

jacek_nl said:


> It's no wonder, who would like to build a brand new airport for 2-6 flights a day? That is why no private investor turned up for the tender. Perhaps local government should be the developer - financial feasibility would not be such an issue then...


who of us wants to invest money and get no return ?



I remember when Mrs Margaret Thatcher visited Poland in early 90s and met our Prime Minister Mrs Hanna Suchocka. that time we were sure we would get a lot of profits from West Europe as a reward of being an active member of destroying the Yalta agreement. Mrs Suchocka said smotheling like this: ok now please help us, we are very poor, but we helped you to dismount the Warsaw Pact & Soviet Union. Mrs Thatcher replied in very polite manner: we (West Europe) cannot help you (Poland). you (Poland) have to work hard and at first help yourselves. 

it took us 20 years to change our minds. still work in progress. still a lot of things to do. personally I must admit we coul be far more advanced. a result ? still in most western european nation minds Poland is recognised as the XIX century country (with all its disadvantages). 

now, why that example ?

to understand that Ukraine is as much worthy to private investors as all Ukrainians can bring in.

foreign tourists (except Russian nation) do not visit Ukraine (corruption, not seen as 100% safe country), so no market demand for mid-range hotels, new airport, etc that is way in Lviv airport you still have got 1 gate for outbound flights and 1 for inboud flights (ex-soviet nations travel in railway cars, or better platskarta cars)

so my conclusion is only government can provide required facilities (private investors ar not willing to loose money) and this is a real chance because I strongly believe that all Ukrainian politics in thier own (of course very selfish) interest will do their best (also some impossible things, like a new roof of Kiev stadium) to prepare Ukraine for euro 2012 . all in all if it works out it gives you a ticket to a president/prime minister chair.

but the problem will remain - people minds ....

PS nobody expects you can change the 46 million nation within some years (except Kim Ir Sen)


----------



## michal_OMB

Jasix said:


> *20.08.2009*


ff


----------



## and802

*International Broadcasting Center in Warsaw*



Homem said:


> ^^
> Good analysis. Invest millions does not make much sense if attitudes do not evolue. It takes a lot of time and real political will.
> For now, unfortunately, Ukraine has a bad reputation (corruption,insecurity, terrible stereotypes of Ukrainian girls...) and is not very attractive to potential travellers. It appears as a erzatz of Russia, but without the exotic fantasies about Russia.
> Optimism and hope will be essential , but do Ukrainians still have it ?


below the offical news from Polish website (could be of course "not neutral")

*International Broadcasting Center in Warsaw *


"As revealed by the Polish Football Association, the decision was taken after an in-depth research conducted both in Poland and Ukraine and following a detailed assessment of various locations in Warsaw and Kiev. The criteria taken into account in selecting the seat included: technical infrastructure (room, power supply, floor strength, roof height), additional infrastructure at the location (cafeteria zones, restrooms, storage area, car parks, area for satellite transmitters), facilities outside the IBC premises (restaurants, supermarkets, pharmacies, hospitals, laundries), public transportation, quality of accommodation, its prices and number of beds available as well as financial considerations."


so looks like the infrastructure becomes the main factor. 

some people say it is a step towards the final in Warsaw. can you comment on that ?

do you guys have any confirmed information about any road rehabilitation/construction from Lwów to Polish border ?


----------



## Perun

It's thread about stadiums, so other information writing here - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


----------



## poxuy

While crying, you, haters, should read last page, and then at least watch news and find that

*Rada overrides president's veto on amendments to state budget concerning Euro 2012 financing*



and802 said:


> some people say it is a step towards the final in Warsaw. can you comment on that ?


Yes, this is bad news for Kiev. International Broadcasting Center usually building in country, which will host final.


----------



## and802

Perun said:


> It's thread about stadiums, so other information writing here - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


thanks. I did not know that. I read it. anyway this thread is more challanging, because the one you pointed out looks like a glorification of Polish supremacy and I think already left by Ukrainians ....

PS it is easy to compare yourself to Ukraine, why won't we start that game (comparison) with Germany ?


----------



## kartezjo

and802 said:


> PS it is easy to compare yourself to Ukraine, why won't we start that game (comparison) with Germany ?


Your point being? Germany isn't hosting EURO 2012, Poland and Ukraine are hosting it.


PS. Mods, please clean this thread from those retarded tags and political spam replies. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Inferious

blah blah blah. 
good news guys.
metalist stadium is opening december 5.
thats two stadiums for ukraine complete this year


----------



## and802

Inferious said:


> blah blah blah.
> good news guys.
> metalist stadium is opening december 5.
> thats two stadiums for ukraine complete this year



no surprise really. prive money was invested by Mr. Yaroslavskiy. as in my previous posts: I am sure Ukrainian stadia would be on time. where private money is involved, most often it is well considered decission.

any news on my favourite Lviv ?


----------



## and802

and802 said:


> any news on my favourite Lviv ?


did the project die ?


----------



## ewild

> did the project die?


*and802*:
Our patient rather alive than dead =)
Something still goes on: http://stadion.lviv.ua/


----------



## and802

ewild said:


> *and802*:
> Our patient rather alive than dead =)
> Something still goes on: http://stadion.lviv.ua/


thanks for that. quite useful I must say. what I have already read from the website (an English version of that) the guys are beyond the schedule. "the basement" is about to be finished and "supporting columns officers series" should be well advanced. cannot recognise none of them on webcams. or rather my knowledge does not allow me to track the project plan against the real works ?


----------



## ewild

*and802* alas, "the basement" works are about 3 months out of the schedule.
Officials had promised to speed up and reach the schedule soon. But there is not significant progress after that promise till now.
Will see anyway.
By the way - there is something like special Lviv stadium thread over here =)


----------



## and802

ewild said:


> *and802* alas, "the basement" works are about 3 months out of the schedule.
> Officials had promised to speed up and reach the schedule soon. But there is not significant progress after that promise till now.
> Will see anyway.
> By the way - there is something like special Lviv stadium thread over here =)


many thanks for the thread link. just one question before I go to that thread. is it private financed or a government run project ?


----------



## VelesHomais

Unfortunately it is government financed, although there were a lot of talks about privatization


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Odessa stadium (27th of August)


----------



## NMAISTER007

A link to 4 webcams of the Kyiv Olympic stadium

http://video.untc.net/euro-2012/index.php?lang=uk


----------



## Inferious

NMAISTER007 said:


> A link to 4 webcams of the Kyiv Olympic stadium
> 
> http://video.untc.net/euro-2012/index.php?lang=uk



the webcams are not working. they worked for day only


----------



## mehhh

They're working for me, the best cameras for E2012 so far


----------



## metros11

VelesHomais said:


> Unfortunately it is government financed, although there were a lot of talks about privatization


Do you have a link that provides this information? Last I heard this stadium was supposed to be financed by the president of Metalurg Donetsk.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Inferious said:


> the webcams are not working. they worked for day only


I think you need to upgrade your flashplayer or something, they work fine on my computer.


----------



## Inferious

NMAISTER007 said:


> I think you need to upgrade your flashplayer or something, they work fine on my computer.


stupid laptop, i thought webcams stoped working


----------



## Big Cat

*Ukrainian stadiums - state of the progress:*

DNIPROPETROVSK - 100% 









DONETSK - 100% 









KHARKIV - 90% 









KYIV - 15% 









ODESSA - 15% 









LVIV - 10% 









From www.uaeuro2012.com


----------



## NMAISTER007

A few photos taken by Vanbasten of the grand opening of the Donbass-Arena :banana:


----------



## Inferious

wow we build a great stadium.


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Kyiv Olympic Stadium 









^^ In 2 weeks they installed almost all of the steps there :banana:

























































































^^ Also something new is currently being built on the outside of the stadium :banana:


----------



## NMAISTER007

*Director of the tournament Euro 2012, Martin Kallen said progress in the preparation of Ukraine to the European Championship.
This is one of the top managers UEFA said during a press conference that preceded the opening of «Donbass Arena».
In addition to Martin Kallen, in a meeting with the press was attended by the Local Organizing Committee for Euro-2012 in Ukraine Markiyan Lubkivsky and ...
... Deputy Commercial Director of UEFA, Alan Ridley.*

*CONSTRUCTION ARENA For instance, for infrastructure*

«Over the past 2-3 months we see significant progress in the preparation, which is not seen before, - the director of the tournament - but if to be frank, the situation in some parts of training is still critical and we can now confirm the status of hosts in all 4 cities in Ukraine. We need the same infrastructure that is in this stadium, airports, urban transport system in the hotel sector. I know that all services are responsible for the result, and in Donetsk, and Kharkiv, and Lviv, but much work still to do. Because we can not rely only on the promise, and we see concrete steps to two years the people who come here for the tournament, had the opportunity to spend time in Ukraine. This is important both for Ukraine and for cities and for UEFA »

*UEFA Satisfied financial guarantee concerning the airport*

According to Martin Kallen, UEFA satisfied with assurances of financing the reconstruction of the airports that have provided government and authorities of the host cities. Now over the next two months, the European Football Union expects first steps in implementation of. In October, UEFA will hold a site visit, which directly depend on the decision of the Executive Committee of 10 December. «Still much work to be done in order to reassure UEFA that after two years, these airports will be built in accordance with the plans - said Kallen. - The first step is made - the financing of airports in all cities confirmed, there is also a guarantee from the government. It is very important, but now we have to monitor the implementation of the project plan within 2 years ».

*31 AUGUST - RED DATE for hotel financing*

Currently, UEFA is awaiting confirmation of funding in the hotel sector. Kallen said that the situation with accommodation in Donetsk and other cities «is not so, as we would like». Today is a need for accommodation for the teams, journalists and guests of the tournament. Director of Euro-2012 noted that the hotel should be located near the stadium: «It is impossible that people were driving to the 3 o'clock for the Games and the next day the same amount of time spent on Arrival at the airport». Director of the Local Organizing Committee Markiyan Lubkivsky informed that the guarantee of accommodation at the moment already processed by Local Organizing Committee, the Government and the teams on the ground and will be transferred to the UEFA August 31.

*IOC: TRANSITION TO THE FORMATION OF THE ORGANIZATIONAL WORK*

Nearest week for representatives of UEFA, who are in Ukraine, will be very busy: Donetsk after they visit other cities that claim to statushospodariv Euro and 3-4 September in Kiev will be a meeting of the local organizing committee chaired by Martin Kallen. Markian Lubkivsky noted significant changes in the work of Ukrainian Moku: «During the meetings with UEFA will be conducted of the National Championship, and I would like to emphasize this. After all, today we are talking not only about infrastructure, but also the organizational aspect: we have moved it to the organization of the tournament and it gives us great hope that we come to December 10 (UEFA Executive Committee meeting) with the most positive outcome ».

*Fantastic impression of the «Donbass-Arena»*

Coming on «Donbass Arena» of inspection visits, Martin Kallen own eyes seen the continued construction of the stadium. Now UEFA official said that the process in Donetsk makes a fantastic impression: «Stadium - just wonderful, he beautifully designed, great attention is paid to detail, look very harmonious in design arena club colors. The first impression - good visibility from anywhere in the arena: you are sitting at the gate, near the corner flag or center stand - still see the field well and all that it takes place and is achieving great designers and builders ».

*All - In Our Hands*

Speaking of solving difficult situations in the preparation, Markian Lubkivsky said: «The main threat lies not in crisis, but in ourselves: it is important in order to achieve positive results were combined efforts of all key players. We went from the stage when we can say that the crisis will affect the certain moments, now everything depends on us ». Success in the construction of Ukrainian stadiums allow to detect some optimism about the timely preparation of our country to the European Championship. However, during a meeting with the media, Martin Kallen has repeatedly emphasized that the next 2 months will be decisive: if the training infrastructure objects give the same result as the stadium, we will see in the person of the Euro, for his But the words, «the happiest man on the UEFA Executive Committee meeting, December 10».


----------



## jwojcie

That sounds promising. Do not stop Ukraine!
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## astrox

jwojcie said:


> That sounds promising. Do not stop Ukraine!
> Greetings from Poland.


Completely agree!

I am looking forward to watching some tournament games in Ukraine just as I am in Poland


----------



## ReiAyanami

The two tiers have a rather noticable color tone difference, will this be notable after the seat installation?


----------



## NMAISTER007

ReiAyanami said:


> The two tiers have a rather noticable color tone difference, will this be notable after the seat installation?


They recently started to refurbish the 2nd tier. It will simply be covered with concrete and if you noticed they started to take off the steps of the 2nd tier so that they will install new ones. Possibly in the beginning of next year, the stadium will be completely grey.


----------



## marionek77

Warsaw Stadium - just to show difference:

Last spring:










Today:


----------



## NMAISTER007

Recent photos of the Kyiv Olympic stadium. As you can see that the second tier is slowly starting to blend with the 1st tier :banana:


----------



## Chiricano

:applause:


----------



## NMAISTER007

Also 4 webcams of the Kyiv stadium http://video.untc.net/euro-2012/en/


----------



## MMXX

Some today's (Thursday) pictures from Warsaw by Lary:



Lary said:


> Ktoś mi powiedział, że to punkty podparcia konstrukcji stalowej:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elementy ślizgu na sekcji 5-6 (chyba):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No proszę jacy patrioci:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciężka jest robota hakowego (szczególnie bez szelek):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trzon K3 od środka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ślizg na K12 w rozbiórce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostatnia szansa, żeby poczuć klimat lat 90.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strop Cobiax:


----------



## marciink88

New picture from Warsaw










Full resolution: http://www.geo.waw.pl/various_imgs/stadion.jpg


----------



## RMB2007

^^ They could do with some more cranes then. :lol:


----------



## henry hill

Looks like "ground zero" in NYC today. Gigantic construction site. :applause:


----------



## VelesHomais

Wow at Warsaw, looking great


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos of the Kyiv Olympic stadium


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos of the Odessa Stadium


----------



## NMAISTER007

Recent photos of the construction of the new terminal in the Kharkiv Airport


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Kyiv Olympic Stadium :banana:


----------



## Pher

Stadium in Wrocław few days ago, quite old pic


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Kyiv Olympic Stadium


----------



## AUTO

Movie showing polish stadiums (most of them will host Euro 2012)


----------



## Aka

The final venues will be decided between 9 to 11 December, in Funchal.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Also, on the 30th of November it will be decided if Ukraine will be able to host the tournament or not, but there has been an interview and here is what Platini said: http://translate.google.com/transla...pare/34550&sl=ru&tl=en&history_state0=&swap=1


----------



## Aka

> Platini has confirmed that the primacy of the Old Continent "will take place in this country, as planned.


Nice, Google. Nice... :lol:


----------



## NMAISTER007

Aka said:


> Nice, Google. Nice... :lol:


Yea, but google translate is actually quite accurate compared to other websites that translate languages.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

NMAISTER007 said:


> Also, on the 30th of November it will be decided if Ukraine will be able to host the tournament or not, but there has been an interview and here is what Platini said: http://translate.google.com/transla...pare/34550&sl=ru&tl=en&history_state0=&swap=1


It's old news, from 1th October. Do you have news from this month?

I have news from yesterday, but it's only in polish version of website PL2012.
link: http://www.2012.org.pl/pl/aktualnos...-polsce-pod-kontrol-problemy-na-ukrainie.html
and translate google (  ) http://translate.google.com/transla...ainie.html&sl=pl&tl=en&history_state0=&swap=1

so Platini says that in Ukraine is some problems and I agree with him.


----------



## NMAISTER007

^^



> "Games of the European Championship will be held in Ukraine, but the question remains as to which cities and where the final will be held", - added Platini.


----------



## Aka

NMAISTER007 said:


> Yea, but google translate is actually quite accurate compared to other websites that translate languages.


To be honest, that translation was quite amazing if you forget that part.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

NMAISTER007 said:


> ^^"Games of the European Championship will be held in Ukraine, but the question remains as to which cities and where the final will be held", - added Platini.


Yes, he said it at beginning of october. Now, in november he says (after arrival UEFA Experts to Ukraine) that he don't know if matches of Euro 2012 be in Donetsk, Lviv, Kharkiv and where be final of tournament. So why he don't know? Because you have problems.


----------



## lukaszek89

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> Yes, he said it at beginning of october. Now, in november he says (after arrival UEFA Experts to Ukraine) that he don't know if matches of Euro 2012 be in Donetsk, Lviv, Kharkiv and where be final of tournament. So why he don't know? Because you have problems.


no need for speculation... please...


----------



## polskadan

How is that speculation? He is pretty much quoting what Platini said recently to the press....


----------



## NMAISTER007

Some recent photos of the Metallist stadium in Kharkiv


----------



## michal_OMB

in night the stadium is good but in day is ugly


----------



## Gurrajas

^^
I agree, a "blue" roof looks better that the silver one. Why is this stadium due to have its official opening in december?


----------



## Maximus1962

I gotta say I really like this stadium! Should have a second name 'Tarantula' to it as well


----------



## NMAISTER007

Gurrajas said:


> Why is this stadium due to have its official opening in december?


Because the stadium is not yet completed.


----------



## Gurrajas

^^
Yes, but what is not complete?


----------



## NMAISTER007

^^ They still need to work like in the corridors of the stadium, bathrooms, press-conference rooms, WC's etc.


----------



## hif

Poznań, Poland


----------



## NMAISTER007

Kyiv Olympic stadium


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Olympic stadium in Kyiv


----------



## Sponsor

Since when it's thread about Kiyv stadium?


----------



## Jarrek

Sponsor said:


> Since when it's thread about Kiyv stadium?


It's not.

But if you have something to post from Poznan, then please feel free to do so.

:lol:


----------



## NMAISTER007

Sponsor said:


> Since when it's thread about Kiyv stadium?


This is a thread about all of the Euro 2012 stadiums :bash:


----------



## michal_OMB

^^ ok, but photo reports throw into the thread about the stadium


----------



## Sponsor

NMAISTER007 said:


> This is a thread about all of the Euro 2012 stadiums :bash:


As far as I know title clearly says POLAND & UKRAINE - UEFA EURO 2012 and not UEFA EURO 2012 STADIUMS. Let's talk here about organization and preparation. For pictures there are seperate threads.


----------



## Inferious

Sponsor said:


> As far as I know title clearly says POLAND & UKRAINE - UEFA EURO 2012 and not UEFA EURO 2012 STADIUMS. Let's talk here about organization and preparation. For pictures there are seperate threads.


you want to talk about organization and preparation? there's a thread on that already http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46406923&highlight=2012+ukraine#post46406923
this thread is under stadiums and sport arenas so we talk about the STADIUMS of 2012


----------



## Sponsor

Yeah.. but it's not in this section. And if you really want to post pics from stadium you can do this at specific threads and choose one or two to post here - just to show how the situation is.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Sponsor said:


> Yeah.. but it's not in this section. And if you really want to post pics from stadium you can do this at specific threads and choose one or two to post here - just to show how the situation is.


Dude, this is ONLY about the stadiums, that is why its in the Stadiums and Sport Arenas section. So here we ONLY talk about the stadium preparations for Euro 2012.


----------



## Sponsor

NMAISTER007 said:


> Dude, this is ONLY about the stadiums, that is why its in the Stadiums and Sport Arenas section. So here we ONLY talk about the stadium preparations for Euro 2012.


oh come on, 2 posts full of 1 one stadium in a row? If you want to show stadiums maybe just show 1-2 pics of each stadium to show what the progress is and compare those to each other.


----------



## NMAISTER007

^^ Why 2? What if there is a lot of progress going on in different parts of the stadium that nobody wants to miss out?


----------



## desmo

^^
Then you post one or two photos and a link to the post in stadium specific thread.


----------



## Powelll

NMAISTER007 said:


> ^^ Why 2? What if there is a lot of progress going on in different parts of the stadium that nobody wants to miss out?


To be honest, I can't see progress when pics of this stadium are being shown so often.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Powelll said:


> To be honest, I can't see progress when pics of this stadium are being shown so often.


If you dont see any progress then look at these webcams http://video.untc.net/euro-2012/en/


----------



## Sylver

*Logo and slogan for UEFA Euro 2012 to be unveiled on December 14 in Kiev*

The logo and visual identity of the 2012 UEFA European Championship will be unveiled, along with the slogan of the competition, in a special ceremony in the Ukrainian city of Kyiv on 14 December.

Unveiling
UEFA President Michel Platini, together with Grigoriy Surkis, President of the Football Federation of Ukraine (FFU), and Grzegorz Lato, President of the Polish Football Association (PZPN), will present the logo and visual identity of UEFA EURO 2012™ as well as the slogan to media representatives and the general public on Mykhailivska Square from 12.15 local time (11.15CET) on 14 December.

News conference
The ceremony will be followed by a press conference attended by the UEFA, FFU and PZPN Presidents from 13.15 at the nearby Intercontinental Hotel in the Ukrainian capital.

http://www.uefa.com/competitions/euro2012/news/newsid=923536.html

Cant wait to see what they came up with


----------



## Aka

In 2004 we had the heart. In 2008 the mountains.

Hum..... What's common between Poland and Ukraine?


----------



## lukaszek89

We have many things incommon, we will see soon


----------



## astrox

All I can think of is Easter Eggs, Vodka, and traditional dance.


----------



## lukaszek89

history?


----------



## Aka

Well.... it's a logo, not a book.


----------



## lukaszek89

well history in not only about books


----------



## Sylver

I'm excited to see how the logo will look like. I just hope its not a letdown :/


----------



## Mo Rush

Pictures and discussions allowed here. Ideally photos go to the individual stadium threads but no reason why they can't be shared here too.


----------



## Aka

lukaszek89 said:


> well history in not only about books


Yeah! But what's in both countries history that could make a good logo?


----------



## astrox

i have a feeling the logo will be a flower for some reason. a red/yellow daisy perhaps.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Tomorrow is the opening of the Metallist Kharkiv stadium


----------



## Vanaheim

NMAISTER007 said:


> Tomorrow is the opening of the Metallist Kharkiv stadium


Would Metallica play during opening ceremony?


----------



## Big Cat

*Ukrainian stadiums - state of the progress:*

*DNIPROPETROVSK - 100%* 








*DONETSK - 100% *









*KHARKIV - 100% *









*KYIV - 20% *









*ODESSA - 15%*









*LVIV - 15%*









From www.uaeuro2012.com

:cheers::banana:


----------



## Gurrajas

^^ Brilliant!

Can somebody make a picture like the one above, but with the polish stadiums please?


----------



## NMAISTER007

Today Kharkiv have been approved of hosting matches for the Euro 2012 tournament


----------



## M_I_K_I

list of Polish stadiums - here you are 
It contain also non-Euro stadiums and it's form October, but it is still impressive


----------



## NMAISTER007

Gurrajas said:


> ^^ Brilliant!
> 
> Can somebody make a picture like the one above, but with the polish stadiums please?


This is on a Ukrainian website about the Euro 2012 tournament. www.uaeuro2012.com


----------



## Sylver

NMAISTER007 said:


> Today Kharkiv have been approved of hosting matches for the Euro 2012 tournament


I refuse to believe anything that is said about the Ukrainian cities until i see some reliable links.


----------



## NMAISTER007

I started a new thread about the infrastructure improvements for the Euro 2012 tournament (Not about stadiums) 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018649


----------



## Sylver

NMAISTER007 said:


> I started a new thread about the infrastructure improvements for the Euro 2012 tournament (Not about stadiums)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018649


There already is a topic about this. Do some research before you start any new topic...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


----------



## marbytom

Gurrajas said:


> ^ ^ Brilliant! Czy ktoś mógłby zrobić zdjęcie takie jak powyższa, ale ze stadionów Polski proszę?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871446&page=80


----------



## showmoney

Vanaheim said:


> Would Metallica play during opening ceremony?



I hope so, metallica playing in opening ceremony


----------



## NMAISTER007

showmoney said:


> I hope so, metallica playing in opening ceremony


I didn't see the opening, but looking at the photos and seeing no stage, I don't think that there was no concert at all hno: Just a simple ceremony.


----------



## Big Cat

*Ukrainian stadiums - state of the progress:*

*DNIPROPETROVSK - 100%* 








*DONETSK - 100% *









*KHARKIV - 100% *









*KYIV - 40% *









*ODESSA - 15%*









*LVIV - 15%*









From www.uaeuro2012.com


----------



## NMAISTER007

Here:

http://translate.google.com/transla...sing/menu/Euro2012/Prepare/37315/&sl=ru&tl=en


----------



## Kakarotto

^^ This is not an official information. It's just a rumor. :bash:


----------



## NMAISTER007

Kakarotto said:


> ^^ This is not an official information. It's just a rumor. :bash:


Yes it is, it is an official article and this website produces article's that are indeed true.


----------



## Aka

Well, newspapers also release their official articles, but if they said that a player A is going to play on team B next season that doesn't mean it'll happen. Only when the club *OFFICIALLY* announces it. That's what official means.

If UEFA didn't say a thing, then it can't be official.


----------



## fgdf

UEFA will announce on FRIDAY - eot


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Kyiv Olympic stadium: 77th week


----------



## michal_OMB

^^ no comment hno:


----------



## Jasse James

^^ Something wrong?


----------



## MMXX

Jasse James said:


> ^^ Something wrong?


déjà vu


----------



## Jasse James

^^ on the face of it its photos looking same to previous, but it is not. Аctually do more work, but the results are not visually very noticeable.

Sory 4 my english.(


----------



## NMAISTER007

Never seen this b4, this is something new so there is some good progress going on around this stadium


----------



## Sponsor

Official logo is being relased on Monday. I'm very curious and also a bit afraid of its outlook...


----------



## Sylver

Sponsor said:


> Official logo is being relased on Monday. I'm very curious and also a bit afraid of its outlook...


Same here. I'm very eager to see it. I just hope it wont be a dissapointment :/


----------



## Kakarotto

I hope, our logo will not be ugly like Austria & Switzerland one.


----------



## AUTO




----------



## Calvin W

^^wow!


----------



## Kakarotto

^^ National Stadium of Poland in Warsaw


----------



## NMAISTER007

Kakarotto said:


> I hope, our logo will not be ugly like Austria & Switzerland one.


Dude, b4 that official logo of euro 08, they had an even uglier logo :lol:, so I hope they make a good logo, cause the one right now is okay, but its a little bit old fashioned, the euro 08 logo even looks more modern than the current euro 12 logo.


----------



## Sponsor

^^The current one is simple in purpose. It's meant just to be and nothing more  anyway in a few day it'll be past.


----------



## MMXX

NMAISTER007 said:


> Dude, b4 that official logo of euro 08, they had an even uglier logo :lol:, so I hope they make a good logo, cause the one right now is okay, but its a little bit old fashioned, the euro 08 logo even looks more modern than the current euro 12 logo.


And again...




Aka said:


> It's not that they've changed it, it's just that people usually mistake a bid logo for the competition logo. It's not the same.


----------



## Locke

Today is the the day when UEFA will annouce the final host cities:

The confirmed cities to date are:

Poland:

Warsaw
Poznan 
Wroclaw
Gdansk

Ukraine:

Kiev

Today the remaining 3 cities in the Ukraine learn their fate.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/soccer/2009-12-10-2669160872_x.htm


----------



## VelesHomais

It's the big day that will put an end to all speculations or will shatter our dreams.

Anything less than this will be a disaster and I would have to quench my grief with alcohol (which I haven't consumed this year at all)


----------



## Wniebowziety

And that's what we got. Congratulations Ukraine, congratulations Poland!


----------



## Mo Rush

or Maybe it just ends up being Poland 2012


----------



## Van der Rohe

^^ it's already announced - all eight cities remain host cities!!! :applause:


----------



## Kaeshiya

And Final in Kiev !


----------



## kal323Ci

Yah final in Kiev, and 8 cities.. congrats to Ukraine even though i was hoping for the final in Warsaw.


----------



## Big Cat

:cheers: :banana:


----------



## VelesHomais

YES!!! Finally, no more ridiculous speculations. UEFA is convinced that Ukraine is preparing well enough to host everything!


----------



## Locke

VelesHomais said:


>


Oh dear. I don't think this is a nice attitude to have to your co-hosts, especially when they, despite being capable of hosting 6 cities, have been backing the 4-4 setup, both at this decision and the earlier one in May.

But I'm glad this is settled finally because it was really dragging on for too long.


----------



## VelesHomais

This is directed towards those who have been spreading depressing rumors and misinformation. Also a lot of forumers (some Poles and Russians) were rooting to take finals away from Kyiv, thus, this image is very appropriate.


----------



## poxuy

VelesHomais said:


> YES!!! Finally, no more ridiculous speculations. UEFA is convinced that Ukraine is preparing well enough to host everything!


What "speculations", mister? All this theme about decision in december 09 was caused by real problems with organisation in Ukraine. The "deadline", 2,5 years after UEFA decision in 2007, was a stimulation and last measure to force organizers at least somehow improve their construction. If you think that it's normal that UEFA think that only deadlines could help Ukraine... good luck for you.. It's already a nonsense to make second desicion 2,5 years after the first. And no one can guarantee that this time will not be the last. Especially with 57% of economic collapse possibility, highest in the world.

I wish good luck to my friends who live in Donetzk and normal people in Ukraine. It's a good opportunity to visit cities for me in 2012. But those crazy users, who think that deadlines and all this stuff is normal.. let them continue to think this way.


----------



## Quicksilver

poxuy said:


> What "speculations", mister? All this theme about decision in december 09 was caused by real problems with organisation in Ukraine. The "deadline", 2,5 years after UEFA decision in 2007, was a stimulation and last measure to force organizers at least somehow improve their construction. If you think that it's normal that UEFA think that only deadlines could help Ukraine... good luck for you.. It's already a nonsense to make second desicion 2,5 years after the first. And no one can guarantee that this time will not be the last. Especially with 57% of economic collapse possibility, highest in the world.
> 
> I wish good luck to my friends who live in Donetzk and normal people in Ukraine. It's a good opportunity to visit cities for me in 2012. But those crazy users, who think that deadlines and all this stuff is normal.. let them continue to think this way.


Can you explaine your statment "Especially with 57% of economic collapse possibility, highest in the world" - or it's just you sick imagination? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## poxuy

Quicksilver said:


> Can you explaine your statment "Especially with 57% of economic collapse possibility, highest in the world" - or it's just you sick imagination? :lol::lol::lol:


Results of British company "Credit Market Analysis" (risk of economic default in %):
1. Ukraine - 53,7%
2. Argentina - 52%
3. Venezuela - 51%

Seems like someone don't want to know uncomfortable reality, replacing it by "someone's sick imagination". Your right...


----------



## lukaszek89

VelesHomais said:


> This is directed towards those who have been spreading depressing rumors and misinformation. Also a lot of forumers (some Poles and Russians) were rooting to take finals away from Kyiv, thus, this image is very appropriate.


you're spamming with this in all Euro 2012 threads... Stop trolling...hno:


----------



## PiotrG

This was normal political decision. The fact that Ukraine will get 4 cities had been convinced for a long time. If UEFA bear in mind the good of the event and fans, would be perceived. Ukraine got 4 cities regardless of the preparation (ofc stadiums need to be). Fans will be painfully convinced of the differences in the preparation between Polish and Ukraine.


----------



## fgdf

Please stop! We can discuss Poland in this matter? EOT


----------



## NMAISTER007

Ukraine have officially been confirmed that they are hosting the tournament, there is even a video for proof  http://www.uefa.com/uefa/keytopics/kind=64/newsid=933832.html


----------



## czarny

I am very confused after the uefa decision regarding the hosting some of Ukrainian citys I guess that uefa decision makers have no idea about politicial issues in this country and financial crisis.
Good luck Micheal I think that could be a unforgetable experience for supporters many of countrys when will be trying to find out unoccupied bed in hotel .
Fingers X.


----------



## NMAISTER007

czarny said:


> I am very confused after the uefa decision regarding the hosting some of Ukrainian citys I guess that uefa decision makers have no idea about politicial issues in this country and financial crisis.
> Good luck Micheal I think that could be a unforgetable experience for supporters many of countrys when will be trying to find out unoccupied bed in hotel .
> Fingers X.


Dude, Platini said that both countries are officially hosting it, 4x4, nothing can be changed now, and im really looking forward to see the new logo in 3 days


----------



## Sylver

Congrats Ukraine 4x4 is the most fair decision to go 

I was just hoping for the final to be in Warsaw though.


----------



## Quicksilver

czarny said:


> I am very confused after the uefa decision regarding the hosting some of Ukrainian citys I guess that uefa decision makers have no idea about politicial issues in this country and financial crisis.
> Good luck Micheal I think that could be a unforgetable experience for supporters many of countrys when will be trying to find out unoccupied bed in hotel .
> Fingers X.


Then just look for appartments/flats for rent, dude, there will be pleanty on offer


----------



## jamesPL

Quicksilver said:


> Then just look for appartments/flats for rent, dude, there will be pleanty on offer


Sure... Who needs public transport? We have cabs / taxi.

I'm not against Ukraine, but you can't think in that way...


----------



## Quicksilver

jamesPL said:


> Sure... Who needs public transport? We have cabs / taxi.
> 
> I'm not against Ukraine, but you can't think in that way...


Yes, of course, it's not right, but if try to book something in Edinburgh right now for New Year you won't find any empty hotels so people usually book appartments. What's wrong with that? 

Of course it will be busy period in Poland and Ukraine during tournament and I won't be easy to find empty room anywhere in Poland or Ukraine during that time, so I didn't get that comment at all.


----------



## Sagaris

Sylver said:


> Congrats Ukraine 4x4 is the most fair decision to go
> 
> I was just hoping for the final to be in Warsaw though.


Me too. Its a bit ridiculous really, we are doing much better in preparations. Bigger boats I guess.


----------



## Inferious

Ukraine! Ukraine! i knew you could do it.


----------



## poxuy

As I said.


> *UEFA may deprive any Ukrainian city of EURO 2012 if insfrusture is not up to scratch, says Platini*
> 
> UEFA could withdraw the right of any Ukrainian city to stage the finals of the Euro 2012 European Football Championship if the terms of infrastructure preparations are disrupted or standards are not met.
> 
> UEFA President Michel Platini said this in a letter sent to Ukrainian Vice Premier Ivan Vasiunyk, the vice premier's press service reported on Saturday.
> 
> "In his letter addressed to me, the *UEFA president said that the decision [to approve Kyiv, Donetsk, Lviv and Kharkiv as Euro 2012 host cities] is the recognition of the intensive and devoted work done by the Ukrainian side in recent months*. Nevertheless, a huge amount of work has yet to be undertaken by the government and the cities in order to guarantee proper preparations for Euro 2012. UEFA will continue to monitor preparations for the tournament. If the terms of infrastructure preparations are disrupted or standards are not met, as the last measure, *UEFA may withdraw the right of any Ukrainian city to stage Euro 2012 matches*," the press service quoted Vasiunyk as saying.
> 
> At the same time, Vasiunyk said that "Ukraine and Poland will host the tournament at a high level."


http://www.kyivpost.com/news/nation/detail/54939/


----------



## lukaszek89

Well it seems that it was mainly political decision. For example Kraków is already better prepared than most Euro 2012 ever will be... and won't host any single match


Congratulations Ukraine


----------



## NMAISTER007

Guys, I don't think anyone realized this, but this is not Poland vs Ukraine, this Poland AND Ukraine, we are working together as partners, companions and friends, not as enemy's. So personally I hate seeing the rude comments from some of the pole's on this forum saying things that only Kyiv will be chosen to host some of the matches for Ukraine, and not the final. Well Platini said it, he has approved all 4 cities and if they continue to work like they are working now, 2012 will be a successful year for both Poland and Ukraine.


----------



## lukaszek89

Yes, we will make great tournament.


----------



## SIMSI

NMAISTER007 said:


> Guys, I don't think anyone realized this, but this is not Poland vs Ukraine, this Poland *AND* Ukraine, we are working together as partners, companions and friends, not as enemy's. So personally I hate seeing the rude comments from some of the pole's on this forum saying things that only Kyiv will be chosen to host some of the matches for Ukraine, and not the final. Well Platini said it, he has approved all 4 cities and if they continue to work like they are working now, 2012 will be a successful year for both Poland and Ukraine.


:cheers:


----------



## Atrium

This will be a beautiful friendship between Poland and Ukraine - support each other and wish all the best. :cheers:


----------



## Gurrajas

Ok, so the logo is shown tomorrow. Does anybody have any clues how it might look. I mean the Euro 08 was in 2 alp countries so the mountains were obvious. I'm looking forward!  :cheers:


----------



## Sylver

EURO 2012 logo ready for launch

The world will get a first look at the official logo for UEFA EURO 2012™ in Poland and Ukraine on Monday when the design is formally unwrapped at a ceremony in Kyiv's Mykhailivska Square from 12.15CET.

Wrapped and ready
The giant logo will be literally under wraps in the square over the weekend, having been lovingly gift-wrapped in anticipation of the official launch on Monday. The event will also witness the first public outing of the slogan that has been chosen for the competition; for UEFA EURO 2008™ in Austria and Switzerland it was the memorable 'Expect Emotions'.

Honoured guests
UEFA President Michel Platini will attend the ceremony along with Polish Football Association President Grzegorz Lato, his Football Federation of Ukraine counterpart Grigoriy Surkis and representatives from the eight host cities: Gdansk, Warsaw, Poznan, Wroclaw, Lviv, Kharkiv, Donetsk and Kyiv. The launch proceedings will be followed by a news conference at the nearby Intercontinental Hotel.

Visual identity
The purpose of the logo is to give UEFA EURO 2012™ a distinct personality of its own, and the accompanying visual identity combined with the logo will be applied across a wide range of promotional applications from tickets to web banners. The objective is to help promote the tournament as one of the world's biggest sporting events – by *providing an easily recognisable identity inspired by the cultural reference of the Wycinanki pattern from both host nations.*

Link: http://www.uefa.com/competitions/eur...id=933590.html

I have a feeling the logo will be some sort of flower....


----------



## NMAISTER007

:lol:


----------



## dot.pl

NMAISTER007 said:


> :lol:


:storm:

I won't even comment this. hno:


----------



## HAL 9010

dot.pl said:


> :storm:
> 
> I won't even comment this. hno:


? This is polish joke, take it easy please, child.


----------



## dot.pl

Szczepann said:


> ? This is polish joke, take it easy please, child.


The world is watching us. It's *NOT* funny AT ALL!! hno:


----------



## Cracovia

go get a sense of humor mate  your worse then a Deutsche


----------



## @szyms

dot.pl said:


> The world is watching us. It's *NOT* funny AT ALL!! hno:


Don't be like polish President 

It's only joke. 

Greetings for Ukraine, it's *our* tournament


----------



## zbyszekkk

"Jak informuje UEFA na swojej stronie internetowej logo inspirowane jest ludowymi "wycinankami"."


----------



## Sponsor

I just realized I'm not worry about this tournament anymore. I mean, some things won't be perfect like infrastructure but the hell we've got 3 stadiums done and all the rest U/C. It seems we'll be ready. It's happening


----------



## jwojcie

zbyszekkk said:


> "Jak informuje UEFA na swojej stronie internetowej logo inspirowane jest ludowymi "wycinankami"."


If this logo would be at least half that good like Polish pavilion on Expo Shanghai 2010 (inspired by cutouts too):









Then it will be fine. Lets hope


----------



## ChilenoFutbol

NMAISTER007 said:


> :lol:


i believe the last image is a field in munich. ive been on it. its on a pretty steep hill. i dont know why they built one there...


----------



## Mateusz

Can't wait to see this logo !


----------



## PiotrG




----------



## NMAISTER007

JeV said:


> Great news from Ukraine! Roofs are amazing parts of stadium constructions!
> 
> In the meantime first parts of roof construction started coming to Warsaw. :cheers:


How? I mean im glad that they started but I mean they are still working on the underground parking lot and on the first tier. Don't they have to at least construct both the first and the second tier before installing the roof?


----------



## Kuvvaci

how are the infrasutructur works?


----------



## NMAISTER007

Kuvvaci said:


> how are the infrasutructur works?


In Ukraine we are still working, but Donetsk need more work to do. Since the Donbass-Arena has been opened, the only improvement on the infrastructure in Donetsk was that they are building some sort of highway next to the Donbass-Arena and some hotels. There hasn't been any progress on the Donetsk airport though :S Same thing with Lviv, while in Kharkiv they will open their new terminal like in April this year or something. In Kyiv the infrastructure is going actually quite well. One Terminal (F) that is practically complete will also be opened this year, and another Terminal (D) is not going THAT good but at least they are building it, unlike Donetsk and Lviv. There is still soo much too say so if you want more information, just pm me.


----------



## kreatywny

*Nice video about euro 2012 in Warsaw, Poland*

Nice video about Sport Arena under construction in Warsaw. 

http://www.pb.pl/4/a/2010/01/06/Tak_zyja_dzwigi_na_Stadionie_Narodowym_WIDEO
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xag4RzbBCqg

Two days in 3 minutes. They trying to finish in time, very good


----------



## Bartek Suchy

NMAISTER007 said:


> How? I mean im glad that they started but I mean they are still working on the underground parking lot and on the first tier. Don't they have to at least construct both the first and the second tier before installing the roof?


roof and fasade is a separate construction so they can be build independently from concrete works. Now they are producing steel elements on which facade net will be hung and and ofc the roof itself.








here you can see that you don't need a second tier to do that.


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from the Kyiv Olympic Stadium  83rd week.


----------



## viewx7

^^^ Please make gaps between pictures. Thanks for photos


----------



## NMAISTER007

viewx7 said:


> ^^^ Please make gaps between pictures. Thanks for photos


Ok, done


----------



## Kuvvaci

NMAISTER007 said:


> In Ukraine we are still working, but Donetsk need more work to do. Since the Donbass-Arena has been opened, the only improvement on the infrastructure in Donetsk was that they are building some sort of highway next to the Donbass-Arena and some hotels. There hasn't been any progress on the Donetsk airport though :S Same thing with Lviv, while in Kharkiv they will open their new terminal like in April this year or something. In Kyiv the infrastructure is going actually quite well. One Terminal (F) that is practically complete will also be opened this year, and another Terminal (D) is not going THAT good but at least they are building it, unlike Donetsk and Lviv. There is still soo much too say so if you want more information, just pm me.


how about the railway infrasutructure in Ukraine? what are planned and what will happen till the tournement?


----------



## NMAISTER007

Kuvvaci said:


> how about the railway infrasutructure in Ukraine? what are planned and what will happen till the tournement?


Well currently there are some metro stations being build in Ukraine. I posted some renders a while ago but I don't know if i could find them. As well as the railways for the metro above the ground is improving, but it does cause a little more traffic. Im not sure about the trains in Kyiv, but in Kharkiv they are planning to open double deck trains.

Other information about the logo:

I have just found out on a Ukrainian website, that in Kyiv on Monday will be presented the official video clip of the new logo that was presented in December (TV opening, main song).


----------



## poxuy

From interview here:
during Euro
In Kiev, 10,000 visitors will live in regional health centers and boarding houses; 20,000 - in private apartments (wtf#1)
In Donetsk, 15,000 - in tents (wtf#2)
In Kharkiv, 10,000 - in private apartments.


----------



## NMAISTER007

poxuy said:


> From interview here:
> during Euro
> In Kiev, 10,000 visitors will live in regional health centers and boarding houses; 20,000 - in private apartments (wtf#1)
> In Donetsk, 15,000 - in tents (wtf#2)
> In Kharkiv, 10,000 - in private apartments.


I know this sounds stupid, but this is why Ukraine started actively working on the hotels (Since half of the Euro stadiums have been completed). The infrastructure in Donetsk is actually quite poor, that is understandable but tents? I mean like they completed their stadium, its time for them to actually work on their airport and infrastructure, thats if they don't want to loose Euro. Kharkiv same thing, the stadium is complete, the new airport terminal is almost complete, time to work on the infrastructure and the hotels. Kharkiv so far is the second largest city in Ukraine, with the population of over 1 million people, so that's an advantage to spread new hotels around the city. I mean private apartments are actually a very good idea, i mean, i once went to a small town in Ukraine, and I stayed in a private modern apartment and it was amazing, and the costs weren't too high. So far, Donetsk need to scratch the tent idea and start thinking about building more hotels, the 5 star hotel Donbass-Palace will not be able to fit 15,000 guests :lol:


----------



## zbieraj

National Stadium in Warsaw, pic from 15th January:


----------



## Kuvvaci

I have another question, how will be the travel from Donesk to Warsaw during the tournement? Railway, highway or only airways? If railway will be used, how long does the way last? How are the highways?


----------



## Bogus Law

NMAISTER007 said:


> We Are Ready - Ми Готові - Jesteśmy Gotowi


Nmaister, mate, I really really keep my fingers crossed for the Ukraine, but please give up this part of your signature until you really WILL be ready, cos sounds ridiculous now.


----------



## poxuy

Crazy Yushchenko can't stop create problems for EURO even until last day of his term. Yesterday he has conferred the rank of a official Ukrainian hero to Stepan Bandera (commited genocide of Polish people). What the **** is he thinking? Well, now he will go (he already bought the house in Canada) and I hope all economic problems will be resolved by new, I hope adequate, president.


----------



## Mati-PL

Check this out: http://www.media-europoznan2012.pl/spacer/ (virtual tour of the stadium)
:eek2:


----------



## Bogus Law

poxuy said:


> Crazy Yushchenko can't stop create problems for EURO even until last day of his term. Yesterday he has conferred the rank of a official Ukrainian hero to Stepan Bandera (commited genocide of Polish people). What the **** is he thinking? Well, now he will go (he already bought the house in Canada) and I hope all economic problems will be resolved by new, I hope adequate, president.


I think I'd preferred people in this forum to steer clear of talking politics. Still having in mind the massacre in Katyn forest I feel kinda weird when a Russian mentions somebody else's genocide commited on Poles, even if there was such a fact.


----------



## poxuy

Bogus Law said:


> ...


It's because Yushchenko made everything in his term to create problems for EURO, cut financing, blocked deputy's decisions, and even until his last day :nuts: . This is crazy.. Now, when he is out of deal, preparations can be stabilise, that is my point.


----------



## Kuvvaci

I think I should repeat my questions;



Kuvvaci said:


> *I have another question, how will be the travel from Donesk to Warsaw during the tournement? Railway, highway or only airways? If railway will be used, how long does the way last? How are the highways?*


----------



## rus

vony91 said:


> Last time I checked the English version is Kyiv-Lviv-Dnipropetrovsk-Odessa-Kharkiv-Donetsk. Before you try to correct someone make sure you know what you are talking about


OdeSSa is a russian transcription
OdeSa - ucr :lol:banderos:lol:


----------



## kreatywny

*National Sport Arena in Warsaw, Euro 2012*

VideoArt about building national sport arena in warsaw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xag4RzbBCqg

Very nice video.


----------



## NMAISTER007

New photos from:

The Kyiv Olympic Stadium- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51251951&postcount=713

The Odesa Prokopenko Arena :cheers:- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51178577&postcount=138


----------



## NMAISTER007

Sylver said:


> ^^Nmaister what problem do you have with people spelling them the English way? This is an English thread so please stop "correcting" people. Thats not your job. Besides its not like you have any other job than spamming.


That is the correct english way (Ukrainian-English) fyi, and how many times do I have to mention this, your comments are off-topic, which is basically trolling, and since you are trying to offend other people, its also spamming :bash:.


----------



## Gurrajas

^^

NMAISTER why do you care that much? Its a matter of a few letters, you have to have your fucking say in everything. relax ffs


----------



## Mati-PL

Final preparations for the UEFA EURO 2012 Qualifying Draw in Warsaw (watch LIVE on this Sunday, 12:00 CET, more than 100 TV broadcasters around the world). Also check the official website, it's growing up: www.euro2012.com























































photos by PAP


----------



## Sylver

What channels will they be showing this on and what time?


----------



## Mati-PL

^^ In Poland: TVP1 (11:45), TVP HD and Eurosport.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Im not sure if anyone posted this, but here are the seeding pots:

*Pot 1:* Spain, Germany, Netherlands, Italy, England, Croatia, Portugal, France, Russia.

*Pot 2:*Greece, Czech Republic, Sweden, Switzerland, Serbia, Turkey, Denmark, Slovakia, Romania.

*Pot 3:* Israel, Bulgaria, Finland, Norway, Republic of Ireland, Scotland, Northern Ireland, Austria, Bosnia-Herzegovina.

*Pot 4:* Slovenia, Latvia, Hungary, Lithuania, Belarus, Belgium, Wales, FYR Macedonia, Cyprus.

*Pot 5:* Montenegro, Albania, Estonia, Georgia, Moldova, Iceland, Armenia, Kazakhstan, Liechtenstein.

*Pot 6:* Azerbaijan, Luxembourg, Malta, Faroe Islands, Andorra, San Marino.


----------



## Sylver

Mati-PL said:


> ^^ In Poland: TVP1 (11:45), TVP HD and Eurosport.


Is there a full list of the countries that are going to be broadcasting this event?


----------



## NMAISTER007

I just wanted to point out something. Because of the Euro 2012 tournament, on Friday, uefa.com released a Polish and a Ukrainian version of the site .

Polish: http://pl.uefa.com/
Ukrainian: http://ua.uefa.com/


----------



## Junkie

Well I hope we will going to watch interesting qualification draw today in Warsaw. Good luck to all teams.


----------



## Fizmo1337

Imagine the top 16 countries qualifying for euro 2012 to have for the last time a high quality 16-team tournament:

1st seeded: Ukraine Poland Spain Germany
2nd seeded: Italy England Croatia Netherlands
3rd seeded: France Russia Portugal Greece
4th seeded: Turkey Serbia Czech rep. Denmark

Now how many quality groups could you make with these teams?  The only possible weak team would be poland. Imagine a group Spain - Italy - Portugal - Serbia or Germany - England - Portugal - Czech Republic or Spain - Netherlands - France - Turkey 

ah well first the qualifying stage


----------



## cafedelmar

Fizmo1337 said:


> Imagine the top 16 countries qualifying for euro 2012 to have for the last time a high quality 16-team tournament:
> 
> 1st seeded: Ukraine Poland Spain Germany
> 2nd seeded: Italy England Croatia Netherlands
> 3rd seeded: France Russia Portugal Greece
> 4th seeded: Turkey Serbia Czech rep. Denmark
> 
> Now how many quality groups could you make with these teams?  The only possible weak team would be poland. Imagine a group Spain - Italy - Portugal - Serbia or Germany - England - Portugal - Czech Republic or Spain - Netherlands - France - Turkey
> 
> ah well first the qualifying stage


Fisrt of all it's Poland, not poland...Second of all, as far as I remember Poland have beat Czech Rep. twice last year, Croatia is more or less the same as Poland, also it's really hard to imagine Serbia, Greece or Denmark as very tough opponents...


----------



## MMXX

Draw results:


----------



## Aka




----------



## Deo

^^ Cool!


----------



## Syca

hai ROMANIA!!!


----------



## jacek_nl

Thanks Nmaister! Really useful 



NMAISTER007 said:


> I just wanted to point out something. Because of the Euro 2012 tournament, on Friday, uefa.com released a Polish and a Ukrainian version of the site .
> 
> Polish: http://pl.uefa.com/
> Ukrainian: http://ua.uefa.com/


----------



## Aka

Even better:


----------



## MMXX

TEL-AVIV (AFP) – *UEFA president Michel Platini on Thursday vowed to ask authorities in Kiev why Ukraine's preparations to co-host the 2012 European Championship with Poland have been delayed.*
"We'll see if there is political stability (in Ukraine)," said Platini after the UEFA Congress meeting here.
"I'll go to Kiev in April and I will have a frank and serious conversation with the new government to see the situation, and also maybe bang my fist on the table a bit.
"We are confident (that Ukraine will be able to co-host the tournament) but I've seen photos of the stadium and I'm not completely reassured. We can't change the date. It will be Euro 2012, not 2014."
Ukraine's preparations to organise the quadrennial football showpiece have been hit by political turmoil and serious economic problems in the country.
Earlier in the morning, Platini told those attending the congress: "Yes, Euro 2012 will certainly take place as planned and as promised in Poland and Ukraine. These countries will welcome the football of Europe in June 2012."
The former France star underlined the "desire and enthusiasm" of the Poles and Ukrainians, but admitted that there "numerous difficulties" to overcome.
"We've had to constantly adapt and re-adapt our approach to take this major challenge forward," he added.
"What's more, the economic crisis has arrived there and struck extremely hard in one of the two countries (Ukraine).
"Of course conditions will not be exactly the same as what we had at the last two tournaments," Platini continued, in reference to the 2004 tournament in Portugal and the 2008 edition in Switzerland and Austria.
Directly addressing the men behind Euro 2012, he said: "Mr Surkis (president of the Ukrainian football federation), Mr Lato (president of the Polish federation), you absolutely must hold your course in the final stretch.
"I believe in you, we believe in you. So don't weaken but re-double your efforts. It's not over yet!"


AFP


----------



## jacek_nl

*Michel Platini doubts Ukraine can host Euro 2012 as venue construction stalls 
*
*Uefa president Michel Platini has raised serious doubts over the future of Ukraine as co-hosts of Euro 2012 after revealing progress on stadium construction has ground to a halt. 
*









Warning: Uefa president Michel Platini has issued a slap on the wrist to Ukraine's Euro 2012 organisers


Ukraine are set to share hosting duties for the world's second largest football tournament with neighbours Poland in two years' time.
But concerns over the former Soviet republic's readiness have dominated headlines in recent months, with Platini raising fresh doubts in a speech to the European Union on Monday.


The Uefa president admitted to gathered dignitaries that work on one of the country's four stadia in western Lviv had stopped completely and 'made no progress whatsoever' over the harsh eastern European winter. 

Work on the venues and the infrastructure of the four Ukrainian host cities is already significantly behind schedule due to adverse weather conditions. 

Martin Kallen, Uefa's point man tasked with ensuring Euro 2012 goes ahead, has admitted work in Ukraine could be as much as five months behind schedule. 



'We are currently at an important phase of the project, but there are delays in Ukraine and Kiev due to the harsh winter,' he said.
'They say it is a five-month delay, I think it is a little bit less.
'But it still needs to be reduced with more people on the ground and with acceleration of the project.'


Several alternative host nations have been mooted as fall-back options if the Ukrainian FA are unable to deliver on their targets to Uefa, with Germany and England among the possible options.
However, Platini has not yet suggested the tournament could be moved as Poland's four host cities are on course to meet next year's deadlines.

Link to this article: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...-raises-doubts-over-ukraine-as-euro-2012-host


----------



## Sylver

jacek_nl said:


> Several alternative host nations have been mooted as fall-back options if the Ukrainian FA are unable to deliver on their targets to Uefa, with Germany and England among the possible options.
> However, Platini has not yet suggested the tournament could be moved as Poland's four host cities are on course to meet next year's deadlines.
> 
> Link to this article: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...-raises-doubts-over-ukraine-as-euro-2012-host


England? What the hell? I hate how the media is producing these stupid accusations. Although the situation in Ukraine is really bad, they are already making it sound like it will be stripped from Ukraine. We wont allow our country to co host with Germany. NEVER. I'm sure all the Polish fans would agree. The only way to keep it in both nations and make Euro 2012 a success would be to give more hosting privilages to Polish cities in terms of matches. We will see in the future what UEFA decides.


----------



## Locke

Platini said there are no backups today, as in specifically that it won't be co-hosted with the likes of Germany (not that I mind if they did). It's either going to be 4+4, 4+2, 6+2 or all in Poland, what we land on depends on what the Ukraine does now, their fate is quite literally in their hands, but it might not be for long if they don't get their act together.


----------



## kosova-fener

ukraine-poland=the worst possible candidates:bash:


----------



## MMXX

kosova-fener said:


> ukraine-poland=the worst possible candidates:bash:


Could you support this sentence with something? Probably we gonna see how can your country handle preperation very soon. First EURO in Middle East. Good luck.


----------



## Viking84

Poland will be prepared excellent.If the Ukraine is no able to finish all necessary investments, I would suggest to make Poland as only one host with Cracow and Chorzow. 6 stadiums could be enough to make wonderful competition. I have nothing against little backup from Germans, for exemple from Dresden and Berlin.Both citys are situated only 50 km from polish border.


----------



## metros11

http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/news?slug=ap-euro2012-ukraine

Poland is on track and they'll be great hosts. The problem is with Ukrainian politicians, or should I say Ukrainian thieves. If Ukraine is not able to host I'm sure Poland can handle it themselves.


----------



## michal_OMB

*POLAND*
_________________________________________________________________

*Stadiums:*

*--- Warsaw*



















*--- Poznan*



















*--- Gdansk*



















*--- Wroclaw*


----------



## Sylver

Poznan


Carte said:


> Cztery zdjęcia na szybko, a pełna galeria niestety bardzo późno:


----------



## Aka

It looks like UEFA has decided to change Lviv for Dnipropetrovsk. We all saw that coming.


----------



## astrox

Aka said:


> It looks like UEFA has decided to change Lviv for Dnipropetrovsk. We all saw that coming.


[Citation needed]


----------



## Aka

astrox said:


> [Citation needed]


http://en.aprilnews.net/archive/2010/04/01/platini-euro2012-lviv=f60897


----------



## Petr

^^


----------



## Mati-PL

Poznań



dan20 said:


> Świeżutka galeria meczowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barierki odgradzające dostęp do ości:
> 
> 
> 
> Semir w akcji :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po wszytkim :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Murawa zdała egzamin, fakt przy ostrych wślizgach sporadycznie wyrywane były kawałki, ale łatwo dało się to załatać.


----------



## AUTO

Warsaw



jim77 said:


>


----------



## TwItCH

I haven't noticed those commie blocks before. but anyway nice progress


----------



## Marbur66

TwItCH said:


> I haven't noticed those commie blocks before. but anyway nice progress


Yeah, those commie blocks are an eye-sore. Oh well, at least the stadium is rising. :cheers:


----------



## Elvenking

TwItCH said:


> I haven't noticed those commie blocks before. but anyway nice progress


Well, Warsaw has many districts, not all of them are worth watching  same as in majority of big cities in the World. From what I know, Berlin or London has also high numbers of commieblocks.


----------



## MMXX

Interfax-Ukraine:



> UEFA President Michel Platini has said he has doubts that a semi-final match of the Euro 2012 European Football Championship could be played in Donetsk.
> 
> "Every city has its problems and advantages. Lviv has more stadiums, but no stadium [like the Donbass Arena]. Donetsk has an amazing stadium, but there are not enough hotels to stage a semi-final," he said at a press conference at the Donbass Arena stadium in Donetsk on Thursday.
> 
> Platini said that the Olympiysky National Sports Complex in Kyiv was to be commissioned by June 2011.
> 
> "If all goes well, the stadium should be built by June 2011, but that's only if all goes well," he said.
> 
> Platini also said that he had a talk with FC Shakhtar Donetsk President Rinat Akhmetov, but added that they had not discussed preparations for Euro 2012.
> 
> He said that he had spoken with Akhmetov about Shakhtar and that the club's president had presented him with a pen.
> 
> Platini also noted that he was planning to meet with Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych on Thursday, April 8.



http://www.kyivpost.com/news/nation/detail/63364/


----------



## Locke

South Africa is finished, here we come Poland and Ukraine next!


----------



## Locke

Stadium update from the Polish side. These are the 4 official stadiums for the Polish side, of couse there are almost as many major stadium u/c at the moment in Poland which are not scheduled to play any Euro matches, but those can be found in the stadium u/c section, the below is limited just to the official Euro list:

*Warsaw* - same design team as the Cape Town stadium at the WC 2010 I believe.

































































*Gdansk - PGE Arena *(formally Baltic Arena):
































































*Poznan *(getting there!)






































*Wroclaw* - Last but certainly not least.


----------



## AILD

^^ Very good. Congrats!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing stadiums


----------



## MMXX

I post it like Locke above, but updated.

Warsaw:






































Gdańsk:






































Poznań:





















Wrocław (catching up):


----------



## Deo

*WTF?!*



>


----------



## Konrad85

^^ hno:


----------



## Trelawny

I am very surprised at how amazing these stadiums are.
:applause:


----------



## Sylver

^^Thats an edited picture of Poznań


----------



## Elvenking

^^ But that's how it should look like, we all agree I think...


----------



## PiesNaKomuchow

^^ And i hope it will, in some not very far future...


----------



## pathfinder_2010

this thread is half dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwojcie

^^
Try this one:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=260


----------



## pathfinder_2010

jwojcie said:


> ^^
> Try this one:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=260


:banana::banana::banana:

:cheers:


----------



## RafałG

Wroclaw 10.10.2010


----------



## Russia__WC__2018

> *11 million for hosting EURO 2012 ? Treasurer from Cyprus has evidence of corruption*
> 
> *Spyros Marangos, treasurer of the Cyprus Football Association, confirms that he has evidence of corruption in the selection of Poland and Ukraine as the organizers of the European Championships in 2012. The game would consist of the amount of eleven million EUROs. UEFA denies.*
> 
> According to Spyros Marangos revelations, in transaction to “sell” the rights to host Euro 2012 was implicated at least five members of the UEFA Executive Committee. Marangos stating that “transactions” was executed in one of the law firms office located in Cyprus, and amount of 11 million EUROs was mentioned. Marangos said that he inform about entire case, the authorities of UEFA a few months ago.
> 
> Marangos wanted and requested meeting with UEFA officials, but guess what….
> 
> Marangos hoped that the matter will be released this summer. On August 24, he had scheduled appointment with the chairman of the UEFA Disciplinary Peter Limacher, who is also implicated in a corruption case in Germany. The meeting however was canceled four days earlier.
> 
> - At the request of my superiors, I have to give up the fixed deadline. Of course, we will cover all costs and purchased a plane ticket, etc. I would also appreciate it if I can get from you any documents or other evidence – German newspaper “Sueddeutsche Zeitung” quoted a e-mail that Limacher sent to Marangos. For some reason further contacts did not happen.
> 
> On April 18, 2007, members of the UEFA Executive Committee chose Poland and Ukraine as the Euro 2012 organizers, recognizing that the joint candidature of these countries is better than the Italian and Croatian-Hungarian.
> 
> On Wednesday October 20,2010 FIFA temporarily suspended two members of the Executive Committee who are suspected that they were ready to sell their votes during elections hosts the World Cup in 2018 and 2022. What are we going to learn next about FIFA and UEFA?


http://www.soccerchris.com/?p=2674


----------



## Iluminat

^^Russians seem to love this news


----------



## GrimFadango

^^Especially that multi-account troll above with recently shouted "**** you Poland".

This is how FIFA and UEFA works, this is an empire bulit on bribes. If you want something, pay for it more than the others. The Brits know it already and it seems that they are gonna host WC 2018.


----------



## Russia__WC__2018

GrimFadango said:


> This is how FIFA and UEFA works, this is an empire bulit on bribes. If you want something, pay for it more than the others.


This is a serious accusation. Seems like the same people like you made Polish/Ukrainian Bid committee to do such things.

And what's wrong in posting news? haha

95% that I will travel in Donetsk if Russia will play the game there.


----------



## Livno80101

I am glad that finally someone decided to tell that, as I am still confident that EURO 2012 is fixed. Especially after decision date was delayed for 6 months.


----------



## GrimFadango

Russia__WC__2018 said:


> This is a serious accusation. Seems like the same people like you made Polish/Ukrainian Bid committee to do such things.
> 
> And what's wrong in posting news? haha
> 
> 95% that I will travel in Donetsk if Russia will play the game there.


Primo, it seems that you don't know anything about football structures of the World.

Secundo, it is you who is accusing me of bribing. 

I never did such thing.

There is nothing wrong in posting any news on any forum, but:

you are a multi-account troll that loves to roll on Polish related stuff. Your presence here, as a person who has been banned few times for incredible arrogance is nothing but trolling and heaving no honour.

If your intention is to start a flame war, better gtfo.

BTW I'd love Russia to play in Poland, because I really like Russians, their language and their football. However, trolls like you shouldn't have anything indicating connection with Russia, because you are a shame for this nation.



Livno80101 said:


> I am glad that finally someone decided to tell that, as I am still confident that EURO 2012 is fixed. Especially after decision date was delayed for 6 months.


Of course it is, Polish & Ukrainian media wrote about that fact since the beginning - "Surkis settles UEFA's Euro" etc. I don't know exact situation in Ukraine, but Polish Football Association is corrupted to the bare bones. Same goes for UEFA and FIFA. Google for some info about media transmitions tenders done by FIFA.


----------



## XD

*UEFA EURO 2012 mascots unveiled in Warsaw*
Today brought a significant milestone on the road to UEFA EURO 2012 as the mascots were unveiled before a star-studded audience at Warsaw's Polish Theatre – now we need your help to name them.

Polish Football Federation (PZPN) president Grzegorz Lato and Football Federation of Ukraine (FFU) counterpart Grigoriy Surkis were among those present to witness the introduction of the twins who will take on the mantle of Trix and Flix, the duo who led a merry dance throughout UEFA EURO 2008.

"The two mascots represent the joint effort and commitment of both countries and their football associations to organise a successful EURO 2012," explained Surkis. "We share the same ideas and we are looking forward to the fun of the tournament. "The only thing that separates the mascots is that each of them will support a different team"."

Lato added: ""I especially like their hair – 40 years ago I had hair like that". It is a special day for us and a big advert of the tournament."

One twin wears the red and white of Poland, the other the yellow and blue of Ukraine. They even have their hair dyed in their national colours although, with each having a ball at their feet, it is clear that their favourite sport unites them.

Andriy Shevchenko and Andrzej Szarmach – who attended today's event along with fellow UEFA EURO 2012 ambassadors Oleg Blokhin and Zbigniew Boniek – will present the mascots to the public on Wednesday. Shevchenko will be introduced to the crowd in Geneva ahead of Ukraine's friendly with Switzerland, tournament co-hosts two years ago; Szarmach will be at the Municipal Stadium Poznan when the venue stages its first international as Poland take on Ivory Coast.

Shevchenko certainly enjoyed getting a first glimpse of the duo, saying: "I have two sons and I hope they will like the mascots. I am sure children will like them. "I have seen that the mascots can play good football too and that is a good sign for the tournament"."

Boniek was also pleasantly surprised. "Usually you have to get used to them, you have to see them a lot of times before you start to like them, but I liked these mascots at first glance. They are young, fresh and open."

The 54-year-old former Juventus and AS Roma forward, capped 80 times by Poland, was also pleased to see the white-shirted mascot wearing his old No20 shirt. "This number was good for the national team, it brought me a lot of luck," he said. "Grzegorz Lato had this number too. As No20 I scored three famous goals against Belgium at the 1982 [FIFA] World Cup."

Today's launch was hosted by sports broadcaster Maciej Iwanski and featured a dance performance created by Polish choreographer Agustin Egurrola. There was also an animation showing the creation of the mascots by Warner Bros, suppliers of the last three tournament talismans.

Naming
UEFA.com is asking you to help choose which of the following sets of names you prefer.

• Slavek & Slavko
• Siemko & Strimko
• Klemek & Ladko

You will be able to select your favourite and cast your vote before the deadline of 3 December.

Mascot road show
Fans in Poland and Ukraine can also cast their votes during a road show which starts in Poznan on 17 November. The twins will visit stadiums and tourist attractions in all eight finals venues before returning on 4 December to Warsaw, where their names will be revealed.

17-18 November – Poznan
20-21 November – Lviv
23-24 November – Donetsk
25 November – Wroclaw
26-27 November – Kharkiv
28-29 November – Kyiv
29 November – Gdansk
4 December – Warsaw



















*uefa.com​*


----------



## FritzMitWitz

why not Bolek and Lolek


----------



## Harisson

*The "official" news page* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


----------



## Iluminat

They look like something out from toothpaste commercial.


----------



## Zgembo

Such a shame they didn't go for these 2. It would have made this euro memorable from the very beginning


----------



## Vandoren

I find this picture some ironic in historic cause.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Vandoren said:


> I find this picture some ironic in historic cause.


*+1! * :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trelawny

Nice!


----------



## JYDA

Zgembo said:


> Such a shame they didn't go for these 2. It would have made this euro memorable from the very beginning


HAHAHA:lol:


----------



## Jemioła

Dziwna sprawa. Jak dla mnie to najlepiej Bolek i Lolek.Ale znając "ukraińców" to pewnie będzie, Stepan B.i i nnny c...! Wtedy byłoby okey.


----------



## Elvenking

Warsaw Postcard by kafarek 



kafarek said:


>


----------



## Gondolier

Letka and Borat!!


----------



## Mo Rush

Can somebody do a summary of the progress of all 2012 venues please?


----------



## fex37

*GDAŃSK*














































*WARSAW*



Polex said:


>


*WROCŁAW*



Jemioła;67513673 said:


>


*POZNAŃ*


----------



## mr.cool

> Can somebody do a summary of the progress of all 2012 venues please?


Check out this page Mo Rush; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67565699#post67565699


----------



## Harisson

Mo Rush said:


> Can somebody do a summary of the progress of all 2012 venues please?


*The "official" news page* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


----------



## LuckyFace

I personally think that Poland is More prepared to Euro 2012 then Ukraine!


----------



## Harisson

^^Ukraine is also very well prepared to Euro 2012


----------



## Ulyssis

LuckyFace said:


> I personally think that Poland is More prepared to Euro 2012 then Ukraine!


And why is that? Since when is 2 built stadiums is less than 1, and 3 new air terminals is more than 5? 

Or maybe 1 subway line is more than 6?


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Hotel Krol Kazimierz, Kazimierz Dolny
*Training Ground*
Municipal Stadium Pulawy
*Nearest Host City*
Warsaw


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Hotel Dolina Charlotty Resort & Spa, Slupsk
*Training Ground*
Municipal Stadium Slupsk
*Nearest Host City*
Gdansk


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Hotel Piramida, Tychy
*Training Ground*
a) Municipal Stadium Sosnowiec
b) Training Ground Paprocany
*Nearest Host City*
Wroclaw





































a)


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Hotel Sielanka, Warka
*Training Ground*
Training Ground Sielanka
*Nearest Host City*
Warsaw


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Hotel Le Meridien Bristol, Warsaw
*Training Ground*
Municipal Stadium Polonia Warszawa
*Nearest Host City*
Warsaw


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Turowka Hotel & Spa, Wieliczka
*Training Ground*
Municipal Stadium Cracovia, Krakow
*Nearest Host City*
Wroclaw


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Hotel Velaves Spa & Resort, Wladyslawowo
*Training Ground*
Municipal Stadium Puck
*Nearest Host City*
Gdansk


----------



## Cyganie

*Team Base Camp*
Hotel Monopol, Wroclaw
*Training Ground*
Municipal Stadium Oporowska Wroclaw
*Nearest Host City*
Wroclaw


----------



## elpolaco

Good job Cyganie !!


----------



## slodziak

lol i didn't know that we have such a nice camps in Poland 
Good job


----------



## Big Cat

Nice :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

Great update :cheers:


----------



## canarywondergod

Some amazing hotels there!


----------



## hempbeat

but many of these photos are out of date..
and a lot of misinformation, for example : 
"Team Base Camp
Hotel Krol Kazimierz, Pulawy"
That hotel is in Kazimierz Dolny not Pulawy


----------



## Cyganie

hempbeat said:


> but many of these photos are out of date..
> and a lot of misinformation, for example :
> "Team Base Camp
> Hotel Krol Kazimierz, Pulawy"
> That hotel is in Kazimierz Dolny not Pulawy


You are right, I will change that! My source was the offical list of UEFA and I have just copied the content, thought that all the hotels are also in the cities mentioned:

http://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles...Publications/01/54/22/81/1542281_DOWNLOAD.PDF

Concerning the photos, yes, but I couldn't find some good quality pictures to some grounds and hotels.


----------



## hempbeat

All right. I've noticed also one thing. Hotel Warszawianka isn't located in Legionowo but in Jachranka (near Serock, Narew river and Zegrze Reservoir).


----------



## Cyganie

hempbeat said:


> All right. I've noticed also one thing. Hotel Warszawianka isn't located in Legionowo but in Jachranka (near Serock, Narew river and Zegrze Reservoir).


Thought that you found so many misinformation? :baeh3:

Changed it, thanks!


----------



## Bavvarian

Baltic Arena looks very similar to Allianz arena


----------



## decapitated

I didn't even know that we have so many nice hotels in Poland


----------



## hempbeat

are you kidding? Its only a small percentage of nice hotels in country.


----------



## Kozhedub

[QUOTEDamn Ukraine is that poor?? Angola is probably going to pass them in per capita since the country is booming. But Ukraine is still much better overall][/QUOTE]

I myself think that quality of life in Ukraine, which had GDP per capita of 6,665 in year 2010, is not much worse than in Russia, which has GDP per capita of 15,807.


----------



## Sylver

Wow those are all beautiful. I was not aware of how much beautiful camps we had.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kozhedub said:


> I myself think that quality of life in Ukraine, which had GDP per capita of 6,665 in year 2010, is not much worse than in Russia, which has GDP per capita of 15,807.


How naive!


----------



## Cyganie

AlekseyVT said:


> How naive!


Who cares??? Are the mod's sleeping or what? This thread is about UEFA EURO 2012 in Poland & Ukraine, so stop this stupid discussion and ban forumers like him and the previous one! :down:


----------



## LoveAgent.

Update - polish stadiums:


Gdansk











Warsaw








by hajdut



Wroclaw











Poznan








by Carte


----------



## Deo

*POLSKA ZAPRASZA CIĘ NA UEFA EURO 2012! / POLAND INVITES YOU TO THE UEFA EURO 2012!

Gdańsk / Gdansk








http://www.2012.org.pl/pl/miasta-gospodarze/gdask/kamera.html

Warszawa / Warsaw








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70248751&postcount=997

Wrocław / Wroclaw








http://www.e2012.eu/pl/styczeŃ_2011-_budowa_stadionu_/2144/2/

Poznań / Poznan








http://picasaweb.google.com/Caartee.stadion5/24Stycznia#5566032632032568386*


----------



## oxo

The stadium in Warsaw is outstanding and is easily the best looking football stadium in Europe!

However, the area surrounding it looks like a large abandoned wasteland. 

Are there any public amenities planned near the stadium such as a high-class shopping mall to enliven some of the stadium's surrounding area?


----------



## Inferious

oxo said:


> The stadium in Warsaw is outstanding and is easily the best looking football stadium in Europe!
> 
> However, the area surrounding it looks like a large abandoned wasteland.
> 
> Are there any public amenities planned near the stadium such as a high-class shopping mall to enliven some of the stadium's surrounding area?


theres supposed to be some park around the stadium, but i dont have any more info other then that.


----------



## hempbeat

oxo said:


> The stadium in Warsaw is outstanding and is easily the best looking football stadium in Europe!
> 
> However, the area surrounding it looks like a large abandoned wasteland.
> 
> Are there any public amenities planned near the stadium such as a high-class shopping mall to enliven some of the stadium's surrounding area?


That large area surrounding the stadium (which was located in the largest bazaar in Europe- that's why it's looks abandoned and strange) will be built other sporting facilities (arena for 20 000, etc.), a convention center with meeting rooms, five star hotel with 400 rooms, trade exhibition halls and some green spaces.


----------



## Virgileq

oxo said:


> The stadium in Warsaw is outstanding and is easily the best looking football stadium in Europe!
> 
> However, the area surrounding it looks like a large abandoned wasteland.
> 
> Are there any public amenities planned near the stadium such as a high-class shopping mall to enliven some of the stadium's surrounding area?


Agreed. As you can see at the picture below there is a polar bear in the left corner.


----------



## fifa2014bra

*TSN REACHES AGREEMENT TO BROADCAST EURO 2012 AND 2016*

TSN announced today it has reached a broad multimedia rights agreement with the Union of European Football Associations (UEFA) for the upcoming UEFA European Football Championships (EURO). TSN and TSN2 will be the exclusive home in Canada for UEFA EURO 2012 and UEFA EURO 2016, which will feature the top European national teams competing in one of the world's most prestigious championships.

RDS and RIS will be the exclusive French-language television broadcasters for both championships.

The agreement allows TSN to provide extensive and exclusive live coverage of UEFA EURO 2012 and 2016 across a variety of its multimedia platforms. This includes in-progress and post-match highlights across key CTVglobemedia outlets.

The deal also includes media rights for the UEFA European Under-21 Championships as well as for the UEFA Women's EURO 2013.The agreement extends TSN's relationship with UEFA, the governing body for association football in Europe, having served as one of the Canadian broadcasters of UEFA EURO 2008.

"Nothing beats international competition and the success of EURO 2008 proved that this tournament has become a must-see event for Canadian sports fans," said Stewart Johnston, President of TSN. "We are looking forward to working with UEFA to not only give fans world class coverage of these marquee events, but to help build the sport of soccer in Canada."

UEFA EURO 2012, Friday, June 8 – Sunday, July 1, in Poland and Ukraine, will include a total of 31 matches featuring the top-16 European national teams. The field will expand to 24 teams and 51 matches for UEFA EURO 2016 in France.

"Following a very successful experience with UEFA EURO 2008, we are extremely pleased to extend our partnership for UEFA EURO with TSN for the next two tournaments," said Guy-Laurent Epstein, Marketing Director of UEFA Events SA. "With interest in football growing significantly in North America TSN will no doubt provide great visibility for UEFA's national team competitions through their promotional and programming capacity. This long-term partnership demonstrates the strength of the EURO as a global property and, together with TSN, we are committed to further enhancing it in the future." 

Source


----------



## fifa2014bra

*UEFA Warn Ukraine Over Euro2012*

UEFA have told Ukraine to ensure that there is no government interference in the country's footballing setup or risk losing hosting rights to Euro2012.

UEFA have issued an ostensibly stark warning to Ukraine over governmental interference in footballing matters. Ukraine could be suspended and see their status as co-hosts of Euro2012 taken away if they do not take appropriate measures by February 4th.

Secretary general Gianni Infantino explained the issue in broad terms, characterizing it as "political interference in the running of Ukrainian football."

Threats of this type rarely materialize. There have been many instances over the years where FIFA and UEFA have threatened similar action, but normally countries satisfy the criteria of separating government and sport by the deadline.

However, if Ukraine does fail to meet the deadline, then the participation of Shakhtar Dontesk in the Champions League would be disallowed as well, which would mean Roma would automatically qualify for the quarter-finals. 

Source


----------



## GrimFadango

^^Polish government should do the same after Euro, concrete heads gtfo!


----------



## Padrezas

wow. Poland is building stadiums and I haven't heard that they have done so much right now. I hope will have opportunity to go the Poland more than Ukrain. And to see chanpionship. 

In which country gonna be the final stage ?


----------



## DocentX

*Wrocław* stadium and motorway bridge under construction:










*Wrocław* airport - terminal 2










*Gdańsk* stadium










*Gdańsk* airport - terminal 2


----------



## AlekseyVT

Padrezas said:


> In which country gonna be the final stage ?


Quarterfinals - Warsaw and Gdansk (Poland), Kyiv and Donetsk (Ukraine);
Semifinals - Warsaw and Donetsk;
Final - Kyiv.


----------



## Elvenking

What about 3rd place match?


----------



## lukaszek89

^^I don't think there is such thing during Euro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Elvenking said:


> What about 3rd place match?


There are no such match at Euro since 1980. Both teams which lose in the semifinals will be awarded bronze medals.


----------



## Elvenking

Of course! Sorry, I forgot


----------



## EGOista

pic of part of elevation of the Gdańsk stadium




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tompson

*DONBASS ARENA*


----------



## lukaszek89

cool :yes:


----------



## Harisson

*KYIV - Olympic Stadium*












NMAISTER007 said:


> Heres a good update, the started to install the supports for the facade


----------



## Harisson

Donbass Arena at night :cheers:



Dimms said:


>


----------



## Harisson

*External screens Metalist will be informed about upcoming games and tickets sold* 

31/01/2011



Gudzella said:


>


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv Stadium*

22/01/2011



















http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/Lviv_Arena_photos_22_01_2011


----------



## AUTO

Warsaw


----------



## Sylver

Those renders look beautiful. Final should be in Warsaw


----------



## drowningman666

why so?? Kiev stadium will be bigger and wonderful too


----------



## Husarz

drowningman666 said:


> why so?? Kiev stadium will be bigger and wonderful too


Logistics alone dictate it should be in Warszawa. 

Unless its a Ukraine vs Russia Final :nuts:


----------



## Harisson

AlekseyVT said:


> Quarterfinals - Warsaw and Gdansk (Poland), Kyiv and Donetsk (Ukraine);
> Semifinals - Warsaw and Donetsk;
> Final - Kyiv.


:cheers:


----------



## Pher

Sylver said:


> Those renders look beautiful. Final should be in Warsaw





Husarz said:


> Logistics alone dictate it should be in Warszawa.
> 
> Unless its a Ukraine vs Russia Final :nuts:


And the quarter final should be in Wroclaw, not Gdansk. Logistics alone dictate it too, because the stadium is by the international motorway going at least from Germany, to the east, just near the Ukraine.

Stop it, cause it's leads to nowhere.


----------



## Nightcom

Warsaw 13.02.2011


----------



## Marbur66

Sylver said:


> Those renders look beautiful. Final should be in Warsaw


Obviously UEFA wants the biggest stadium to host the final. Posts like yours just cause pissing contests to begin.


----------



## KMWTW

*Gdansk*






































photo by Falcao5


----------



## Harisson

*KYIV - Olympic Stadium*












Playmaker said:


> Some images from the official web site.
> 
> 10 February 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facade works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 February 2011





orland said:


> Some details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nsc-olymp.com/uk/news/174-fence-and-granit


----------



## dino2010




----------



## dino2010

*WROCLAW *













































































































http://www.geodimex.pl/galeria%2022_11_k.html


----------



## Harisson

*LVIV*





































http://stadion.lviv.ua/ru/stadion_Lviv_EURO-2012_photo


----------



## dino2010

http://galeria.trojmiasto.pl/Bursztynowa-PGE-Arena-w-sniegu-62792.html?id_watki=1176&pozycja=18#foto


----------



## seklh




----------



## Harisson




----------



## Poul_

*Warsaw:*



















*Wrocław:*





































*Gdansk:*



















:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## love-qatar

i love the looks of the staduim
they looks amazing
good luck Poland


----------



## LADEN

Damn nice stadia being built here! Got any Ukriane updates?


----------



## Sylver

Wow Gdansk is looking amazing


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv - Olympic Stadium*



Bohdan Astro said:


> 11:45
> *Big Lift*
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/353823/


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv Stadium
*



























http://stadion.lviv.ua/ru/item/1


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv Airport*





































http://areny.lviv.ua/uk/component/datsogallery/viewcategory/150.html


----------



## Harisson

*Donetsk Airport*



vanbasten said:


> http://www.altcom.ua/gallery/68


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv Boryspil, terminal D:*










More here:

http://ukraine2012.gov.ua/photo/46339.html


----------



## Harisson

*Big Lift in Kyiv* 11/03/2011



zaEURO said:


>


----------



## Mo Rush

May I make the suggestion that large images be redirected to the individual stadium threads? Perhaps this thread can be for those who want to follows news, progress and only view small to medium sized images?


----------



## Sylver

Mo Rush said:


> May I make the suggestion that large images be redirected to the individual stadium threads? Perhaps this thread can be for those who want to follows news, progress and only view small to medium sized images?


Yessss i have been wanting this for a while now.


----------



## Nightcom

Warsaw


----------



## LADEN

So much construction for the two countries! Is Poland and Ukraine developed countries?


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ Rather incomparable since Poland is few times richer and it's the country with the very high human development index (HDI 2010)

*GDP (official exchange rate) *
Ukraine $136.6 billion (2010 est.), population 45mln
Poland $470 billion (2010 est.), population 38mln


----------



## smuthny

LADEN said:


> (...) Is Poland and Ukraine developed countries?


:facepalm:

Poland is 3 times reacher and deweloped comparing to Columbia...(HDI and GPD index 2010)


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*


tov_tob said:


>


----------



## hempbeat

Elvenking said:


> ^^ You are wrong. Stadium thread is called "POLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News". This is general Euro 2012 preparations thread.


Im not wrong. STADIUMS and SPORT arenas - not infrastructure like roads, hotels and train stations.
And its not general Euro 2012 preparations. The topic you are talking about is here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744

There is a place for another investments, here is only for sports facilities


----------



## Sponsor

hempbeat said:


> Im not wrong. STADIUMS and SPORT arenas - not infrastructure like roads, hotels and train stations.
> And its not general Euro 2012 preparations. The topic you are talking about is here:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744
> 
> There is a place for another investments, here is only for sports facilities


You're wrong, sorry. 
The title says it's about E2012 in general.
You can post low resolution pictures of stadiums here though.

btw. the thread you suggested is in another section...


----------



## elpolaco

Yes but this section names STADIUMS AND SPORTS ARENAS and in this threat should be only stadiums pictures


----------



## Dantiscum

hempbeat is right. We are in the "Stadiums and Sport Arenas" section here. There is another thread, that is called EURO 2012: Poland and Ukraine preparations  and it's in the "Projects and Construction" section. Unfortunately most of the people post exactly the same things in the both threads. We should concentrate on stadiums in this thread and report about other project in the second one.


----------



## metros11

Does it really matter?


----------



## Harisson

*Big Lift in Kyiv*


Mr.Greenfield said:


>


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*


Shulc said:


> http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/stadion_Lviv_Arena_foto_25_03_2011


----------



## CHRISTOPHER06

President Theodore Roosevelt established the first national monument, Devils Tower in Wyoming, on September He established eighteen national monuments, although only nine still retain that designation.


----------



## Harisson

*Big Lift in Kyiv*


Aries_ said:


>


----------



## lukaszek89

*Massive demand for UEFA EURO 2012 tickets
*

More than 12 million requests have been made for UEFA EURO 2012 finals tickets between the window for applications opening on 1 March and closing yesterday, 31 March. 

The sale of tickets for the UEFA European Football Championship taking place in Poland and Ukraine between 8 June and 1 July 2012 closed on Thursday 31 March with an impressive total of 12,149,425 ticket requests made by fans worldwide. This is an all-time record for the UEFA European Football Championship and represents an increase of more than 17% from UEFA EURO 2008.

With applications from no fewer than 206 countries worldwide, the demand for the various types of ticket available for UEFA EURO 2012 has exceeded supply for all matches of the final tournament. This means that lotteries will be carried out in order to allocate tickets. The lotteries will be made by UEFA under notary supervision between 19 and 22 April, and successful applicants will be informed via email before the end of April.

Polish and Ukrainian citizens have shown huge interest in purchasing tickets, to such an extent that nearly 88% of the overall requests have originated from the co-host nations. Among other countries with high application numbers, Germany with 2.82%, Russia with 1.16% and Switzerland with 1.00%, reflect the strong desire of their fans to attend UEFA EURO 2012.

The tremendous success of the ticket sales underlines the huge interest among football supporters in the finals in Poland and Ukraine, and proves that the event is eagerly awaited not only in the two host nations but also around the globe. Millions of fans are looking forward to a three-week celebration of the best that European national-team football has to offer in the summer of 2012.

http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/news/newsid=1614219.html#massive+demand+uefa+euro+2012+tickets


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*


NMAISTER007 said:


> The lift of the roof is complete


----------



## Sponsor

Finally, but I still have a feeling that Kyiv is moving quite slow.

_btw. remember to stick to the small size pictures_


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*


Tushkan said:


> View from King Cross Leopolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South view


----------



## Harisson

*Donetsk*


----------



## DjSzuli

Gdansk


----------



## RobH

What a beast!


----------



## MS20

Just outstanding. It's going to be a brilliant tournament.


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw*



szumar said:


> A ja mam coś jeszcze z piątku


----------



## Marbur66

DjSzuli said:


> Gdansk


I love that pic! The stadium looks really impressive from this angle. :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

up


----------



## STEN15

1.Donetsk
2.Gdańsk
3.Warsaw
4.Kyiv
5.Wrocław
6.Poznań
7.Lviv
8.Kharkiv


----------



## STEN15

josemi said:


> olympic track is the cancer of the stadiums


+ 1 000 000 000


----------



## DocentX

STEN15 said:


> 1.Donetsk
> 2.Gdańsk
> 3.Warsaw
> 4.Kyiv
> 5.Wrocław
> 6.Poznań
> 7.Lviv
> 8.Kharkiv


For me:

1. Warsaw
2. Gdansk and Donetsk
3. Wroclaw and Kyiv
4. Poznan
5. Lviv
6. Kharkiv


----------



## Harisson

*For voting have another thread:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*



Bohdan Astro said:


>


----------



## Kakarotto

*Warsaw*


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw* :

view from across the river:



michal1701 said:


> Z wczoraj


new pic:



wloclawianin said:


> Byście mnie zabili pewnie jak bym wrzucił tu 51 zdjęć, dlatego tylko wrzucę niewielką ich część - jakieś 49 :lol: (oczywiście żart).
> 
> Wszystkie fotki mojego autorstwa dostępne w galerii, gdzie także sporo jest zdjęć samych uczestników (kilku z was może mieć na pamiątkę foto  )
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start the tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dach robi niewątpliwie piorunujące wrażenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdn...





wloclawianin said:


> Krzesełka...tu to dopiero były sesje zdjęciowe :lol:





wloclawianin said:


> cdn...





wloclawianin said:


> Nasuwa mi się tu hasło: "Dzieci...schodzimy już na dół" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I takie na pożegnanie ze stadionem


new panoramas:



wloclawianin said:


> jeszcze wczorajsze panoramy


----------



## michal_OMB

*Warsaw National Stadium*



JeV said:


> Bonus do piątkowej wycieczki. Autor: A. Snigurowicz:


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*


Mr.Greenfield said:


>


----------



## begleca

Gdansk and Warsaw stadiums are the best


----------



## Mo Rush

Let's keep the larger images for the invidual stadium threads please.


----------



## Harisson

*Donetsk*



























































































SemX


----------



## DjSzuli

Gdansk:









Artur Ryś


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*




























More


----------



## Cyganie

Fantastic pictures of Donbass Arena! In terms of stadiums, it will be the best EURO so far, IMO! :cheers:


----------



## Maartendev

Stadiums for this Euro are really great, and great progress has been made on the to be constructed stadiums.

The UEFA was earlier really concerned if Poland & Ukraine could get the job done but if i look at this then it is all going according to plan.


----------



## Marbur66

To me, Gdansk's stadium looks incredible from the outside. I love the colour and the shape, and it's my favourite stadium which will be used during the tournament.


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*


----------



## Harisson

*Donetsk*



WFInsider said:


> *75th Anniversary of FC Shakhtar*





WFInsider said:


>


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*

August 2009 - April 2011


----------



## sielwolf

JDFD said:


> The Dombass Arena


actually its Dumbass Arena


----------



## Harisson

sielwolf said:


> actually its Dumbass Arena


WTF? You are a troll?


----------



## Ulv

^^ I think he is


----------



## Harisson

Ulv said:


> ^^ I think he is


This is not funny


----------



## Ulv

Don't care  haters gonna hate, trolls gonna troll. This world is not perfect. Just skip it.


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*

Start facade glazing








by tov_tob


----------



## JDFD

Very very nice kay:


----------



## DjSzuli

Gdansk


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*










10/07/2011




































http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/stadion_lviv_photo_10_07_2011


----------



## Sponsor

Is that final seating pattern?


----------



## Harisson

Sponsor said:


> Is that final seating pattern?





> So a stadium in Lviv will look inside


http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/stadion_lviv_photo_10_07_2011


----------



## MiguelWawa

Harisson said:


> This is not funny


C'mon! It kinda is!


----------



## adeaide




----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*






























Mr.Greenfield said:


> *01/08/2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stadion.lviv.ua


----------



## Marbur66

The exterior facade of Kiev's stadium is looking good! Should be sweet when it's completed.


----------



## ryjek

Marbur66 said:


> The exterior facade of Kiev's stadium is looking good! Should be sweet when it's completed.


Actually, the whole stadium is looking great


----------



## Gpinico

cool


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*


lpftv said:


>


----------



## Harisson

*Donetsk*


adeaide said:


>


----------



## hempbeat

These colors are stunning:nuts:


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*


Mr.Greenfield said:


>


----------



## Ulv

First match in PGE Arena:































































lechia.net


----------



## Ulv

MHL said:


> http://lechia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4162


...


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*









http://video.untc.ua/euro-2012/en/


----------



## ja.centy

I'd be interested to see some pictures of the Ukrainian stadia in aerial view from farther perspective, e.g. city panorama (unless I've missed that on previous pages).

Is it possible to get them posted here?

-


----------



## lukaszek89

*The German team will use the "Dwor Oliwski" in Poland as accomodation during the EURO2012.*


----------



## Harisson

*Donetsk *


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/view/354265/


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*


Mr.Greenfield said:


> :cucumber::cucumber::cucumber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nsc-olymp.com/


----------



## lukaszek89

*Gdańsk, PGE Arena
*

by PRS28


----------



## Tompson

*DONBASS ARENA*


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*









http://video.untc.ua/euro-2012/en/


----------



## lukaszek89

Dutch team will stay in Krakow during Euro 2012.


----------



## adeaide




----------



## Harisson

^^
ld:


----------



## Marbur66

lukaszek89 said:


> Dutch team will stay in Krakow during Euro 2012.


How do these teams already know where they will play their group matches? What if the Netherlands has their group games in Donetsk?


----------



## Dantiscum

they'll fly to each match anyway - even if they play three matches in Gdańsk


----------



## Sylver

Marbur66 said:


> How do these teams already know where they will play their group matches? What if the Netherlands has their group games in Donetsk?


The top teams always choose early so they can get the best and most comfortable location for their team to practice and get comfortable.


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*

_Facade_


pyvovarcyk said:


>


_Grass_


pyvovarcyk said:


> 16/09/2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/Lviv_satdion_gazon_photo_16_09_2011


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*

:cheers:


----------



## konik93

nice! :cheers:


----------



## Harisson

*Donetsk*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/donbassarena/


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*






























































http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/Lviv_arena_photos_22_09_2011


pyvovarcyk said:


>


----------



## Harisson

*President of Ukraine visited the Olympic Stadium in Kyiv*























































http://nsc-olymp.com/ru/news/318-president-visit-2011-09-23


----------



## Marbur66

^^^^
What is that building in front of the Olympic stadium?


----------



## Harisson

Marbur66 said:


> ^^^^
> What is that building in front of the Olympic stadium?


hotel


----------



## Cyganie

Olympic Stadium in Kyiv looks fantastic, one of the best in the world with running track!


----------



## Widur

Cyganie said:


> Olympic Stadium in Kyiv looks fantastic, one of the best in the world with running track!


The stadium is stunning inside. Simply... Ukrainian Maracana


----------



## earth intruder

We're going to have amazing Euro next year!!!


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*


Mr.Greenfield said:


> Some Photoshop from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nsc-olymp.com/uk/gallery/september-2011


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv* (Photoshop)


----------



## Sponsor

Lviv is my favourite among all ukrainian Euro stadiums kay:


----------



## DocentX

Sponsor said:


> Lviv is my favourite among all ukrainian Euro stadiums kay:


And I have to admit that I don't like it that much, although it's much better then Kharkov.


----------



## DocentX

*Wroclaw*



prestidigitator said:


>


----------



## dino2010

Wroclaw is beautiful !!!


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^^^That view of Wrocław stadium and Ślęża mountain in the "backyard" is a real killer - love it, thanks :cheers:


----------



## MS20

Yep the Euro's will be amazing. If the football is as good as 08, this will be the best Euro's ever. No offence to Austria/Switzerland, but these are two big time countries and the stadiums reflect that.


----------



## AUTO

JeV said:


>





cekin86 said:


>


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ wembley pitch ?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^admire your sense of humor but Wembley is just a little doggy compare to our great & beautyful rotweiler


----------



## Sponsor

But we don't have any pitch yet. They do.


----------



## masterpaul

Torba said:


> Yes, open! The picture is same as in Warsaw & Wroclaw. Warsaw not finished in constuction, but Arena Lviv was finished. So this is different. By inner work both fall behind (together with Wroclaw).


Wroclaw stadium in it self is completed (there doing adjustments, and adding the final touches), the area around is close to completion. However Lvivs stadium is still lacking some parts of the roof and some seats, the club building (building inner walls, painting them) etc, and this is why all the the photos are showing the opposite stands. This is more of an opening of 3 stands, even though the main stand was open too; even though it should had not been open, due to ongoing construction (safety hazard).

But at the end of the day, this aint important, all stadiums will be completely finished by Euro 2012


----------



## katsuma

oizo2k10 said:


> ^^ Is this real? *Why they were so hurry? *Does it make any sense?


Because they promised to Platini... :lol:


----------



## konik93

^^ As a confirmation

Wrocław


pawel19-87 said:


> fot. MEBLE KUCHENNNE Stelmach


----------



## Torba

konik93 said:


> ^^ As a confirmation
> Wrocław


Great achievement Wrocław!
When people held a next regular visit the stadium in Warsaw? Was it done with fanfare or not?

Together to Euro-2012!


----------



## katsuma

Torba said:


> Great achievement Wrocław!
> When people held a next regular visit the stadium in Warsaw? Was it done with fanfare or not?
> 
> Together to Euro-2012!


You're repeating yourself buddy... (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85227214&postcount=7697)


----------



## Torba

katsuma said:


> You're repeating yourself buddy...


Don't worry friend.


----------



## konik93

Wtf
Mike give it up :nuts:

Warsaw by Noxid


----------



## Harisson




----------



## katsuma

^^ Oh my God, Harrison, what a fail! 

Actually, Poland must be jealous of Ukraine, where everything's perfect. :lol:


----------



## Ulv

^^:lol:


----------



## Harisson

katsuma said:


> ^^ Oh my God, Harrison, what a fail!
> 
> Actually, Poland must be jealous of Ukraine, where everything's perfect. :lol:


Not so bad in Ukraine 

Meanwhile in Warsaw Airport hno:


----------



## Ulv

> Not so bad in Ukraine


As some of people say, there is no accidents only at cemeteries.


----------



## katsuma

Harisson said:


> Not so bad in Ukraine
> 
> Meanwhile in Warsaw Airport hno:


Yeah, Polish pilots are known to be sound.

Anyway, I can feel you're somewhat bitter about Poland, Harisson. Why is that?

But if you want to step into a smear campaign, that's not an issue whatsoever...

*Ukraine becomes Europe’s capital of organ trafficking* (http://rt.com/news/ukraine-illegal-transplant-organs-645)

*Ukraine accused of dog killing campaign ahead of Euro 2012 soccer championship* (http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...championship/2011/10/24/gIQAr6DkBM_story.html)

:cheers:


----------



## masterpaul

Harisson said:


> Not so bad in Ukraine
> 
> Meanwhile in Warsaw Airport hno:


That has nothing to do with the airport :bash: The only company doing damage control will be Boeing, as there air-planes, seem to be full of problems lately.


----------



## POLSKA GOLA

Harisson said:


> Not so bad in Ukraine
> 
> Meanwhile in Warsaw Airport hno:


I don't want to sound rude Harisson (or whatever your name is),but your anti polish feelings are becoming more and more obvious on this thread and others.
I think you need to seriously address your biterness towards your neighbour.hno:
BTW, i think a few members are seeing what i'm seeing..
The ironic thing is if anyone should be bitter it should be Poles..


----------



## Harisson

katsuma said:


> Anyway, I can feel you're somewhat bitter about Poland, Harisson. Why is that?
> 
> But if you want to step into a smear campaign, that's not an issue whatsoever...


You have mania. Relax


----------



## Harisson

POLSKA GOLA said:


> I don't want to sound rude Harisson (or whatever your name is),but your anti polish feelings are becoming more and more obvious on this thread and others.
> I think you need to seriously address your biterness towards your neighbour.hno:
> BTW, i think a few members are seeing what i'm seeing..
> The ironic thing is if anyone should be bitter it should be Poles..


I sympathized with the Poles just in connection with the tragedy, unlike *katsuma*, who enjoys the problems in Ukraine! Why is this video anti-polish?


----------



## POLSKA GOLA

Harisson said:


> I sympathized with the Poles just in connection with the tragedy, unlike *katsuma*, who enjoys the problems in Ukraine!


I understand Ukraine is a split country politcally,my buddy at works parents are from ukraine.He's a great guy actually is Boz.I know our history is mixed but we must accept the past and move on as neighbours.Sometimes it appears you delight in anything that is wrong in Poland,why is that?
As a Pole I only wish Ukranians the best,can you say the same?


----------



## POLSKA GOLA

Harisson said:


> I sympathized with the Poles just in connection with the tragedy, unlike *katsuma*, who enjoys the problems in Ukraine! Why is this video anti-polish?


Its not that post in isolation and you know it...


----------



## katsuma

Harisson said:


> You have mania. Relax


Not mania, but I may have paranoia alright. 



Harisson said:


> I sympathized with the Poles just in connection with the tragedy, unlike *katsuma*, who enjoys the problems in Ukraine!


Which tragedy? And don't imply that I enjoy problems in Ukraine. But if you start messing and try to smear Poland, you can hear something in return. Simple as that.


----------



## Harisson

katsuma said:


> Which tragedy?





> Meanwhile in Warsaw Airport hno:





katsuma said:


> But if you start messing and try to smear Poland, you can hear something in return. Simple as that.


So the first video you have so much hurt? :nuts:


katsuma said:


> Because they promised to Platini... :lol:


BTW this comment offends Ukrainians


----------



## masterpaul

Aint it our tournement? Yes having an opening in an unfinished stadium is unwise. Yes, having a water sprouting suddenly during a football match is also wrong (but that's why you have a few months to test out the stadium, to Iron out the hip-cups).

The point is that all stadiums will have issues,* DURRING EURO*, if there not tested out properly before euro. That includes both Polish and Ukrainian Stadium.

________________________________


Showing a plane's emergincy landing doesn't show that theres a problem with a countries airport (only a fool would think that).* It shows that there is a problem with Boeing's Planes alltogether*

________________________________


Theres no point of arguing which country is worse or better that doesnt matter. What matters is that the euro will be a success, and be a wonderful chance for both our countries to advertise themself, there history and inprove there tourism, and prove to be an attractive area for investors.


----------



## Harisson

POLSKA GOLA said:


> Its not that post in isolation and you know it...


During the stay at this forum, I saw many times a bad attitude to the Ukrainians from the Poles, especially in 2009-2010 when in the country was a crisis and wrote what would be taken away Euro from Ukraine.


----------



## masterpaul

Harisson said:


> *POLSKA GOLA*,
> 
> During the stay at this forum, I saw many times a bad attitude to the Ukrainians from the Poles, especially in 2009-2010 when in the country was a crisis and wrote what would be taken away Euro from Ukraine.


I think both countries were doing the same. Media trying to get hits and other crap. Fuelled by greediness, that maybe, maybe they will have the Euro all to them self.

*Both countries presumed that they might had enough stadiums ,Ironically enough the backup plan was that Germany would had been invited xD*


----------



## Harisson

Returning to the thread...

*Donetsk*


vanbasten said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/tags/донецк/users/grishin-genn/view/647536/?page=85&how=week


----------



## katsuma

Harisson said:


> ...
> Quote: Meanwhile in Warsaw Airport hno:


Well, mainly due to the pilot's skills, it wasn't a tragedy, was it?



Harisson said:


> During the stay at this forum, I saw many times a bad attitude to the Ukrainians from the Poles, especially in 2009-2010 when in the country was a crisis and wrote what would be taken away Euro from Ukraine.


It's good you've now expressed that. If I were to interpret the attitude of those Polish forumers, it could've been someone's stupidity, arrogance or maybe the opportunity for a little 'virtual' revenge for OUN-UPA massacres in Wołyń (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massacres_of_Poles_in_Volhynia) and Eastern Galicja in 1943-44, which still seems to be an unhealed wound between our nations (due to differences in the evaluation/perception of those events).


----------



## Harisson

katsuma said:


> If I were to interpret the attitude of those Polish forumers, it could've been someone's stupidity, *arrogance* or...


^^


----------



## masterpaul

...This thread is run by people that have nothing else to do.. except to take the piss out of eachother...


----------



## metros11

masterpaul said:


> ...This thread is run by people that have nothing else to do.. except to take the piss out of eachother...


Pretty much. Although Harisson is right to a certain degree, there were and still are a few Polish posters who have nothing but negative comments about Ukraine. Not all, but there are some.


----------



## Dantiscum

Harisson convinced me with his videos. Nevermind the highways, the railway, the hotels and other infrastructure. Because of the incident with the sprinklers in Gdansk and the gear up landing in Warsaw you can now definitely say - Ukraine is much more better prepared for the EURO than Poland. Well done Ukraine!


----------



## Harisson

Dantiscum said:


> Harisson convinced me with his videos. Nevermind the highways, the railway, the hotels and other infrastructure. Because of the incident with the sprinklers in Gdansk and the gear up landing in Warsaw you can now definitely say - Ukraine is much more better prepared for the EURO than Poland. Well done Ukraine!


If the Poles always show negative relative to the Ukraine, then why Ukrainians couldn't also refer to the Poles?


----------



## Dantiscum

I have nothing against it. But you make yourself funny if you show these not much meaning incidents and try to compare them with REAL problems and lack of infrastructure in the Ukraine.

Can you tell me what type of airplanes does the ukrainian air line fly and why should they be safer than the polish Boeings?


----------



## Harisson

Dantiscum said:


> I have nothing against it. But you make yourself funny if you show these not much meaning incidents and try to compare them with REAL problems and lack of infrastructure in the Ukraine.


Polish infrastructure of EU money :lol:

Ukraine builds infrastructure alone, but Poland has received $ 40 billion (!!!) from EU + Poland is 2-3 times richer than Ukraine!


*Ukraine also has good infrastructure:*
_Highways:_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332224
_Railways:_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407502
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325447
_Airports in host cities:_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1192161&page=16
_Hotels in host cities:_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=806884
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829640
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829632
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=806996


----------



## Dantiscum

So what? And this is the reason to search out some strange accidents and try to show them as a proof for a bad organisation in Poland?

Besides, as for the incident in Warsaw: everyone says this landing is a proof for very high security standards and organisation system.
Everything was perfectly prepared for a gear-up-landing: the start lane, the fire and medical cars, evacuation procedures and so on...


----------



## Harisson

Dantiscum said:


> So what? And this is the reason to search out some strange accidents and try to show them as a proof for a bad organisation in Poland?


I replied you earlier


> If the Poles always show negative relative to the Ukraine, then why Ukrainians couldn't also refer to the Poles?


----------



## Rohatynets

Stop fighting, guys :nuts: The discussion is pointless and some arguments are just an assault on logic on both sides. The Euro event is common and we are both responsible for it being a success. Poining at each-others drawbacks with victourious attitude is just counterproductive.


----------



## Torba

katsuma said:


> Well, mainly due to the pilot's skills, it wasn't a tragedy, was it?
> 
> a little 'virtual' revenge for OUN-UPA massacres in Wołyń (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massacres_of_Poles_in_Volhynia) and Eastern Galicja in 1943-44


We don't worries about the Chopin Airport in Warsaw. It's an international airport and we sure that it will be operating very well. Please also don't worry about Ukrainian infrastructure and don't touch the Volyn tragedy where polish was started (In the village of Biskupychy Verkhni (Nekhvoroshchi) 11 murdered Ukrainians (including a 3 year old girl and a 95 year old grandmother) which happened May 20, 1943). Please, stop this politic discussion!


----------



## Ulv

Torba said:


> We don't worries about the Chopin Airport in Warsaw. It's an international airport and we sure that it will be operating very well. Please also don't worry about Ukrainian infrastructure *and don't touch the Volyn tragedy where polish was started*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historiography_of_the_Volyn_tragedy (In the village of Biskupychy Verkhni (Nekhvoroshchi) * 11 murdered Ukrainians* (including a 3 year old girl and a 95 year old grandmother) which happened May 20, 1943). Please, stop this politic discussion!



If anyone has deserved for a permanent ban, it's you, *fascist*. Your stupidness is just hard to describe. I hope other Ukrainians users are ashamed of you. *Your lies are clear provocation against Polish people.*


----------



## massp88

Not sure if tickets have gone on sale as all the teams have not been set, but if they have, how are ticket sales looking? Should it be expected that most matches will sellout? Or at least come close?


----------



## Radzik21

Dear Poles and Ukrainians who quit the bid is being better at being worse. Such things always happening, unfortunately, among the various States and happen all the time. And this is only the consequence that we think of myself badly and to no good leads.

The truth is that we are neighbors and now Co-host one big event and between us regardless of nationality, culture and customs together we want to organize the best event so that the whole world talked about it in good words. Leave stories, leave the past, leave prejudices, divisions, differences. Let us be good neighbors, let us be good supporters, let us be good hosts, let's be a team here in Poland and here in Ukraine. Kibicujmy and rywalizujmy among themselves, but in sports, but let us praise won clapping loser. Let's show our people that stand on a lot that even Poland and Ukraine has not perished. Let us be open to visiting supporters, let them that we are all the same. Remember the most important is that fans who have come back to their countries when the tournament comes to an end had a very good impression of Euro 2012 with Ukraine and Poland, and that has not once wanted to come back.


----------



## katsuma

Harisson said:


> Polish infrastructure of EU money :lol:


Even better, that's the beauty of the common strategy to counteract imbalances across the EU (it seems you're making progress with selection of your arguments, Harisson ).

Again, good people of Ukraine can be proud that the road/rail infrastructure projects in their country are being done on the basis of own funding.

Ups, not quite...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81243218&postcount=641
http://www.ebrd.com/saf/search.html?type=article&country=Ukraine
http://www.eib.org/projects/loans/regions/cei/ua.htm



Torba said:


> (...) don't touch the Volyn tragedy where polish was started (In the village of Biskupychy Verkhni (Nekhvoroshchi) 11 murdered Ukrainians (including a 3 year old girl and a 95 year old grandmother) which happened May 20, 1943). Please, stop this politic discussion!


That's what I mentioned before - there are differences in the evaluation/perception of those events from each side. But be sure that the Poles remember about Wołyń.


----------



## Harisson

katsuma said:


> Ups, not quite...


Compared with investment from the EU for Poland it a penny


----------



## katsuma

Harisson said:


> Compared with investment from the EU for Poland it a penny


Probably you're right, but it doesn't matter here, as it just went to show how shallow arguments you're pulling...


----------



## Harisson

katsuma said:


> Probably you're right, but it doesn't matter here, as it just went to show how shallow arguments you're pulling...


But your arguments so strong! :lol: 

Anyway Polska strong!11


----------



## katsuma

Harisson said:


> But your arguments so strong! :lol:
> 
> Anyway Polska strong!11


If you say so... Thanks anyway.


----------



## Ulv

Harisson said:


> Anyway Polska strong!11



Are you trying to be 'cool', or have you some huge sad complex?


----------



## Harisson

Ulv said:


> Are you trying to be 'cool', or have you some huge sad complex?


I'm not cool, but Polska cool!


----------



## Ulv

Harisson said:


> I'm not cool, but Polska cool!


Indeed :lol:


----------



## lukaszek89

WTF people?


----------



## Torba

katsuma said:


> But be sure that the Poles remember about Wołyń.


Yes, we remember also. And not only the Volyn Tragedy.



katsuma said:


> Again, good people of Ukraine can be proud that the road/rail infrastructure projects in their country are being done on the basis of own funding.
> 
> Ups, not quite...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81243218&postcount=641
> http://www.ebrd.com/saf/search.html?type=article&country=Ukraine
> http://www.eib.org/projects/loans/regions/cei/ua.htm


Only little part of works is funded of European Investment Bank loans (3-5 years of long), but a lot of money at the expense of Ukrainian owners of vehicles.


----------



## Torba

Ulv said:


> Are you trying to be 'cool', or have you some huge sad complex?


Harisson, give it up.


----------



## Sylver

Seems like some Ukranians are a bit jealous of EU. Stop all the silly arguements

Imagine all the fights IF (which we likely never would) we hosted with Germany....


----------



## masterpaul

Had we had too much alkohol ?


----------



## lukaszek89

Harisson said:


> Compared with investment from the EU for Poland it a penny


so join UE. Whre is problem?


----------



## Deo

*Poland is waiting for You in 2012!*


----------



## Sylver

Beautiful^^


----------



## adonys

Respect for Austria and Switzerland. But euro 2012's stadiums are more beautiful then those of Euro 2008. 

Poland and Ukraine have done a great job.


----------



## Harisson

...


kapitan_bomba said:


> ...and Ukraine by night


----------



## Radzik21

All the stadiums I like, I dream about that once they all visit. The closest I have to Poznan from the outside but inside I saw I was not yet


----------



## andriy1988

08.11.2011


----------



## adeaide




----------



## TarasUA

*Ukraine*


----------



## Deo

*All UEFA EURO 2012 stadiums:*



Deo said:


>





TarasUA said:


>


=)


----------



## Torba

NSC Olympic, Kyiv


----------



## Mo Rush

Amazing!


----------



## zombee

*NSC Olympic, Kyiv*


----------



## zombee

*Arena Lviv stadium*


----------



## zombee

*NSC Olympic, Kyiv*


----------



## pyvovarcyk

First match. Ukraine 2-1 Austria. 15.11.2011



pyvovarcyk said:


> http://repetylo.org.ua/futbol/ukraine-2-1-austria


----------



## Guest

Amazing stadiums: congratulations. But I don´t understand why cities as *Cracow, Odessa, Dnepropetropsk, Lodz*... are not holding this EURO.


----------



## ewild

AirGranada said:


> I don´t understand why cities as *Cracow, Odessa, Dnepropetropsk, Lodz*... are not holding this EURO.


Good question, especially for Kraków and Odessa, charismatic cities not only for their countries, those taken special place in my heart.
But let Poles tell about Kraków. Odessa (imho) misses Euro first of all for lacking patriots, second for criminals in power.


----------



## Ulv

ewild said:


> first of all for lacking patriots


Do you mean local patriots?

Kraków has lost Euro because of city council's passivity. When Poznań, Wrocław and Gdańsk were making really big efforts to gain the Euro, Kraków made almost nothing. Probably the city was too confident of winning... and this was a big mistake - underestimate the rivals. But in my opinion it's even better - Kraków is always promoted, now other (but very dynamic) cities have chance to prove their value.


----------



## jwojcie

Cracow, I think mostly because of two reasons:
- not beliving in chances of Euro 2012 for Poland and Ukraine by city, and poor presentation/application because of that
- less political influence of local politicians at a time of host choosing process.
The city missed the moment when there was time for it, and then they didn't have enough political power to repair that.


----------



## ewild

Ulv said:


> Do you mean local patriots?


Yes.
Historically Odessa known as highly local patriotic city with its unique spirit - which is, alas, practically over last 20 years or more, just dissolving into pockets. Surely it's still alive, but the higher political/business level citizen has - the more this effect is. Furthermore, in fact, Odessa for a long time is controlled by Kiev (by Donetsk clan now), not by locals, who just marionettes.



> - not beliving in chances of Euro 2012 for Poland and Ukraine by city, and poor presentation/application because of that
> - less political influence of local politicians at a time of host choosing process.
> The city missed the moment when there was time for it, and then they didn't have enough political power to repair that.





> because of city council's passivity. When Poznań, Wrocław and Gdańsk were making really big efforts to gain the Euro, Kraków made almost nothing. Probably the city was too confident of winning... and this was a big mistake - underestimate the rivals.


These factors are applied to Odessa as well.
Also Odessa mayor change has been taken place not in the right time (Ruslan Bodelan 1998-2005, Eduard Hurvits 2005-2010), and both of them are far away from the football. Moreover, Hurvits and Klimov (FC Chornomorets owner, Pr. Yanukovich side) were political rivals, and decision to build Euro stadium at the site of existing one or elsewhere - was not solved at a proper time, while both sides interfered each other.

PS. Meanwhile, new Odessa stadium has been opened tonight.
Chornomorets Odesa 2:2 Karpaty Lviv
Official att. 31060


----------



## RMB2007

And so it begins:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3968312/Dogs-slaughtered-for-Euro-2012-in-Ukraine.html


----------



## Harisson

^^


> UEFA acknowledges the immediate ban on the killing of stray dogs which has been announced by the Ukrainian government


http://www.uefa.com/uefa/aboutuefa/news/newsid=1718992.html


----------



## Tobogan

edit


----------



## Swapbeck

Group A - Poland, Greece, Russia, Czech Republic.
Group B- Netherlands, Denmark, Germany, Portugal.
Group c- Spain, Italy, Rep of Ireland, Croatia.
Group D- Ukraine, Sweden, France, England.

*Group B- Group of Death.*


----------



## Harisson

Swapbeck said:


> *Group B- Group of Death.*


Group C also


----------



## Ulv

1772 said:


> If Germany wins their group (very likely) and Poland come second (likely) in theirs, they will meet up in a quarter-final in DANZIG (Gdansk) on 22 of June.
> 
> How awesome is that?! The germans will kick the sh*t out of the poles on their former soil.
> 
> Preussen Danzig! Für Deutschland!



Where is a mod? 

and especially:

Where is a psychiatrist? We have the hopeless example of moron.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

RMB2007 said:


> Gotta love the British media.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3977895/England-teams-Euro-2012-camp-is-a-DUMP.html


I wouldn't worry. The Sun is the worst tabloid newspaper in the UK (wish it closed down like the NOTW). Even the FA are rubbishing these reports. Anyone with any common sense will know this is the winter period and things will improve leading upto the tournament. I'm sure Kracow and Poland will do a great job. England will get a great reception and the England team will be happy to be there. :yes:


----------



## katsuma

*Poland - Feel Invited!*








The examples of further information sources on Poland are listed below.

(1) _*Country*_:
- http://www.poland.travel/en-gb
- http://www.lonelyplanet.com/poland
- http://wikitravel.org/en/Poland

(2) _*Organizers*_ (UEFA & pl.2012):
- http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/hostcountries/index.html
- http://www.2012.org.pl/en.html

(3) _*Host cities*_:
- http://www.warsaw-life.com
- http://www.gdansk-life.com
- http://www.poznan-life.com
- http://www.wroclaw-life.com

Any queries, give us a shout.


----------



## Rohatynets

^^

a really well done presentation. I will try to compile similar for Ukrainian cities


----------



## Rohatynets

*IT'S HIGH TIME TO SEE UKRAINE * 










Ukraine is among Lonely Planet's Top 3 Global Destinations for 2012. 











_
Some helpful links for Euro 2012 travelers_

*Countrywide:*










Ukraine All About U

Euro 2012 Portal

Discover Ukraine

Ukrain.Travel

*By host cities:*










Lviv Travel

Host City Lviv

Visit Lviv 

Lviv Life











Host City Kyiv

Kiev life










Host City Donetsk










Host City Kharkiv


----------



## Ulv

^^ Very attractive :cheers:


----------



## Arcovia




----------



## andriy1988




----------



## Torba

Super! I love Kyiv!


----------



## Turco78

is there any particular reason why kiev will host only one ucraina game, with all the respect of the wonderful but smaller donbass arena?


----------



## andriy1988

Because our president and all ruling apex in the state by birth from Donbass region,consequently they gave advantage the not amount of fans and to the imaginary patriotism.


----------



## andriy1988




----------



## Golan Trevize

I hope this is going to be a great Euro, but I really doubt it will be as good as Euro 2000 and 2004, those were great tournaments with fantastic atmospheres inside and outside the stadiums. Euro 04 in particular was brilliant, no rioting, great weather, a very friendly people, superb stadiums (3 Uefa Elite Stadiums with 50 000+ capacity), etc. Euro 2008 was a sad affair, lousy weather, no atmosphere and lousy stadiums.


----------



## Andy-i

Golan Trevize said:


> I hope this is going to be a great Euro, but I really doubt it will be as good as Euro 2000 and 2004, those were great tournaments with fantastic atmospheres inside and outside the stadiums. Euro 04 in particular was brilliant, no rioting, great weather, a very friendly people, *superb stadiums (3 Uefa Elite Stadiums with 50 000+ capacity),* etc. Euro 2008 was a sad affair, lousy weather, no atmosphere and lousy stadiums.


Most of the stadiums for 2012 are superb (only Kharkiv is a let down) including 3 with over 50K capacity


----------



## Sylver

Golan Trevize said:


> I hope this is going to be a great Euro, but I really doubt it will be as good as Euro 2000 and 2004, those were great tournaments with fantastic atmospheres inside and outside the stadiums. Euro 04 in particular was brilliant, no rioting, great weather, a very friendly people, superb stadiums (3 Uefa Elite Stadiums with 50 000+ capacity), etc. Euro 2008 was a sad affair, lousy weather, no atmosphere and lousy stadiums.


Have you seen the stadiums for this Euro? These are the nicest and newest stadiums ever for a euro.


----------



## andriy1988

Andy-i said:


> Most of the stadiums for 2012 are superb (only Kharkiv is a let down) including 3 with over 50K capacity


You wrong, a stadium in Kharkiv also is not bad.


----------



## Maartendev

andriy1988 said:


> You wrong, a stadium in Kharkiv also is not bad.


It is not a bad stadium, but i find it quite dull compared to the other stadiums for Euro 2012. The other stadiums in Ukraine are much better then this one. But we Dutch should have to do with it 
If we defeat Portugal, Germany and Denmark in this stadium it will be the best stadium in the world!


----------



## Golan Trevize

Kharkhiv Stadium reminds me of Euro 2004 Stadium in Coimbra:


----------



## Torba

Maartendev said:


> If we defeat Portugal, Germany and Denmark in this stadium it will be the best stadium in the world!


East or West, Kyiv﻿ is best! Welcome to Final of EURO-2012!


----------



## Arcovia

Golan Trevize said:


> I hope this is going to be a great Euro, but I really doubt it will be as good as Euro 2000 and 2004, those were great tournaments with fantastic atmospheres inside and outside the stadiums. Euro 04 in particular was brilliant, no rioting, great weather, a very friendly people, superb stadiums (3 Uefa Elite Stadiums with 50 000+ capacity), etc. Euro 2008 was a sad affair, lousy weather, no atmosphere and lousy stadiums.


As for weather, at least three cities (Kharkiv, Donetsk, and Kyiv) can offer the same temperatures (average high temp. of +24-25’C in June) as those in Portugal (Lisbon: +24.8’C; Porto: +22.8’C); however, it may rain more, since June is the most humid month of the year (with 60-80 mm of precipitations) in those cities.


----------



## Marbur66

Arcovia said:


> As for weather, at least three cities (Kharkiv, Donetsk, and Kyiv) can offer the same temperatures (average high temp. of +24-25’C in June) as those in Portugal (Lisbon: +24.8’C; Porto: +22.8’C); however, it may rain more, since June is the most humid month of the year (with 60-80 mm of precipitations) in those cities.


I think the weather should be fine. Might be some rain in June, but it certainly shouldn't be cold in any of the host cities.


----------



## adeaide

*Stadion Narodowy w Warszawie , 58,145 seats*


----------



## Torba

NSC Olympic, Kyiv


----------



## gameclub

RMB2007 said:


> Gotta love the British media.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3977895/England-teams-Euro-2012-camp-is-a-DUMP.html


Sorry for digging up this, but below you can see how England camp will be in the future:


----------



## Harisson

Official Promo Video of Kyiv to Euro 2012


----------



## mcraczek

Great video. Kyiv is beautiful city.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## dino2010

Some stuff from Poland:


----------



## vox tt

:eek2: fantastic!


----------



## sobota

Great !


----------



## konik93

Wrocław


----------



## Tompson

*Donetsk, Ukraine*


----------



## drowningman666

Tompson said:


> *Donetsk, Ukraine*


on this photo Donietsk looks like an amercian city


----------



## endrity

I really like Wroclaw's stadium, the single tier is just a great view.


----------



## Sylver

konik93 said:


> Wrocław


This picture is really nice 



drowningman666 said:


> on this photo Donietsk looks like an amercian city


which one?


----------



## Kakarotto

Sylver said:


> drowningman666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> on this photo Donietsk looks like an amercian city
> 
> 
> 
> which one?
Click to expand...

Maybe on this one? :lol:


----------



## Szatek

please stop that bulls*it


----------



## Marbur66

I love the surroundings of Shakhtar stadium. So green and colourful.


----------



## katsuma

Tompson said:


> *Donetsk, Ukraine*
> 
> (...)


Awesome picture!


----------



## WorldCupWatcher

Euro 2012 Poland and Ukraine Stadiums Video


----------



## oxo




----------



## Werkself

I think that in this cup comes up with the best stadium projects I ve seen, especially those in Poland. Especially in comparison to those shitty projects in Brasil.


----------



## Dyl070_DH

^^ That's not sad it is the only right choice to make for the politicians


----------



## VelesHomais

I agree, politicians tend to mess up entertainment events, they should always stay home. Too bad Ukrainian politicians can't boycott it as well, that would have been perfect.


----------



## masterpaul

Harisson said:


>


Can you play these stadiums during the daytime?


----------



## datax

b5254 said:


> Sad to say this. But many politicians seems to boycott a visit to Ukraine during the championship due to the political situation.


Honestly, who da fusk cares? I mean, a few unknown politicians will not come to Ukr., so what? This whole mess with this Timosheno is kinda bad but nothing will change, and this is going to be a great event!


----------



## Dyl070_DH

^^ It's not about the politicians itself it is about the message they send.


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

nice stadiums.


----------



## b5254

I read today that *20* construction workers has died during the construction works of the arenas to Euro 2012. 14 in Ukraine and 6 i Poland. 

8 people has died during the construction of the Kiev arena. 

3 people has died during construction of the Warsaw arena


This is not acceptable to me. During construction for Olympics in London, nobody has died, same with the construction for World Cup in Brazill.


Please spare a thought when you're visiting these arenas to these workers who never came home from work to see their friends and families.


----------



## RobH

Nothing wrong with politicians boycotting these things if they don't think it's appropriate to accept an invitation. It seems like they have good reason to in this case. It's sad when teams or athletes are forced to boycott though, that shouldn't happen because it will be the pinnacle of their careers for some.

But if Merkel, Cameron etc etc decide they want to stay away because of the current situation in Ukraine, good for them.


----------



## paf1

b5254 said:


> I read today that *20* construction workers has died during the construction works of the arenas to Euro 2012. 14 in Ukraine and 6 i Poland.
> 
> 8 people has died during the construction of the Kiev arena.
> 
> 3 people has died during construction of the Warsaw arena
> 
> 
> This is not acceptable to me. During construction for Olympics in London, nobody has died, same with the construction for World Cup in Brazill.
> 
> 
> Please spare a thought when you're visiting these arenas to these workers who never came home from work to see their friends and families.


So, please boycott EURO 2012!


----------



## b5254

paf1 said:


> So, please boycott EURO 2012!


That was not my point. 

My point was that I think 20 people dying, is way too many. Don't you think that is something we should critizise?


----------



## Rafal_T

b5254 said:


> That was not my point.
> 
> My point was that I think 20 people dying, is way too many. Don't you think that is something we should critizise?


Det mördas mer folk i Malmö än de 20 nu nämner byt ämne!

More people than those 20 are being murdered in Malmö every year so change subject

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwqpuUDS6ac


----------



## katsuma

b5254 said:


> My point was that I think 20 people dying, is way too many. Don't you think that is something we should critizise?


You're right about those sad accidents, of course.

I'm no expert in this area, but I'd probably put it down to the system of multiple sub-contracting on larger construction projects, where in the end there may be smaller sub-contracting companies with less compliance with the Health & Safety regulations. Nevertheless, an effective oversight system should allow for ensuring the H&S standards are applied by each contractor on site.


----------



## b5254

katsuma said:


> You're right about those sad accidents, of course.
> 
> I'm no expert in this area, but I'd probably put it down to the system of multiple sub-contracting on larger construction projects, where in the end there may be smaller sub-contracting companies with less compliance with the Health & Safety regulations. Nevertheless, an effective oversight system should allow for ensuring the H&S standards are applied by each contractor on site.


I guess the main problem is that they have let the economics and lowering of costs go ahead of the safety of the workers. And that Uefa etc. haven't been hard enough against the organizers.

This is not only the case with Euro 2012. It's the same situation with the construction of arenas for Olympics in Sochi.


----------



## dino2010

MEGA TYPOWANIE:


----------



## Widur

dino2010 said:


> MEGA TYPOWANIE:
> (...)


Spam=brig... Why not?


----------



## Weebie

20 people? I'm not surprised sadly.


----------



## datax

del


----------



## konik93

> 6 i Poland


Actually 4.
3 in Warsaw, 1 in Wrocław


----------



## b5254

konik93 said:


> Actually 4.
> 3 in Warsaw, 1 in Wrocław


No 6. http://www.bwint.org/default.asp?index=4048

This is also what's been reported by National Labour Inspectorate.


----------



## konik93

From other source:


> W RPA w czasie przygotowań do Mistrzostw Świata zginęły 2 osoby. Brazylia przygotowuje się do tego wydarzenia od 2 lat i na razie nikt nie zginął. *Natomiast w Polsce bilans to 3 zabitych w Warszawie i
> 1 we Wrocławiu - podaje IAR.*


2 workers were probably killed on other construction sites (roads, airports etc.)

IAR - Informacyjna Agencja Radiowa is the biggest polish news agency


----------



## WFInsider

First victims of Polish EURO:


> *Polish thugs attack English-speaking and Russian-speaking fans*
> 
> 
> About 50 hooligans punch and kick foreign supporters at a pub in Lodz, Poland
> Masked thugs targeted fans speaking English and Russian
> Witnesses to the violence said masked men pulled up in cars next to a pub and attacked anyone in sight, throwing punches and kicks. The attackers were described as young men wearing club colours of local team LKS Lodz. 'When they started to hit out, we fled inside,' one victim said. 'We barricaded the entrance.
> 
> 'Some of us remained outside, and they got the brunt of the attack.' *Two men were injured in the attack, which happened last night*. 'They forced two younger men to the ground, with multiple attackers starting to punch and kick them,' a Polish witness said. 'It was a horrible sight. I fumbled for my phone and called the police. 'They were lying motionless on the pavement. I thought they were dead.
> 
> 'After a couple of minutes, one of them started to get up, and then the second. I was very relieved.' The thugs appeared to target foreigners, and the owner of the pub refused to press charges out of fear for retaliation attacks. *Before the incident, the visitors were reported to be talking and chanting in English and Russian*.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...key-chants-Holland-stars-Krakow.html?ITO=1490

Great beginning! Congratulations, Poland!


----------



## Harisson




----------



## dino2010

WFInsider said:


> First victims of Polish EURO:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...key-chants-Holland-stars-Krakow.html?ITO=1490
> 
> Great beginning! Congratulations, Poland!


This is a vile provocation! Read some other source!


----------



## michał_

DimitriB said:


> is the roof going to be closed during the game?
> (I don't know what the weathercondition is today in Poland)


UEFA made a decision to close the roof for all group games, allegedly.


----------



## KamZolt

Fanzone in Warsaw.







by Taipei Walker http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=956


----------



## Lankosher

Guys, relax, we are here to celebrate, incidents happened, happen and will happen, same was 4 years ago and all previous tournaments. Easy, let us not screw the atmosphere up.


----------



## Poul_

WFInsider said:


> First victims of Polish EURO:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...key-chants-Holland-stars-Krakow.html?ITO=1490
> 
> Great beginning! Congratulations, Poland!


dailymail is a shit like bbc and other English tabloids


----------



## Polex




----------



## Iluminat

WFInsider said:


> First victims of Polish EURO:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...key-chants-Holland-stars-Krakow.html?ITO=1490
> 
> Great beginning! Congratulations, Poland!


in other news
http://translate.googleusercontent....752635&usg=ALkJrhhcsDK1RCMUIus1bQTQyqBIjRiqHA


----------



## Polex




----------



## Alex_Riccio

8/06/2012 *Kyiv*


----------



## Fast Bowler

WFInsider said:


> First victims of Polish EURO:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...key-chants-Holland-stars-Krakow.html?ITO=1490
> 
> Great beginning! Congratulations, Poland!


Football tournaments of this amplitude are bound to attract hooligans. I remember when England lost to Portugal during UEFA Euro 2004. Virtually every Portuguese immigrant in my town had the s**t beaten out of him by drunken chavs. Then the newly arrived E.European immigrants joined in (presumably because it looked ‘fun’) and the whole thing escalated into a mini Anglo-Polish vs. Portuguese riot. If the same thing happened in Poland, the BBC would have a field day. As it didn’t, it was barely reported.


----------



## leszekbombka

Iluminat said:


> in other news
> http://translate.googleusercontent....752635&usg=ALkJrhhcsDK1RCMUIus1bQTQyqBIjRiqHA


Russian barbarianshno:


----------



## GEwinnen

Just 2 hours to go!

Listen to this music, it will get you in the mood for one of the most exciting sports event in the world:


----------



## Alex_Riccio

*FanZone KYIV*


----------



## JimB

Fast Bowler said:


> Football tournaments of this amplitude are bound to attract hooligans. I remember when England lost to Portugal during UEFA Euro 2004. Virtually every Portuguese immigrant in my town had the s**t beaten out of him by drunken chavs. Then the newly arrived E.European immigrants joined in (presumably because it looked ‘fun’) and the whole thing escalated into a mini Anglo-Polish vs. Portuguese riot. If the same thing happened in Poland, the BBC would have a field day. As it didn’t, it was barely reported.


Let's be clear about one thing - the British media spent most of the 70's, 80's and 90's sensationalizing, seeking out and even provoking hooliganism by English football "supporters", just so that they could have a juicy story to report. Bad news sells.

So let's not try to suggest that the British media is out to get foreigners while overlooking transgressions by Brits. Nothing could be further from the truth.

That said, I do wish that the media from all countries - not just Britain - would give Poland and Ukraine a chance to host a fantastic Euro Champs before starting up with all these scare stories. Let's not assume the worst before it has even happened.


----------



## Harisson

*Lviv*


lpftv said:


>


----------



## Mannesmann

Looks great, specially Kiev and its Stadium, they look fantastic!
Does anyone know the local prices I am looking for: beer, lodging, hookers and WiFi areas? :cheers:


----------



## Mannesmann

marcin_ant said:


> This is why minister Mucha politely proposed to change hotel.
> 
> And they are not 100% "crazy nationalists" - every 10-th some people are mourning Smolensk plane crash casualties.
> 
> We know that Jaroslaw Kaczynski - brother of Lech Kaczynski which died in this plane crash is extremely angry on Russians and he blames them about this crash.
> 
> And we know that he is wrong.
> 
> But no one can stop him from mourning and honouring his died brother. We are free country and we can only talk with him or ignore him.
> 
> Unfortunately there are some people that don't like Russians - for various reasons. And they are trying to connect Smolensk with their hate to Russians.
> 
> I understand Russians. They are proud and they simple want to have fun on Euro.
> But I also understand Kaczynski (understand doesn't mean accept).
> 
> So, if you want to stay calm, there is a simple way to this. Ingnore each other.
> 
> Please Russians do not try to provoke. And don't let to be provoked.
> 
> Enjoy Euro and silently ignore these anti-russian people. Majority of Poles are friendly to Russians and want to have good relations with them.
> 
> Fortunately we are free country and some our citizens can have different opinion.
> Treat this as a value not as defect. And try to respect anyone. Until no one is aggresive everything will be OK.


I don't understand the hate between the Slavic peoples, you should be more polite with each other, is just a good opportunity for fun and sport.
From what I have seen, personally, I think both countries tried to do their best, we do not forget that both of them are former Communist countries with many economic and life quality issues, but is good that UEFA gave them this opportunity!


----------



## 1poland1

Mannesmann said:


> I don't understand the hate between the Slavic peoples, you should be more polite with each other, is just a good opportunity for fun and sport.
> From what I have seen, personally, I think both countries tried to do their best, we do not forget that both of them are former Communist countries with many economic and life quality issues, but is good that UEFA gave them this opportunity!


Nobody likes russia because it is wild country.


----------



## void0

I don't feel that it is sport's festival. Choosing Poland and Ukraine was a mistake.


----------



## dino2010

^^ Why? In the first match was exciting, a great atmosphere among supporters!


----------



## 1poland1

Choosing Russia to organisation FIFA World Cup and Winter Olympic Games was a BIG mistake (country of terror, Gulags and murdered journalists )


----------



## void0

I am watching now Russia-Czech republic, hopefully it is 2:0 already  
I don't know if it is only my, but video footage seems to be quite blurry and annoying, at least on my 46" TV and SD channel.


----------



## slawik1416

^^ i'm watching it in HD on my 50" TV. It looks really great


----------



## datax

void0 said:


> I don't feel that it is sport's festival. Choosing Poland and Ukraine was a mistake.


----------



## Barto_S

void0 said:


> I don't feel that it is sport's festival. Choosing Poland and Ukraine was a mistake.


I don't know who doesn't like more whom but one thing is clear: Poland is a small country compared to Russia and the most annoying is that the west is closer for us than to you


----------



## RobH

Two cracking matches tonight. Good start!


----------



## Laurence2011

RobH said:


> Two cracking matches tonight. Good start!


^^ indeed! lot's of drama and of course goals! :banana:


----------



## Igor L.

1poland1 said:


> Nobody likes russia because it is wild country.


kay::rofl:kay:


----------



## WFInsider

Good game, victory on class. Dzagoev is awesome, all team played very good, and without yellow cards.

There were many fan zones in Russia today, many people are celebrating on the streets just like it was 4 years ago :banana: .


----------



## VelesHomais

dino2010 said:


> ^^ Why? In the first match was exciting, a great atmosphere among supporters!


His location explains why


----------



## Barto_S

Unfortunately, Russia defeated the Czechs for whom I kept my fingers crossed with all my heart.

what a pity


----------



## WFInsider

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## cornelinho




----------



## WFInsider

^^ Kerzh is incredible forward, just didn't have luck today. It's just a first game, he will score goals, I am sure.


----------



## cornelinho

WFInsider said:


> ^^ Kerzh is incredible forward, just didn't have luck today. It's just a first game, he will score goals, I am sure.


and i do believe you ) again )


----------



## Zacu

Barto_S said:


> Unfortunately, Russia defeated the Czechs for whom I kept my fingers crossed with all my heart.
> 
> what a pity


----------



## AUTO




----------



## Barto_S

it is known that the Poles naturally favor the Czechs that we like but I admire that Russia has a good team


----------



## lukaszek89

President of Poland-Bronislaw Komorowski, President of Italy-Giorgio Napolitano and probably King of Spain- Juan Carlos will watch the game in Gdansk, Poland.


Gdansk:


----------



## lukaszek89

Spanish and Italian fans in Gdansk:


----------



## RobH

lukaszek89 said:


> President of Poland-Bronislaw Komorowski, President of Italy-Giorgio Napolitano and probably King of Spain- Juan Carlos will watch the game in Gdansk, Poland.
> 
> 
> Gdansk:


That roof is huge compared with the height of the stands, seems like an unusual arrangement there. Quite strking though.


----------



## Mmaciek

08.06.2012
First day of Euro 2012 in Wroclaw, Poland


----------



## ValeryiPhil

alwn said:


> Germans taking the polish city of Lwow after 71 years..
> 
> for the next match Army Group South will move on Ukraine in Harkov for the restoration of the famous battle of Harkov just after 70 years


Lviv was founded by king Danylo Romanovich in the 13th century. Danylo Romanovich was a king of Kievan Rus which now called Ukraine. Lviv is ukrainian city.


----------



## Harisson

alwn said:


> *Germans taking the polish city of Lwow after 71 years.. *
> 
> for the next match Army Group South will move on Ukraine in Harkov for the restoration of the famous battle of Harkov just after 70 years
> 
> pS just an innocent joke to calm down the sides


Provocation? No need to start this.


----------



## KamZolt

1poland1 said:


> ^^
> Big match today
> 
> Spain 3:1 Italy :tongue4:


No way. It's going to be a draw. We all know how Italians play.

*EURO 2012*​


----------



## lukaszek89

^^Don't react to such posts. Report such posts to mods. Trolls managed to close this thread not so long ago-they are now brigged.


Warsaw:


----------



## lukaszek89

^^reported to mods


Fans in Warsaw:


----------



## JimB

This is going to be a very strange tournament for the England team. They are used to having more travelling fans at their games than any other nation. In Portugal in 2004, England fans even seemed to outnumber Portugal fans in the Stadio da Luz. Incredible.

But this year - maybe because the current England team is so poor; maybe because England fans have been let down by the players too many times before; maybe because of the recession; maybe because of the British media's gratuitously sensational and negative reporting of the likelihood of England fans being targeted by hooligans in Poland and Ukraine - only 3,000 or so England fans have bothered to travel.

So England fans will, this year, be outnumbered by most other countries. A complete turnaround from the norm.

That might, in some strange way, help the England team. Less pressure. Less expectation.

They'll still do well to get out of their group, though, given how average the players and manager are.


----------



## dino2010

WOOOOOWWW !!!! Respect!!
~~200.000 Polish fans sing! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbvzgEU_qA0&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## RobH

I still think we ought to finish second in that group, even with the transitionary nature of our team and a fresh manager.


----------



## JimB

RobH said:


> I still think we ought to finish second in that group, even with the transitionary nature of our team and a fresh manager.


Anything's possible. It'll be a tight group, I reckon. And I'll be surprised if it's an entertaining group.

England could get through but:

a) France are currently in form. A far better team than they were at the time of their shameful WC 2010 exit.

b) Ukraine will, as a host nation, be very dangerous.

c) Other than the recent friendly at Wembley, we never beat Sweden!


----------



## Yerba

FanZone in Warsaw.
Portugal fans before Portugal-German match:




German fans before match:




And German after win match:








Portugal fans dont be heppy and go sleep...


----------



## Harisson

*Kyiv*


Igor L. said:


> *FanZone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ crazy fan from England :nuts: ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nsc-olimpiyskiy.com.ua
> http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/
> http://ruzhaya-aka-by.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

JimB said:


> b) Ukraine will, as a host nation, be very dangerous.


Your media full of liars!

Tens of thousands of Dutch fans in Kharkiv (city is close to the Russian border). Everyone is happy!


----------



## Yerba

Media in Britain are very biased and they doing everything for more audience.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Harisson said:


> Your media full of liars!


He meant the national team.
They are strong etc


----------



## lukaszek89

Poznan:


----------



## Harisson

www.sercan.de said:


> He meant the national team.
> They are strong etc


Not sure about this 
Thanks to the british media, many fans did not come.


----------



## Igor L.

*Lviv, Ukraine*

German and Portuguese fans in Lviv



Tushkan said:


>


----------



## lukaszek89

Gdansk:


----------



## Yerba

Irish fans in Poznan:


----------



## lukaszek89

Poznan:


----------



## JimB

Guys, can I ask once again that you don't post quite so many photos.

Most of them are very similar. So please just pick the very best ones rather than posting all of them.

Posting so many photos is only slowing the page loading. Very frustrating!

Thanks.


----------



## Igor L.

JimB said:


> Can I also politely ask that posters don't post (and especially don't quote) massive blocks of photos. Each page is now taking too long to load.


 I'm sorry, I have only just noticed your request. OK=)


----------



## Igor L.

JimB said:


> Guys, can I ask once again that you don't post quite so many photos.
> 
> Most of them are very similar. So please just pick the very best ones rather than posting all of them.
> 
> Posting so many photos is only slowing the page loading. Very frustrating!
> 
> Thanks.


Once again - I'm sorry...


----------



## JimB

Igor L. said:


> Once again - I'm sorry...


No problem, fella. It's not your fault.

It might only be me suffering from slow loading.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw Fan Zone- 100,000 people?*


----------



## TEBC

rychlik said:


>


Warsaw?? amazing pic


----------



## dino2010

^^ Yes, this is Warsaw


----------



## DocentX

TEBC said:


> Warsaw?? amazing pic


Biggest football fan zone ever :cheers:

I love also these photos :




























:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## master_klon

I wouldn't say it's the biggest fan zone. The Dutch may have the best.


I like all these blocks of pictures.  Keep them coming, or seeing as some are reposted from another thread, can I have the link to where we can find them?


----------



## Igor L.

Ireland-Croatia: 1-3 
Congratulations to the Croats.


----------



## Cyganie

DocentX said:


> Biggest football fan zone ever :cheers:


As far as I know, the biggest one so far was 2006 in Berlin, but I'm not 100 % sure.


----------



## Zacu

*Croatian hooligans riots in Poznan





*


----------



## Zacu

Before Croatia-Ireland


----------



## lukaszek89

^^Intra Croatian fights




> *Russia football federation calls for respect from its fans after violence*
> 
> WARSAW, POLAND - Russia's football federation warned its fans Sunday that hooliganism could cost the team vital points at Euro 2012 after UEFA opened disciplinary proceedings into reports of violence by supporters at the team's first match.
> 
> Video emerged Saturday of Russia fans fighting with stadium stewards in Wroclaw and UEFA also says it is investigating reports by anti-racism experts of abuse directed at Czech players during Russia's 4-1 victory.
> 
> In a statement posted on its website, the Football Union of Russia called on its large contingent of travelling fans to "Respect yourself, your home and your team."
> 
> The statement praised the majority of its fans for their boisterous support of the team but said political statements "have no place in the stands" and told supporters to co-operate fully with match organizers.
> 
> Friday's incidents flared before Russia takes on Poland in a highly charged Group A match in Warsaw on Tuesday — a Russian national holiday when fans plan to march from the city centre to the stadium.


http://www.guelphmercury.com/news/w...alls-for-respect-from-its-fans-after-violence


----------



## Zacu

Today Croats entered the picture of a man who was sentenced for serious war crimes. I assume that the Poles do not mind because they are not Russians.











*
Russians are forbidden imperial flag. That would be like to ban Union Jack for Englishman. Why is imperial flag problem?*


----------



## Zacu

lukaszek89 said:


> ^^Intra Croatian fights


Especially when they attacking the Polish police.
But, i have question: why is russian imperial flag problem for Polish?


----------



## lukaszek89

Ask the organizator- UEFA. Stadiums belong to UEFA now. And stop flaming here.


----------



## Yerba

Police will be find all guys who broken law like russian who beat volunteer.


----------



## Deo

Zacu said:


> *Croatian hooligans riots in Poznan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F*ck out from Poland!


----------



## Yerba

Irish fan in Poznan.They all time sing... XD





More videos:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Harisson said:


> www.sercan.de said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the EURO capacity?
> 
> Actually can somebody make a list for all stadiums=
> 
> "real" Capacity and EURO 2012 capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexandru.mircea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right!
> 
> Complete comparison between full capacity and UEFA capacity:
> 
> Warsaw: 58,145 / 50,000
> Gdansk: 43,615 / 40,000
> Wroclaw: 42,771 / 40,000
> Poznan: 41,609 / 40,000
> 
> Kyiv: 70,050 / 60,000
> Donetsk: 52,518 / 50,000
> Kharkiv: 38,633 / 35,000
> Lviv: 34,915 / 30,000
> 
> The two largest stadiums are losing the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Luckily, it appears that UEFA did not respect the official "UEFA capacity" it has announced on their website. The real capacities were more or less respected. That's great.
---


Also, everybody please don't post pictures with people on the streets or videos with fans fighting and other discussions related to sports. This thread is about the stadiums and the rest of the tournament's infrastructure. You're welcome to use the thread from the sports section.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

www.sercan.de said:


> Warsaw: 58,145 / 50,000
> 
> That can't be true.
> 
> Poland-Greece:
> att. 56,070
> http://www.uefa.com/newsfiles/euro/2012/2003319_fr.pdf


I know, but that's what they said on their own website: http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/season=2012/hostcountries/poland/city=3149/stadium/index.html


----------



## miran92

Zacu said:


> But, i have question: why is russian imperial flag problem for Polish?


It might have something to do with the fact that in times of Russian Empire, parts of modern day Poland were under Russian control and Poles probably aren't really happy about that. And seeing Imperial flag probably triggers some emotions in Poles.
+Poland and Russia aren't really 'best friends', are they?
That's just my unbiased point of view


----------



## vanbasten88

miran92 said:


> It might have something to do with the fact that in times of Russian Empire, parts of modern day Poland were under Russian control and Poles probably aren't really happy about that. And seeing Imperial flag probably triggers some emotions in Poles.
> +Poland and Russia aren't really 'best friends', are they?
> That's just my unbiased point of view


Thank you for answering reasonably, Euro history isn't my strong suit, so I was curious myself after the orignial question. cheers:cheers::cheers:


----------



## rychlik

master_klon said:


> I wouldn't say it's the biggest fan zone. The Dutch may have the best.
> 
> 
> I like all these blocks of pictures.  Keep them coming, or seeing as some are reposted from another thread, can I have the link to where we can find them?


Read somewhere in a paper that it's supposed to be the biggest yet for a Euro Championship, able to hold 100,000. The pic does look like it.


----------



## rychlik

Deo said:


> F*ck out from Poland!


Concerning hooligan fights, now I am wondering about Poland vs Russia on Tuesday. Some Russians might not return to Russia the same. Hooligans ruin it for everybody.


----------



## rychlik

Igor L. said:


> Ireland-Croatia: 1-3
> Congratulations to the Croats.


Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## TEBC

Which sport is bigger in Poland? Volleyball or Football?


----------



## Sylver

lukaszek89 said:


> ^^Intra Croatian fights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia football federation calls for respect from its fans after violence
> 
> WARSAW, POLAND - *Russia's football federation warned its fans Sunday that hooliganism could cost the team vital points at Euro 2012 after UEFA opened disciplinary proceedings into reports of violence by supporters at the team's first match.*
> 
> Video emerged Saturday of Russia fans fighting with stadium stewards in Wroclaw and UEFA also says it is investigating reports by anti-racism experts of abuse directed at Czech players during Russia's 4-1 victory.
> 
> In a statement posted on its website, the Football Union of Russia called on its large contingent of travelling fans to "Respect yourself, your home and your team."
> 
> The statement praised the majority of its fans for their boisterous support of the team but said political statements "have no place in the stands" and told supporters to co-operate fully with match organizers.
> 
> Friday's incidents flared before Russia takes on Poland in a highly charged Group A match in Warsaw on Tuesday — a Russian national holiday when fans plan to march from the city centre to the stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guelphmercury.com/news/w...alls-for-respect-from-its-fans-after-violence
Click to expand...

lol so if they try to pull anything for the Poland - Russia match they may lose points by UEFA. Has something like this ever happened?


----------



## Sylver

TEBC said:


> Which sport is bigger in Poland? Volleyball or Football?


Football definitely :cheers:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Zacu said:


> Today Croats entered the picture of a man who was sentenced for serious war crimes. I assume that the Poles do not mind because they are not Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Russians are forbidden imperial flag. That would be like to ban Union Jack for Englishman. Why is imperial flag problem?*





Zacu said:


> Especially when they attacking the Polish police.
> But, i have question: why is russian imperial flag problem for Polish?


I'm just wondering what kind of education you've had? Are you trying to troll here or you're just kidding? Russia was occupying Poland for almost 200 years (all together up to 1991), and you still dare to ask why its imperial flag is a problem in Poland?. Wake up


----------



## DocentX

*Gdansk*



delfin_pl said:


> z wczoraj


----------



## VelesHomais

*Few in number, fans enjoy Donetsk sunshine ahead of match between England and France*








http://elektraua.livejournal.com/

DONETSK, Ukraine — European Championship fever has swept Warsaw and is heading to Donetsk — or at least, it's supposed to be.

General view of the stadium during the official training on the eve of the Euro 2012 soccer championship Group D match between France and England in Donetsk, Ukraine, Sunday, June 10, 2012. (AP Photo/Vadim Ghirda)
But the calm streets tell a different story, a day before one of the most eagerly awaited matches of the group stage: England vs. France.

"It doesn't feel like it's started yet," said Dan Gover, a 21-year-old England fan, speaking to The Associated Press in an upstairs bar area at the Liverpool Hotel — supposedly a key meeting point for the traveling England fans.

The top-floor bar counter is designed to fit inside a replica goal, with "Anfield Terrace" written above it in honor of Liverpool football club, England's most successful club along with Manchester United.

What more could a football fan wish for in the thick of a tournament? Yet by mid-afternoon, no one else was there.

Gover is traveling with Nick Goldstein, a 24-year-old fan. They took the six-hour ride from Kiev, in a comfortable but sparsely populated train. There were no singsongs, no raucous bonding as usually happens when England supporters travel.

They both agree that Donetsk, and Kiev, have been welcoming places, so far free of the trouble apparently lying in store for them.

But they have had problems making themselves understood in Ukraine, struggling to find people who speak English.

"Poland's more geared up for tourists, they're not used to it here," said Goldstein, proudly wearing an England shirt with 'Nick' on the back and chatting excitedly about England's chances. At least the tickets were cheap: about â‚¬80 for two.

So is the beer, which makes it a football haven for England fans — the few that are here, at least.

After a two-hour the main spots of Donetsk's city center on Sunday afternooon, around 20 England fans were seen, and only two French fans.

At Euro 2004, thousands packed into a square in Lisbon, bellowing out songs and draping flags over fountains and statues.

"It's a bit quiet, I've not seen many people," said Simon Betts, a 38-year-old Sheffield Wednesday fan.

Betts and his traveling buddy Fredrik Hendberg found the locals charming — although the language barrier was also a stumbling block.

"We've had no problems at all here," said Hendberg. "Only the language, and even then the people are always smiling."

Pre-tournament media coverage painted a darker picture of Ukraine and Poland, highlighting problems with racism and football violence.

Because it was hosting England, which has a football past tainted by hooliganism, Donetsk was viewed as a potential trouble spot.

The city of around one million inhabitants was founded in 1869 by Welshman John Hughes, who established steel and coal production here.

Under Soviet rule in the 1920s, it adopted the name of Stalino, reflecting its growing importance as an industrial center ('stal' in Russian means 'steel'). It was later renamed Donetsk to distance it from Josef Stalin.

It is now known as the "City of a million roses" but it is also famous among Ukrainians as an industrial powerhouse, the scene of violent battles between business groups in the 1990s and the hometown of the country's ruling elite that came to power after President Viktor Yanukovych took office in 2010.

The city has a gritty feel to it.

Soviet era tower blocks stand tall over the population, who are an intriguing mix of past and present. An old lady in worn out clothes sits next to a disused tire, which has flowers sprouting from it.

When the Soviet Union collapsed in 1991, Donetsk became a center of gang wars as business groups clashed for control over valuable industrial assets. The violence even touched the city's main soccer club, Shakhtar Donetsk, when its president Aleksandr Bragin was killed in an explosion during a game in 1995.

Rinat Akhmetov, now Ukraine's richest man with a fortune estimated by Forbes at $16 billion, emerged as Donetsk's most powerful businessman. He is credited by many locals for helping to rebuild the city and for bankrolling Shakhtar to success as club president.

Shakhtar, nicknamed the Miners, won the UEFA Cup in 2009. Akhmetov also bankrolled the building of the team's stadium $400 million, the Donbass Arena.

It looks a bit like a UFO at night, glowing in a fluorescent blue light.

In a pre-tournament documentary about Donetsk by British television network Sky, a young man called Tolik Egorov — a self-proclaimed leader of Shakhtar's hooligan fringe — is filmed undercover boasting as to how England fans could face a rough time in Donetsk.

But Betts has not encountered a single threat.

"It's been very easy here, easier than at other places," he said.

For now, there are no hooligans looking for trouble on the city's wide boulevards.

Some of the few police dotted around the city on Sunday afternoon ducked for cover in a shopping precinct.

But they weren't retreating from a hail of bottles, they were sheltering from the heat.

http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/c3fdaec9800acda27b45a0c4a6a4694c/SOC--Euro-2012-Donetsk-Scene


----------



## Melb_aviator

Its a pity that the actions of a few ruin things for many others.

It seems to be an even more plagued by negative reporting than about the matches themselves. This is the case from weeks ago, with so many negative stories just setting the mood for what people then expected would occur. Giving the countries a chance to show what they could do would have been far more wise than what we now have being reported upon. A real pity.


----------



## Laurence2011

why are mexico fans there? haha, and damn those spanish girls.... xD


----------



## Locke

BBC and the British media really stitched them up.


----------



## oxo

TEBC said:


> Disagree. For me:
> 
> 1. Warsaw
> 2. Gdansk
> 3. Kiev
> 4. Donetsk
> 5. Wroclaw
> 6. Lviv
> 7. Posnan
> 8. Kharkiv


More like:

1. Warsaw
2. Gdansk
3. Kiev
4. Donetsk
5. Wroclaw
6. Lviv
7. Kharkiv
8. Poznan

Poznan's is awful. Its a real shame they did not build a new stadium from scratch instead of struggling to ''rescue'' an existing one.


----------



## wojnowianin

JimB said:


> I can understand that that probably made it a sad day for Ukraine and Sweden.
> 
> But why was it a sad day for football?


Because Sweden was a better team? Because Sweden and & Ukraine did have better supporters?


----------



## www.sercan.de

For *ME*

1. Donetsk
2. Warsaw
3. Gdansk
4. Wroclaw
5. Kiev
6. Lviv
7. Poznan
8. Kharkiv


----------



## b5254




----------



## RobH

Wow!


----------



## the Ludovico center

Zacu said:


> Today Croats entered the picture of a man who was sentenced for serious war crimes. I assume that the Poles do not mind because they are not Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russians are forbidden imperial flag. That would be like to ban Union Jack for Englishman. Why is imperial flag problem?*


I suspect the UEFA is simply acquiescing to Polish bullying demands. 

I don't think the UEFA has actually thought this through because the so called imperial flag (with the eagle) is not some old ancient flag but also the CURRENT (post-Soviet) flag used by Russian government offices. Banning it amounts to banning a CURRENTLY STILL IN USE flag.


----------



## dj4life

Igor L. said:


> ...but the Swedish fans - the best.
> 
> *Swedish fans in Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://momentextractor.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://istetsen.livejournal.com/
> 
> We are always happy to see you in Kyiv=)


Fantastic pictures and fans..


----------



## lukaszek89

Thousands fans in Wroclaw:


----------



## JimB

wojnowianin said:


> Because Sweden was a better team? Because Sweden and & Ukraine did have better supporters?


Sweden the better team? What game were you watching?

England had more attempts on goal, more possession and scored two very good goals from open play, plus one more following a corner.

Sweden had a good period at the beginning of the second half, scoring one goal from a free kick and another in the immediate aftermath of a free kick.

Other than that, they created very little from open play.

All in all neither England nor Sweden are among the better teams in this tournament. But England were marginally the better team on the day.

In the other game, France were far the superior team and rightly won.

So I ask again, in what possible way was it a "sad day for football"? Two entertaining games. No contentious decisions. Two deserving winners.

Finally, as to supporters, if winning international tournament matches was simply a matter of who had the most travelling fans, then England would have won most tournaments over the past 10-20 years. This is the first year in many a year that England fans have decided, for various reasons, against travelling in huge numbers.

So as colourful as the Swedish fans are, they neither deserve nor need our sympathy. They are above being patronised in such a fashion. The fact that they will be going home after the group phase is just one of those consequences of competitive sport. It does not make it a sad day for football.


----------



## RobH

Jim, stop being so bloody sensible for once would you?!

I'll just add the worst football (by a long way) in that match was played by England during the first 20 minutes of the second half. Despite that, they were _still_ the better team overall, with just a bit more class and quality which was the difference in the end. And Sweden fans might have been greater in number and more colourful, but I could only hear England fans singing during large parts of that match. Sorry.


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## orland

www.sercan.de said:


> UEFA updated the UEFA capacity at uefa.com
> 
> Olympic Stadium (64.640)
> National Stadium Warsaw (56.070)
> Donbass Arena (49.400)
> Municipal Stadium Wroclaw (40.000)
> Municipal Stadium Poznan (39.550)
> Arena Gdansk (39.150)
> Metalist Stadium (37.750)
> Arena Lviv (32.990)


I see you are collecting attendances of all matches. Do you have a full table as of now?


----------



## b5254

English fans :|










http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4373153/England-fans-fury-at-Euro-pint-rip-off.html


----------



## JimB

b5254 said:


> English fans :|


English fans what?


----------



## JimB

Sorry to see Poland go out.

Always a bit sad when the host nation makes an early exit.

Nothing against the Czechs, though. They played well.

Feel a bit for the Russians too.


----------



## lukaszek89

:wave::goodbye:


----------



## Fizmo1337

More pictures from crying polish fans please, thanks  j/k

Nice hot chick. Some1 give me her phone number


----------



## Mannesmann

Fizmo1337 said:


> More pictures from crying polish fans please, thanks  j/k
> 
> Nice hot chick. Some1 give me her phone number


It was clear that the team of Poland was not from this movie , her presence in this Euro was just a 'gift' from Michele Platini.
Ukraine has a better team than that of Poland, I'm sorry for Russia, and apparently won again the antifootball playing style.


----------



## DocentX

*Wroclaw* yesterday :


----------



## ramatoru

The sky over the Donbass Arena after the rain during the match Ukraine-France


----------



## www.sercan.de

orland said:


> I see you are collecting attendances of all matches. Do you have a full table as of now?


actually its just the uefa capacity list 

don't know about the av attendance per stadium


----------



## katsuma

Mannesmann said:


> It was clear that the team of Poland was not from this movie , her presence in this Euro was just a 'gift' from Michele Platini.


:lol:

Hyena season is on!


----------



## b5254




----------



## alwn

Mannesmann said:


> It was clear that the team of Poland was not from this movie , her presence in this Euro was just a 'gift' from Michele Platini.
> Ukraine has a better team than that of Poland, I'm sorry for Russia, and apparently won again the antifootball playing style.


Poland not from this movie? Then why Russian didn't defeat them if Poland is "out of movie"? You forget that Poland was present also 4 years ago in Austria. Also gift from Mr Platini? And with Russia you are in error, Greece deserved to win, they have a penalty and they hit the post, they were the better team yesterday.


----------



## Alex_Riccio

*Funny fans in the rain in Donetsk!*


----------



## Igor L.

Godius said:


>





Godius said:


>


I like it=) :banana: :banana: :banana: Bye-bye Russia! :wave:

We will not see wild Russian fans in Ukraine. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Igor L.

Ukrainian fans=)



























































































http://cfw.org.ua/
http://polemika.com.ua/
http://www.ua-today.com/
http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## alwn

well done Igor!


----------



## b5254




----------



## Igor L.

Igor L. said:


> I love Sweden :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2012ua.net/


:cheers2:



b5254 said:


>


I love Italy too=)


----------



## Acosta

Another sad day in Ukraine. Hup Holland hup. =/


----------



## Igor L.

Acosta said:


> Another sad day in Ukraine. Hup Holland hup. =/


 hno: Portugal 2 - 1 Netherlands


----------



## Deo

Wow... :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: What a beauty ...



Igor L. said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> http://cfw.org.ua/
> http://polemika.com.ua/
> http://www.ua-today.com/
> http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## b5254




----------



## rychlik

During the Poland vs Czech Republic game yesterday, the recorded attendance was 165,000 people. Could be a record for a Fane Zone. 
source: tvnwarszawa.com


----------



## Deo

And... where is Jogi with today's yum yum? ;D


----------



## Acosta

It'd be very nice if Ukraine qualified among France for the next games.


----------



## b0dek

Polish fans have scared russian fans :lol:

http://www.sadistic.pl/polscy-kibice-przerazili-rosyjskich-vt121882,15.htm


----------



## Acosta

In your face, Russia! :cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

lmao, their discussion was more hilarious than the dance. 

"Check out their ugly basket stadium! Did you know they had a nice market there? Yes, I used to go there, they had marvelous Vietnamese food stands. Now look at this basket, it's hideous! They're such idiots to have ruined that great market"


----------



## >RAV<




----------



## Acosta

Great day. Spain and Italy qualified, but Croatia also played very well.


----------



## limerickguy

*Best fans of Euro 2012*

Well lads, I know theres a thread for football fans but im going to dedicate this to just the Euro 2012 fans, so who are your favourite?


----------



## josemi

Ireland


----------



## JimB

England


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Ireland


----------



## rodrigorc

Sweden and Ireland.


----------



## undertaker89

Ireland and then Croatia.


----------



## Igor L.

limerickguy said:


> Well lads, I know theres a thread for football fans but im going to dedicate this to just the Euro 2012 fans, so who are your favourite?


Dutch fans & Swedish fans - the best :yes:

Dutch fans in Kharkiv: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92242356&postcount=67; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92234527&postcount=66; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92507237&postcount=376

Swedish fans in Kyiv: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92411893&postcount=754 

:cheers2:


----------



## Bruce323

Damn time difference.


----------



## Alex_Riccio

*Fans’ coffin demo at Sol* 












> *ENGLAND fans last night paraded with a COFFIN — in protest at comments made by ex-Three Lions star Sol Campbell.*
> 
> Supporters at a campsite near Donetsk chanted anti-Campbell songs and waved placards.
> 
> Last month the ex-Spurs and Arsenal star, 37, told BBC’s Panorama that fans should not travel to Euro 2012 because of racist violence.
> 
> He said they could “come back in a coffin” — but supporters say Campbell was wrong.
> 
> During England’s games, defiant fans have chanted: “We’ll do what we want.”
> 
> Last night black England fan Pete Harper, 32, from Sheffield, said: “Campbell’s remarks were ludicrous. I’ve had a wonderful reception from the Ukrainian people.” Fans are to carry the coffin to the Donbass Arena for tonight’s decider with Ukraine.
> 
> Protest organiser Tim Ashwell, 40, from the Isle of Wight, said: “We hope thousands of supporters will join us.”
> 
> The Sun


----------



## JimB

Alex_Riccio said:


> *Fans’ coffin demo at Sol*


Fantastic!

Sol Campbell is an attention seeking c*nt! I'm convinced that he has Munchausens syndrome! His comments were idiotic and irresponsible. It was quite wrong of the press in the UK to give him the oxygen of publicity - though it would have been acceptable if they had mocked him for being so ridiculous.

Congrats to Poland and Ukraine for a well staged Euros thus far.


----------



## limerickguy

Some Ireland fans, pity the football team were shite!










The Irish doing the poznan!


----------



## Sylver

I have to say the Irish are great supporters and very fun! :lol:


----------



## Alex_Riccio

*"Campbell, you're wrong" - sang the English fans in the center of Donetsk*




























Information Centre Ukraine-2012


----------



## Deo

http://translate.google.pl/translat...asami-jestem-zbyt-sexy,1,5164991,artykul.html

;D


----------



## LoveAgent.

I fu**ing love this tournament


----------



## ZERGE

*Kharkiv*



Euro2012 Fan Parade in Kharkiv by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Euro2012 Fan Parade in Kharkiv by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Euro2012 Fan Parade in Kharkiv by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Euro2012 Fan Parade in Kharkiv by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Armin Van Buuren Euro2012 Kharkiv FanZone by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Euro2012 Fan Zone, Kharkiv Ukraine by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Orange Fan's Parade in Kharkiv by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Orange Fan's Parade in Kharkiv by []NEEL[], on Flickr


А эти бедуины сидели со мной на первой игре ))

Holland Fans on March by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Holland Fans on March by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Holland Fans on March by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Парад фанов сборной Нидерландов в Харькове by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Парад фанов сборной Нидерландов в Харькове by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Фан-зона Евро 2012, Харьков by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Euro2012 Fan Zone, Kharkiv Ukraine by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Euro2012 Fan Zone, Kharkiv Ukraine by []NEEL[], on Flickr


Euro2012 Fan Zone, Kharkiv Ukraine by []NEEL[], on Flickr


----------



## Good Karma

Well hardluck to Ukraine, and congratulations to England. Ukraines goal (that never was) looks like was *offside* though.


----------



## RobH

It was definitely offside. Two wrongs made a right!


----------



## The Game Is Up

*UEFA EURO 2012 Delivers Double-Digit Audience Increases on ESPN*

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ampaign=Feed:+Tvbythenumbers+(TVbytheNumbers)

Just passing it along.


----------



## JimB

Alex_Riccio said:


> *Referee Kassai admitted his error!*


It's a shame that the linesman didn't also admit his error when he failed to flag Milevsky for being two metres offside immediately before Devic's "goal".

And it's also a shame that the referee failed to admit his error in not awarding England two penalties during the second half.

But I suppose that it would be asking too much for anyone to acknowledge that England deservedly won.


----------



## my19

JimB said:


> England deservedly won.


:rofl:^^


----------



## JimB

my19 said:


> :rofl:^^


What's funny?

Perhaps you misunderstand me?

I'm not saying that England played better football than Ukraine on the night.

They didn't.

But England scored one goal while Ukraine scored none. So England won fair and square. No question about it.


----------



## Harisson

Donetsk


----------



## KamZolt

^^ Great video!


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

JimB said:


> What's funny?
> 
> Perhaps you misunderstand me?
> 
> I'm not saying that England played better football than Ukraine on the night.
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> But England scored one goal while _*Ukraine scored none*_. So England won fair and square. No question about it.


----------



## RobH

LOL

It was offside


----------



## Igor L.

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


>


----------



## JimB

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


>


How many more times does it have to be repeated that Milevsky was *2 METRES OFFSIDE* when he received the ball, immediately before passing to Devic?

And once again, what about the two penalties that England were denied in the second half?

Are bad decisions only considered to be bad decisions if they go against England's opponents? Are bad decisions against England considered to be good decisions purely because they went against England?

P.S. Nice picture, though! Although, to be fair to the goal line official, the ball was only a few centimetres fully over the line.

For a really obvious mistake, take a look at this:


----------



## Kevin_01

I want to thank the swedish fans, it was a great moment with them in Kiev :cheers:


----------



## Alex_Riccio

RobH said:


> LOL
> 
> It was offside


You know what the passive offside?


----------



## JimB

Alex_Riccio said:


> You know what the passive offside?


It wasn't "passive" onside. 

Milevsky was active.

He was two metres offside before receiving the ball.

If he hadn't received the ball, he would indeed have been "passive". But he did receive the ball, so he immediately became active.

There can be no argument about this. It is as clear as day.


----------



## Alex_Riccio

^^
This is a very delicate moment, Milevsky during the flight the ball went back and the defender was closer to the gate in a better position. Because it is a passive offside.


----------



## MrChavcore

Alex_Riccio said:


> ^^
> This is a very delicate moment, Milevsky during the flight the ball went back and the defender was closer to the gate in a better position. Because it is a passive offside.


read the laws! it was definitely not passive.


----------



## Alex_Riccio

MrChavcore said:


> read the laws! it was definitely not passive.


Why UEFA representatives did not mention about the offside, and a goal recognized?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Wow. I see that we've got football referees here. Impresive. How about that those Hungarian referees admitted that they've made mistake denying goal for Ukraine? JimB - please don't act like on this forum are only haters, guys are just trying to say that referee's decision was just bigest f.ckup of this tournament so far. Another thing (and this has nothing to do with mine liking or disliking England) I believe you're watching Germany - Greece (It's the end of first half), being neutral I just don't want to watch teams like Greece and/or England "performing" against Ukraine. In every post you are underlining that there should be 2 penalties awarded to England, how about hand ball by John Terry inside penalty box. 
And last but not least - try to relax a bit and don't take everything so seriously, life's too short, take example of RobH. Regards


----------



## Alex_Riccio

^^
:applause:


----------



## matthemod

I think it's funny that you seem to be taking a goal that was not given, that was also offside (that is undeniable) so seriously, yet at the same time say JimB is being too serious.

The thing about him is, he's a very logical and fair guy and if people on here seem so determined to say things like "England don't deserve to have gotten through" and so on, he's going to defend England.

Like it or not, England won their group with 7 points, they beat Sweden and Ukraine and followed the laws of the game. They deserve to be in the Quarter finals. The more you go on and on about it, it makes it seem like you have some sort of thing against England, bad losers if you will.


----------



## Igor L.

JimB said:


> Are bad decisions only considered to be bad decisions if they go against England's opponents? Are bad decisions against England considered to be good decisions purely because they went against England?





Alex_Riccio said:


> Why UEFA representatives did not mention about the offside, and a goal recognized?


It's a conspiracy against England :lol:


----------



## JimB

Fizmo1337 said:


> There's never a 3rd play off match in the euro's, only in the world cup.


Ah.

Didn't know that.

Guess it's because I never pay any attention to the 3rd v 4th game in the World Cup either!


----------



## rychlik

del


----------



## lemog

Why isn't there 3rd place match in the Euro?


----------



## Sylver

lemog said:


> Why isn't there 3rd place match in the Euro?


Because there is no point in determining a third place winner when only the final two matter. They got knocked out so therefore they dont get any position. I used to think that it was silly not to have a third place match but i've realized that it should only be first and second place.


----------



## Gouveia

Ho well.. near the end.

Ill miss it.

Congrats to Poland and Ukraine, great month.


----------



## lukaszek89

...




Locke said:


> What a difference 24 hours makes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few hours later...


Super Mario


----------



## lukaszek89

...



Locke said:


> A few pics from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good bye message from Poland, can't read it from here but says thank you in 16 languages.


----------



## lukaszek89




----------



## elpolaco




----------



## Cyganie

^^ She is just 28 yo, but looks already like ~40 with her botox lips and wrinkles. Very moderate.


----------



## www.sercan.de

1,377,726 (45,924 per match)


----------



## TEBC

The brazilian reporter said that last sunday there was 1 mi people at Kiev fan fest! Is that even possible?? I think its a nonsense he has no ideia what he said


----------



## Rev Stickleback

TEBC said:


> The brazilian reporter said that last sunday there was 1 mi people at Kiev fan fest! Is that even possible?? I think its a nonsense he has no ideia what he said


Typically such estimates are complete nonsense.

If you say two people per square metre, you'd need 500,000 square metres, which is an area 700m x 700m. The fan area is nowhere near that big. I'd guess 500m x 50m. With those dimensions you'd need 40 people per square metre.


----------



## Rohatynets

TEBC said:


> The brazilian reporter said that last sunday there was 1 mi people at Kiev fan fest! Is that even possible?? I think its a nonsense he has no ideia what he said


Not at a single point in time for sure. Last week Kyiv fan zone has been nexpanded by 150 m and now it's capacity is somewhere near 160 000 (200 000 would be the cap, my guess)


----------



## TEBC

Maybe he wanted to say that almost one million people have been there since the begoning?


----------



## Fizmo1337

A great last game in Poland! Well done poland for hosting a great tournament!

Atmosphere was fantastic, infrastructure was fantastic, lot's of nice pictures on here.

Football-wise it has been quite decent/good, it wasn't fantastic but it was certainly not bad either. Group A turned out to be very exciting, group B was interesting in a way to see the netherlands end up with 0 points, group C was exciting till the last moment. No surprises in both group C & D tho. Sadly no hosts qualified for the knock-out stages but both were close.

Hopefully Italy wins the euro's. They deserve it and played great football in every game they played. Would be a great end to a good tournament. It would really be a downer for me if spain won it to be honest.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

lemog said:


> Why isn't there 3rd place match in the Euro?





Sylver said:


> Because there is no point in determining a third place winner when only the final two matter. They got knocked out so therefore they dont get any position. I used to think that it was silly not to have a third place match but i've realized that it should only be first and second place.


actually there is 3rd and fourth and its based on team performances through goal differences i believe, for example, 2008 had russia clinch a 3rd place and turkey 4th 

they just dont play it out

i personally like the 3rd place match


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Italia well deserved to win with Die Mannschaft. In German team, defence was the weakest link and it was clearly visible (Badstuber hno. I'm only a bit sorry for boys from Bayern, they've lost everything this year (Bundesliga, German cup, CL and now EC).
Gonna keep my fingers crossed for Squadra Azzura in the final. Senior Del Bosque playing "Barcelona" forgets he's got no Messi. Spain is just boring lately.


----------



## Laurence2011

offtopic but I never understood why the english language is represented with the UK flag?


----------



## DocentX

Fizmo1337 said:


> A great last game in Poland! Well done poland for hosting a great tournament!
> 
> Atmosphere was fantastic, infrastructure was fantastic, lot's of nice pictures on here.
> 
> Football-wise it has been quite decent/good, it wasn't fantastic but it was certainly not bad either. Group A turned out to be very exciting, group B was interesting in a way to see the netherlands end up with 0 points, group C was exciting till the last moment. No surprises in both group C & D tho. Sadly no hosts qualified for the knock-out stages but both were close.
> 
> Hopefully Italy wins the euro's. They deserve it and played great football in every game they played. Would be a great end to a good tournament. It would really be a downer for me if spain won it to be honest.


thanx :cheers:


----------



## JimB

Laurence2011 said:


> offtopic but I never understood why the english language is represented with the UK flag?


Far more instantly recognisable and iconic than the English flag?


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ but why does that matter that it's "not recognisable"?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

www.sercan.de said:


> 1,377,726 (45,924 per match)


Outstanding, and will only improve after the last match, played in the largest stadium. 10k improvement over the three previous tournaments.


----------



## ironjohny




----------



## JimB

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ but why does that matter that it's "not recognisable"?


I doesn't, really.

But neither does the fact the Union Jack is generally used in this context.


----------



## Cyganie

ironjohny said:


>


Wow, fantastic work! :applause:


----------



## JimB

Cyganie said:


> Wow, fantastic work that gives you the creeps! :applause:


:lol:

Sorry to laugh but that expression doesn't mean what I think you think it means!

To "give someone the creeps" is to scare them or freak them out in some way.

I think, perhaps, you meant "spine tingling"?


----------



## Cyganie

JimB said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry to laugh but that expression doesn't mean what I think you think it means!
> 
> To "give someone the creeps" is to scare them or freak them out in some way.
> 
> I think, perhaps, you meant "spine tingling"?


Oh really? I was sure it means something else, how embarrassing. :lol: I wanted to say that it gives you goose bumps, if that's the correct expression.


----------



## JimB

Cyganie said:


> Oh really? I was sure it means something else, how embarrassing. :lol: I wanted to say that it gives you goose bumps, if that's the correct expression.


Yes. That's perfect!


----------



## Gouveia

ironjohny said:


>


Exelent


----------



## Gouveia

Roll the ball..


----------



## neo86

The best Eurocup ever.


----------



## zt-gregori

Final *KYIV * NSC Olimpiyskiy
*Spain 4-0 Italy*



























































































http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro


----------



## EK413

Viva Espana...

Off topic I'm curious if any of the players not wearing Adidas footwear will be fined...


----------



## b5254




----------



## TEBC

b5254 said:


>












source: http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090527012439/mk/images/9/9a/GORO.gif


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## italiano_pellicano

FORZA ITALIA


----------



## The Game Is Up

OK. Now that the competition is over we can start evaluating the stadia.

I can understand the covered roof for the Warsaw stadium but it does affect the pitch in the summer months, it seems. The semi could have looked better without those pitch issues.


----------



## MrChavcore

does anyone know what that light blue object was on the track half way down the field in last night's game?


----------



## Andrew_za

^^ was it not used as a stage for the singer?

I don't think the closing was that spectacular. Would have liked to see more fireworks and some lighting effects at the stadium.

Great tournament. Great winners. Well done to the hosts!


----------



## dino2010

Thank You Poland, Thank You Ukraine!
It was the best EuroCup ever!!!

RESPECT! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Sylver

This euro imo was the best i've ever seen. I've been following this tournament for years and now its complete. On to the World Cup! The Polish fans (during the group stages) were so passionate and supporting especially in the fan zones when we scored a goal. It really showed our love for the game and hopes for the team. Overall, the Irish were fantastic all around and just warm people


----------



## DocentX

slipperydog said:


>


nice :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## rychlik

Spain vs Italy was a classic.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## Laurence2011

Congratulations to Spain! :cheers:

Unlucky to Italy, they're clearly a force in world football again 

and thank you to Poland and the Ukraine! Hosting a great tournament! :cheers1:


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Ditto!


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv*

NSC Olimpiyskiy /Olympic National Sports Complex/ 



Igor L. said:


> July 1, 2012; UEFA EURO 2012 Final
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## danny5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_gY-bcmm_s&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPmC9vQndwE&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb8jyddHLjI&feature=plcp

Polska Grecja Euro 2012 Stadion Narodowy


----------



## Widur

alsamua said:


> http://narod.ru/disk/54284122001.bfa2a6731b6e2624f7f35891e1454711/EuroFaces.exe.html


*.exe file? U're kidding?


----------



## ua_bodya

Hi guys,
did any of you visit *KYIV *during the EURO? Or perhaps before or after the tournament?

We would like to hear your impressions of our city. Both negatives and positives!
Feel free to visit this thread and write a few lines: *Kyiv through the eyes of a tourist*


----------



## endrity

I see Lech Poznan filled their stadium quite a bid today, that's great news.


----------



## 970467

good tournament


----------



## thompsongda

endrity said:


> I see Lech Poznan filled their stadium quite a bid today, that's great news.


Just one game. And media in Poland just loves Lech and Legia so...


----------



## jaguarinstict

it was sucks stupid polaks ))))))


----------



## 1poland1

^^
hurt in Warsaw ? ( Poland vs Communists)
Please accept my apologies  but you deserve for this..

  feel invited !:wave:


----------



## adik40000

jaguarinstict said:


> it was sucks stupid polaks ))))))



where is the moderator?


----------

